# Playstation 4



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2014)

*Notable Exclusives:*



Disgaea 5: Alliance of Vengeance
Gran Turismo 7
Infamous First Light

Killzone Shadow Fall

Ratchet & Clank (2016)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


>



But really.


----------



## OS (Mar 25, 2014)

So when do our ps4 games start flowing in. Infamous did a good job of showing them particles effects and them facial features.


----------



## Gino (Mar 25, 2014)

In this hoe.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2014)

OS said:


> So when do our ps4 games start flowing in. Infamous did a good job of showing them particles effects and them facial features.



Well, we just had inFamous: Second Son.  Dynasty Warriors 8 comes out today.  Watch Dogs isn't far out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 25, 2014)

when is destiny out? june?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 25, 2014)

September, though if you pre-order you'll get a code that will get you in the beta which will probably be starting in a couple months.

Hell, you can pre-order on Amazon, get the code, submit the code and then cancel your pre-order.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 25, 2014)

OS said:


> So when do our ps4 games start flowing in. Infamous did a good job of showing them particles effects and them facial features.


Wait after E3


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2014)

The damn lightbar is causing the ds4 battery to drain faster. Sony should give us a patch that would allow us to turn it off.. 

I can play the ps3 whole day without recharging my battery (depends with games i play though)

But with the ps4 i usually recharge the controller twice..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2014)

so guys.. can anyone give me the general consensus on Infamous without spoilers?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 26, 2014)

^Basicly, Its FUCKING AWESOME... *Cough*ahem It's worth the buy...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

So has anyone run into any major problems with their DS4's?

My buddies got ruined already due to Towerfall

And this other guy went through 3 of them already 0_0


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2014)

What towerfall??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> ^Basicly, Its FUCKING AWESOME... *Cough*ahem It's worth the buy...



Damn... I really want to play it.. But the PS4 is pretty much out of stock in my country.. The don't even know when the infamous bundle will arrive..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2014)

its basically a necessity to get some DS4 thumbstick pads  for protection


----------



## Enclave (Mar 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> its basically a necessity to get some DS4 thumbstick pads  for protection



Apparently Sony has tweaked the rubber formula for new controllers.  Shouldn't have issues anymore.

That said, not all controllers have the wear and tear issue, I know neither of mine do.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What towerfall??



Seems like a fun little game:

[YOUTUBE]Es-okjDMAbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2014)

Gooood. Goood. NEXT GTA5


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2014)

Speaking of gta 5, are they going to have anymore side stories like with the past 2 entries?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> Seems like a fun little game:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Es-okjDMAbI[/YOUTUBE]


Got a chance to play this at a friend's house on PC.

Holy shit. Even though I only played for like 4 minutes, it's so fun.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

The last of us is Zelda twilight princess now eh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2014)

its a good game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Uncharted 4 Game Director Justin Richmond Leaves Naughty Dog*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 27, 2014)

**Riots Games*

*Innovative**

Uncharted 3 was by far the worst game in the franchise so not a great loss, really. Amy hennig was the real loss.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 27, 2014)

Riot picking up talent just like they did with Blizzard. 

Seems to me ND is going through the same thing they did when they developed Uncharted.

A bunch of the original founders and creators left and ND ended up being fine.  So I wouldn't really worry that much.  

I think UC4 might be farther in development then we think (Uncharted 3 was released in 2012).  

@Deathbrigerpt

He also changed Uncharted 2 MP a lot from the beta, which the beta was more fun to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2014)

If I was a fan of the series or the studio, I would be worried about the situation. That is me tho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Casualties List:
> 
> Amy Hennig (Creative Director) of Naughty Dog
> Justin Richmond (Creative Director) of Naughty Dog
> ...





I love you GAF


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2014)

that guy was responsible for UC2's beta



Lol this meltdown


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> that guy was responsible for UC2's beta
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this meltdown



I think, it is fair to be in panic mode. Is not like those are not facts.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2014)

Those comments, damn holy shit Link removed


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> that guy was responsible for UC2's beta
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this meltdown



That whole thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2014)

Is that thread worth reading Dream?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2014)

Gino said:


> Is that thread worth reading Dream?



Just the usual crap on Neogaf.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2014)

So I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2014)

I wonder what's going on at Sony...hmm.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2014)

Financial Calamity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> That whole thread is ridiculous.



GAF doesn't know middle ground for any argument.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2014)

I still need to become a full fledged member there.Like I'm logged in but I'm still restricted from posting there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gino said:


> I still need to become a full fledged member there.Like I'm logged in but I'm still restricted from posting there.



Some members waited it a year for that. I waited it 3 months. iirc


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2014)

Signing up to GAF on purpose.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2014)

I wanted to voice my opinion on games

and see how long I'd last there



Malvingt2 said:


> Some members waited it a year for that. I waited it 3 months. iirc



I registered in 2012


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rsy2FiWcnc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 29, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]rsy2FiWcnc4[/YOUTUBE]



Good god Jim is awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2014)

Carmack is coming for the kill


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9Jz3fWbGdK8[/YOUTUBE]

Sony being gracious winners, while fandoms


----------



## Reyes (Mar 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]9Jz3fWbGdK8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sony being gracious winners, while fandoms



*fandumbs


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> Sony being gracious winners, while fandoms



Sony is far from winning the war.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 30, 2014)

well i got my $600, should i wait longer until the games i want are out/the machines price drops more?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Sony is far from winning the war.



I dunno, I think they're gonna relive their glory PS1/PS2 days again.. Literally every gaming-related friend is high on them..


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Sony is far from winning the war.



Yup because Nintendo is gonna have a come from behind victory


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> well i got my $600, should i wait longer until the games i want are out/the machines price drops more?



Unless there is a PS4 game that you must play immediately I would recommend waiting a bit until such a game appears or when the price drops.



Khris said:


> I dunno, I think they're gonna relive their glory PS1/PS2 days again.. Literally every gaming-related friend is high on them..



I'm sure that Sony will "win" the war but it does have a long way to go before it can do so, this is only the start of the new generation.  For all we know Sony can fuck up big time and Microsoft can capitalize on it. 



Canute87 said:


> Yup because Nintendo is gonna have a come from behind victory



It isn't impossible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

Too soon Canute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> I'm sure that Sony will "win" the war but it does have a long way to go before it can do so, this is only the start of the new generation.  For all we know Sony can fuck up big time and Microsoft can capitalize on it.



Fucking this up will have to take a seriously dumbass approach like always online, cancel used games, and add in a camera that nobody uses to increase the price.. Oh wait


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2014)

They bounce back from letting everyone's credit cards wander into the street for kidnappers to pick up.

They'll be fine no matter what, especially when you look at the competition.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> Fucking this up will have to take a seriously dumbass approach like always online, cancel used games, and add in a camera that nobody uses to increase the price.. Oh wait



All that Sony needs to do to fuck up is to have no good exclusive games for a long time or even let Microsoft horde the better exclusive games.  That might just be enough to give the edge to Microsoft because when it comes down to it the games the most important thing for a console.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> Unless there is a PS4 game that you must play immediately I would recommend waiting a bit until such a game appears or when the price drops.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Sony will "win" the war but it does have a long way to go before it can do so, this is only the start of the new generation.  For all we know Sony can fuck up big time and Microsoft can capitalize on it.







> It isn't impossible.



Well i can see it happening if Nintendo takes up square and capcom's talent as well as IP's developing a shitload of exclusive games for the console  along with Microsoft opting out of the console race making other developers somewhat more keen on developing for Wii U.

Or.  

If Sony dies

Or 

if Gaming dies

Or

If Nintendo listens to people and makes a console that developers and consumers actually want.


Notice I've listed this in ascending order of possibilities.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> All that Sony needs to do to fuck up is to have no good exclusive games for a long time or even let Microsoft horde the better exclusive games.  That might just be enough to give the edge to Microsoft because when it comes down to it the games the most important thing for a console.



Sony never fucked up when it came to its exclusive library..


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> All that Sony needs to do to fuck up is to have no good exclusive games for a long time or even let Microsoft horde the better exclusive games.  That might just be enough to give the edge to Microsoft because when it comes down to it the games the most important thing for a console.



Good thing Sony has some exclusive teams under their belt.  Microsoft pouring out money for exclusive content from third party devs will only sink them faster. As they for the most part can only locked timed exclusives and i can only imagine the amount of money for that these days.

The world has spoken and they have said "Playstation".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2014)

Third parties and indies already have dat hardon for the PS4 anyways.. So you'll know the multiplatform games will be better on that..


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

I know that Sony likely won't fuck up when it comes to exclusives but it isn't something that can be guaranteed.  Are the odds of it occurring low?  Of course but they aren't zero.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shaka Nyorai said:


> I know that Sony likely won't fuck up when it comes to exclusives but it isn't something that can be guaranteed.  Are the odds of it occurring low?  Of course but they aren't zero.



Well if Sony continues on this path it's impossible.


Unless the things i mentioned happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Cxhs-GLE29Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's the thing.

Outside the retarded game media and reviewing industry, players don't demand "innovation" at every turn. He's not really talking about gamers hypocrisy, outside of their constant bitching of rehash this or rehash that since if they will most likely belong to a fandom of a rehashed series.

And motion control changing the face of gaming forever is hilarious. Boy, that sure is the forefront of gaming today, huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Outside the retarded game media and reviewing industry, players don't demand "innovation" at every turn. He's not really talking about gamers hypocrisy, outside of their constant bitching of rehash this or rehash that since if they will most likely belong to a fandom of a rehashed series.
> 
> And motion control changing the face of gaming forever is hilarious. Boy, that sure is the forefront of gaming today, huh?



Everyone knows Vibrators are the forefront of gaming.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Outside the retarded game media and reviewing industry, players don't demand "innovation" at every turn. He's not really talking about gamers hypocrisy, outside of their constant bitching of rehash this or rehash that since if they will most likely belong to a fandom of a rehashed series.
> 
> And motion control changing the face of gaming forever is hilarious. Boy, that sure is the forefront of gaming today, huh?



Yes.

Anyway, as funny as he is, one of my bigger problems with MatPat is that he tends to ignore the finer points of things as long as it fits his narrative. I don't think gamers (or we angry capslockers that don the title at least) are ignorant on *why* some of the more undesirable parts of today's gaming trends are happening. It's *that* it's happening that's the problem. I'd bet you 9 times out of 10 that the gamers that bemoan rehashes and tons of sequels are the dudes that *did* buy stuff like _Beyond Good and Evil_ and _Braid_. Their sick of the constant catering to the lowest common denominator... or something.

The internet's a big place, and those of us that are either content with or indifferent to stuff don't tend to speak up much. However, those that feel spurned by something are most likely to voice their disapproval, causing it to look like the disapproving crowd is larger than it actually is. What I'm saying is: I honestly don't think there's that much overlap between the people that clamor for innovation and the people that play Mario Kart.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2014)

Motion control was never supposed to happen. I blame nintendo for that bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2014)

The same shit is happening with VR Headsets.. Nobody is demanding them, yet they'll be shoved down our throats by the gaming media as the next big thing.. Not every innovation is a good one.. I am pretty sure most sense-making people that ask for innovation, ask for in-gameplay innovation and not 3D, Motion controls, and touch screens..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2014)

Link removed

@that reply, I'm pretty sure I can play my digital games offline on the PS3


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Outside the retarded game media and reviewing industry, players don't demand "innovation" at every turn. He's not really talking about gamers hypocrisy, outside of their constant bitching of rehash this or rehash that since if they will most likely belong to a fandom of a rehashed series.
> 
> *And motion control changing the face of gaming forever is hilarious. Boy, that sure is the forefront of gaming today, huh*?



Gamers didn't demand dual screens either.

There's nothing wrong with trying to innovate every time as you'll never know how the consumer will react but the fundamentals of evolution shouldn't suffer because of it i.e innovation shouldn't hold back power. 
Motion controls never got it's full appeal because nintendo made a ridiculously weak console  that didn't see majority of the really big games.  If the console was as strong as the 360 chances are motion controls might have been taken more seriously.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Motion control was never supposed to happen. I blame nintendo for that bullshit.


It's all started in the 80's



Khris said:


> The same shit is happening with VR Headsets.. Nobody is demanding them, yet they'll be shoved down our throats by the gaming media as the next big thing.. Not every innovation is a good one.. I am pretty sure most sense-making people that ask for innovation, ask for in-gameplay innovation and not 3D, Motion controls, and touch screens..


Soon we have VR motion sickness


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2014)

Who cares if it starded in the 80's? Nintendo was trying to make it mainstream and im glad that it failed. All this nonsense Vr and motion control bullshit from MS and sony should fail as well.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who cares if it starded in the 80's? Nintendo was trying to make it mainstream and im glad that it failed. All this nonsense Vr and motion control bullshit from MS and sony should fail as well.



So you expect gaming to just stay with regular controllers for the remainder of it's time?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes. Why would you change/fix something that isnt broken??

All this mumbo jumbo virtual reality will just give you cancer in the long run. And im pretty its games would be limited to shovelware and parlor games so no.


----------



## Gino (Mar 31, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [youtube]Cxhs-GLE29Q[/youtube]


wow who is this guy he's.....obnoxious 


TerminaTHOR said:


> Yes. Why would you change/fix something that isnt broken??
> 
> All this mumbo jumbo virtual reality will just give you cancer in the long run. And im pretty its games would be limited to shovelware and parlor games so no.


I like you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Third parties and indies already have dat hardon for the PS4 anyways.. *So you'll know the multiplatform games will be better on that..*



Do not assume such thing.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 31, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do not assume such thing.



The only reason it wont be true is because of M$ rule that if third party's put there game on another console it cant be any better then when its on there console. Basically they're blackmailing the Third party's from making their product as best as it could be.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Link removed
> 
> @that reply, I'm pretty sure I can play my digital games offline on the PS3



Pretty much yes you can and on your PS4 as well.  The DRM sony has is simple.  Your account + Your playstaion = no problems.   

Basically the only issues that came up with Sony Digital download DRM was during the down time, when people were trying to play downloaded games on other people's accounts on different playstations.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yes. Why would you change/fix something that isnt broken??
> 
> All this mumbo jumbo virtual reality will just give you cancer in the long run. And im pretty its games would be limited to shovelware and parlor games so no.



Quoted. Sigged.

Not because I agree with it or anything. It's just that I need an easy go to source just in case... something comes up.
Let's hope this attitude is consistent in the future.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who cares if it starded in the 80's? Nintendo was trying to make it mainstream and im glad that it failed. All this nonsense Vr and motion control bullshit from MS and sony should fail as well.



It didn't fail, it's still alive, but in a different form.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah sure, you want to play Super Mario with virtual reality jumping irl like bean trying to hit some bricks. :gioigio

Please just no.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

Denying it won't make it go away


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2014)

I know but i hope people dont go hopping the hype train just yet. Sony should just focus on exclusives for now, not wasting resources on some failed experiment..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

like the ps4 with next to no games?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes just like the ps4. 

Lol wiiu released months ahead of ps4 but just look at it, its not even close to ps4 in terms of power


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2014)

To be perfectly fair, the wii U thread is vastly more alive then the Xbone here.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yes. Why would you change/fix something that isnt broken??
> 
> All this mumbo jumbo virtual reality will just give you cancer in the long run. And im pretty its games would be limited to shovelware and parlor games so no.



When I'm fucking about in the Matrix I'll be laughing at you still trying to cling to xbone and vidya game controllers


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2014)

lel


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 3, 2014)

holy fuckin shit I FINALLY managed to find one of these things. Loving it so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2014)

If  they manage to make a .hack game or The World game itself on vr then just maybe i would try it for some lulz. But still i dont want to have brain cancer .


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 3, 2014)

Brain cancer is the wave of the future.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2014)

Agreed. Cellphones exist.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2014)

Basically           .


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2014)

Do I really have to own playstation plus so I can download game updates to PS3? I recently bought a used one for a nice price and now I'm just wondering.

I have no intention to get playstation plus though. Won't be giving money for updates when those should be free. I rather play bugged games lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2014)

Updates? No.  I have never seen that ever been said.  That is though if you have a PS+ You do get lots of nice features that I can't argue against getting it.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2014)

When I put automatic updates on, it showed that I needed PS+ for game updates. I get updates for the console system for free though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2014)

That's only for automatic updates. Otherwise, the games will update the next time you try to play them.

It's just a convenience thing you get with PS+. You're not locked out of updating your games.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2014)

Ah good, I was worried if Sony was trying to rip-off people with game updates. Thanks.

I don't think I'm going to get PS+ though, don't feel like paying that monthly subscription. I am not getting PS4 so won't need it for it's online multiplayer either.

Currently I am playing Red Dead Redemption now, and that game does have some hilarious bugs. (I haven't countered them though)


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 4, 2014)

You can make a one off payment of that gives you a year of subscription I'm not really a fan of subscription models either in all honesty so I went with that, costs about ?50-?60 just a little bit above the price you'd pay for a new game.

I'm happy with the value as it's been completely returned to me with all the games you get for free. It's like, 3 or so per month, per system!

For example this month on PS3 alone you get, Bioshock: Infinite, Uncharted 3, Littlebigplanet Karting and Xcom: Enemy Unknown.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 4, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> You can make a one off payment of that gives you a year of subscription I'm not really a fan of subscription models either in all honesty so I went with that, costs about ?50-?60 just a little bit above the price you'd pay for a new game.
> 
> I'm happy with the value as it's been completely returned to me with all the games you get for free. It's like, 3 or so per month, per system!
> 
> For example this month on PS3 alone you get, Bioshock: Infinite, Uncharted 3, Littlebigplanet Karting and Xcom: Enemy Unknown.



Its not worth it if you're a game collector, but yes otherwise its a good deal.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 5, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> You can make a one off payment of that gives you a year of subscription I'm not really a fan of subscription models either in all honesty so I went with that, costs about ?50-?60 just a little bit above the price you'd pay for a new game.
> 
> I'm happy with the value as it's been completely returned to me with all the games you get for free. It's like, 3 or so per month, per system!
> 
> For example this month on PS3 alone you get, Bioshock: Infinite, Uncharted 3, Littlebigplanet Karting and Xcom: Enemy Unknown.



you paid ?50-60? 

it costs ?39


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2014)

Is there any news regarding Tenchu Wrath of Heaven HD or any Tenchu sequels on current gen??

God i really miss those games.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone been playing Mercenary Kings? It's kind of like Metal Slug.

Surprisingly good!

Also, surprisingly difficult


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah I play. Just recently leveled to Private (Because its they don't really spell out how to capture a boss in the game.) Also I kinda noticed how no one seems to use there mic's in the game... or does the game not support that and you need to use party chat?

Also on the subject of mic's, I've got a Sony Wireless Headset (PS398085) from my PS3 days and I was wondering how to properly hook it up so it works on PS4 because I stuck the USB wireless receiver in the Hookup but no game audio seems to come out of the speakers in the Headset. It works fine when I use it with my PS3 and PC but my PS4 doesn't seem to work at all with it.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 6, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Yeah I play. Just recently leveled to Private (Because its they don't really spell out how to capture a boss in the game.) Also I kinda noticed how no one seems to use there mic's in the game... or does the game not support that and you need to use party chat?
> 
> Also on the subject of mic's, I've got a Sony Wireless Headset (PS398085) from my PS3 days and I was wondering how to properly hook it up so it works on PS4 because I stuck the USB wireless receiver in the Hookup but no game audio seems to come out of the speakers in the Headset. It works fine when I use it with my PS3 and PC but my PS4 doesn't seem to work at all with it.



Well, I've only played with friends so far and we were in a party so I haven't experienced it in any other way.

The headset settings on PS4 are somewhat confusing, for example on PS3 I only used a mic and was able to get the audio output for chat coming from the tv speakers, on PS4 this option isn't available.

The PS4 standard headset is extremely uncomfortable for me the earphone doesn't even fit in my ear properly.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> you paid ?50-60?
> 
> it costs ?39



I doubt it, I just couldn't remember the real price, but here we go it's even cheaper than what I said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Sinoka (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2014)

Can someone elaborate on this tax hike that occurred in Japan?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Infamous Second Son has sold 1 million units in 9 days, fastest selling in the franchise.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 10, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Infamous Second Son has sold 1 million units in 9 days, fastest selling in the franchise.






*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a great game


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 10, 2014)

I do hope Sony will start picking up the pace on DriveClub. Say anything about PS3's terrible start, at least at this point of its life cycle we'd already got Motorstorm.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm so happy TLoU's coming to PS4. I can hold off on the ps3 version, now.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 10, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> I'm so happy TLoU's coming to PS4. I can hold off on the ps3 version, now.



I wonder how sony can get away with things like these and nintendo constantly gets hammered for it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 10, 2014)

^Because Sony does it right?


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

PS+ has been worth it

got like 20 games in only 2 months

at least 5 of them are worthwhile


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> ^Because Sony does it right?



By making 6 million people buy a version that's supposed to be exclusive, therefore the definite version of a game and then push out a remaster with much better performance and resolution since the PS4 is so game starved?

How can people justify this to be a good thing? The fucking game is not even a year old.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

It will be exactly() a year when the remaster is released

all the DLC will be included too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder how sony can get away with things like these and nintendo constantly gets hammered for it.


 Good question



Kael Hyun said:


> ^Because Sony does it right?


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't have the ps3 version, but if I did, I wouldn't re-buy it on ps4. Luckily, I'm going to wait till this comes out and I get a ps4 . I could see why some people would be upset though.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2014)

why should anyone be upset?

they don't have to buy the remaster edition if they don't want it

and I doubt the developers/publisher had it in mind to remaster it when it was released a year ago, the PS4 had not even come out yet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 11, 2014)

What's complain worthy about the TLOU Remaster? It getting all the DLC?


----------



## lathia (Apr 11, 2014)

The World said:


> why should anyone be upset?
> 
> they don't have to buy the remaster edition if they don't want it
> 
> and I doubt the developers/publisher had it in mind to remaster it when it was released a year ago, the PS4 had not even come out yet



I didn't say their complains would be logical lol. One of my co-workers gets upset because apple releases a new iPhone every year. Outdated tech is outdated.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> By making 6 million people buy a version that's supposed to be exclusive, therefore the definite version of a game and then push out a remaster with much better performance and resolution since the PS4 is so game starved?
> 
> How can people justify this to be a good thing? The fucking game is not even a year old.



I don't mind the idea of a remastered version but I do feel that it wrong to release something meant to be an exclusive so soon after its original release.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> I don't mind the idea of a remastered version but *I do feel that it wrong to release something meant to be an exclusive so soon after its original release*.



That's the entire problem in the first place. Not the fact that it's a remaster. This game was like, one of the very last exclusives of the PS3 and they're already almost certainty overcharging for another version which people will just take it as "good news" because MUH 1080P.

Whatever, Wind Waker HD was already unnecessary enough as it is but this is just greedy.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't care about the remaster, as long as another studio is doing it and Naughtydog is development time.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't really know why people care to be honest; no one is forcing you to buy the game. Only thing that irks me is when they start charging for shit that should be in the game. But exclusives? Nope, doesn't bother me one bit. Why? Because a good game should be the reward, not other people being deprived of a product.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 11, 2014)

The people the remaster is clearly targetted towards is people who didn't play it on the PS3.  People like myself.


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I don't really know why people care to be honest; no one is forcing you to buy the game. Only thing that irks me is when they start charging for shit that should be in the game. But exclusives? Nope, doesn't bother me one bit. Why? Because a good game should be the reward, not other people being deprived of a product.



gamers have a thing where they complain about how other people use their hard earned money


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

sworder said:


> gamers have a thing where they complain about how other people use their hard earned money



Nothing wrong with commenting about what we feel is a shitty decision and by that I mean the decision to make the remake and not how people spend their money.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 11, 2014)

sworder said:


> gamers have a thing where they complain about how other people use their hard earned money



Well...yeah.  Because if these things are successful it will encourage that kind of behaviour.

Do you actually WANT to see remastered games after the first 1 or 2 years of the original games release?


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2014)

yeah

if it's on a next gen console


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, in hindsight, my previous post comes across as kinda rude so I apologise. Still, can someone explain to me why exactly this is a problem?

Games are only _remastered_ for new hardware. I'm making this distinction to not get into an argument about GOTY editions, which are the exact same game but with DLC.

With new hardware always come new gamers that didn't own the previous console. So why is it bad for a console publisher to remake their games and improve them for a new audience? Even if the game looks and runs better, the experience is identical. You're not losing anything by having played it in another console.

This is not an issue that will repeat itself every 1-2 years because we don't get new consoles every 1-2 years.


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 11, 2014)

because its the better version and you get the dlc along with the game for the same price as the original version alone? had those people who bought it known that originally they would have waited..

not that i care i didn't buy it for ps3. sounds like a good buy for ps4 though i'll have to pick it up.


----------



## sworder (Apr 11, 2014)

You can get the game for $32 on Amazon right now

It's only natural it will be either cheaper or give more value for the same price for a game that will soon be a year old


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> because its the better version and you get the dlc along with the game for the same price as the original version alone? had those people who bought it known that originally they would have waited..
> 
> not that i care i didn't buy it for ps3. sounds like a good buy for ps4 though i'll have to pick it up.



you're assuming people with a ps3 will just run out to buy a ps4


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 11, 2014)

well thats true world i can't argue that. 

still it doesn't bother me either way i own both.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 12, 2014)

Any word on whether they'll do that $10 PS4 upgrade thingy? Like with ghosts and other games you buy for ps4 that you already have for ps3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2014)

no, cause its not the same game, and it includes the DLC that just came out on PS3 for 15. They are going to want to make their money back, and that includes not supporting an upgrade program like that.

And yes, the trailer they just released was 60fps. The video file itself is hardcoded to 59.82 fps, which is most likely representative of the game


----------



## Reyes (Apr 16, 2014)

PS4 has sold 7 million units.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2014)

SHAREfactory announced for PS4:


> With SHAREfactory, you can now easily combine your captured video clips for editing, personalize them with special effects using filters, transitions, and themes, as well as share them with your friends and social networks. SHAREfactory also allows you to personalize your videos by adding text, stickers, and a set of included audio tracks, as well as video commentary with picture-in-picture capability with PlayStation Camera. It also allows you to import your original music to add to the custom soundtrack for your video.
> 
> Once you’re done with your masterpiece, you can easily share your SHAREfactory videos to Facebook, or export them to an external USB storage device to upload them elsewhere, another new feature coming as part of the 1.70 system software update. Other PS4 SHARE enhancements include the ability to change the recording time of your gameplay to shorter increments, the ability to change who you share your clips with on the SHARE screen, and the removal of default saves for screenshots and video clips. In addition to these SHARE enhancements, the 1.70 update will allow you switch off HDCP, enabling you to capture video directly from your HDMI output so you can record and share longer clips of your gameplay sessions — a feature I know many of you have been waiting for. We are excited to see what the PlayStation Nation does with these new social features, and cannot wait to get them into your hands!


Jay


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2014)

Also Pre-Loading.

So with the next update comes:
- SHAREfactory
- HDCP off-functionality
- USB export
- NicoNico support
- Archival functionality
- Pre-loading
- Dim light bar
- (possible USB media import functionality? MP3?)


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

For anybody who cares.

PS4 sold more hardware in March but Titanfall was king of software sales: 

The actual numbers aren't public just yet.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2014)

No real surprise, Titanfall was going to be big.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised that the PS4 still sold more than the Xbone last month though.  I thought for sure Titanfall would push the Xbone to sell a little more than the PS4 for that month, especially after the price cuts and Titanfall being bundled in free with the system.  The PS4 still sold something like I think I heard 60,000 more in the States than the Xbone?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 18, 2014)

i was shocked the ps4 got march, didn't expect it at all, titanfall was ms ace card and it still couldn't propel them to the top


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, Titanfall is a new franchise so perhaps it isn't really much of a system seller at this point.  Perhaps the sequel might have such clout.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Well, Titanfall is a new franchise so perhaps it isn't really much of a system seller at this point.  Perhaps the sequel might have such clout.



titanfall was repeatedly positioned as the second coming of first person shooters. it was THE reason to own a next gen console according to the messaging by ms and assorted media outlets. hell, the 360 version was put under the rug for that purpose.

it sold well on its own but it just didn't move the hardware it was supposed to, meaning most people that bought it already had xbox ones. this de didn't go according to plan as far as ms is concerned.

the likelihood of a sequel being exclusive is close to none according to what ea and respawn have been saying, so it having the clout to move consoles, at whatever point it comes out, will mean little for ms too


----------



## Reyes (Apr 18, 2014)

Titianfall seemed to sell only too people that already owned Xbox One's.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2014)

It's already mid-april 2014 and PS4s are still nowhere to be found.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 19, 2014)

I saw one last week

Fat Guy was all  

"SWIGGITY SWOOTY COMING FOR DAT PIRATE BOOTY"


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 19, 2014)

North America has this raging promo atm with games being sold for 99 cents each. The promo lasts for another day or so. I'd like to get some of em, created an US acc for that occasion but it doesn't let me add funds to my wallet via paypal (probably because my paypal wasn't registered to an US address). Is there any way around this? Could someone perhaps help me out? Braid for 99 cents, I can't let it pass  maybe someone is down to buy some games and go 50/50 on them?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys can you help me with something?

I just moved from a new apartment and my room is pretty small, so i have no choice but to downgrade my Tv to a smaller one since i cant bring the Tv i originally use back home. I went to a local mall and found a cheap Sony Bravia W670A. And it says on the catalogue that it has motionflow 200hz? Is that correct? 200hz refresh rate? I searched online and now im confused because some people say that its really 100hz and some say that its 50hz only. So which one is which?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 21, 2014)

Titanfall is the new gears of war.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 24, 2014)

so i just bought and hooked up my ps4, 

edit: second son is fun, love the story and main character. love natives, love fire powers. bamf. downloading warframe and dcuo, both free,

isn't it rumored that ps4 will have backwards compatibility? i want to play me some star hawks


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2014)

PS4 lacks native BC


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Everyone has PS3 as it is.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 25, 2014)

and if they never got ps3?


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

they should go and get it

problem solved


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Also Pre-Loading.
> 
> So with the next update comes:
> - SHAREfactory
> ...



Hopefully, the next update will allow us to directly upload to youtube...heck, where's my Youtube app? 



Asa-Kun said:


> PS4 lacks native BC



That's why I kept my PS3....that and it's backwards Compatible with PS2 games.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 25, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> and if they never got ps3?



Then they fucked up majorly and that's not Sony's Fault. They should have realized who had the best First Party line up besides Nintendo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 25, 2014)

meh, i got a friend who has one and I could just go to his place and play there. no biggy


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 26, 2014)

They need to enable the ps4 for media playback. I have tons of movies in my external hdd and i want to play it directly from my hdd onto the ps4.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah I am still disappointed they removed basic functions of the ps3 to the ps4, I used the hell out of my ps3 media server and still do.


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2014)

_Additionally, the 1.70 update will allow PS4 users to switch off HDCP, enabling direct video capture from HDMI output to facilitate longer recordings of gameplay._


About time too


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Release Date: October 8th

More news tomorrow, Q&A.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2014)

Huh, could be anything really.

Anybody have any theories?

I'd be thinking Witcher 3 but that was delayed until next year wasn't it?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Huh, could be anything really.
> 
> Anybody have any theories?
> 
> I'd be thinking Witcher 3 but that was delayed until next year wasn't it?



Its Driveclub, forgot to put the link to the trailer in.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah, then colour me bored.  Not a huge driving game fan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2014)

As long as the plan to have Drive Club part of Playstation+ selection of free games then I'm going to remain interested.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 30, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> As long as the plan to have Drive Club part of Playstation+ selection of free games then I'm going to remain interested.



Same, don't think I'll be playing this game unless I get it for free.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hopefully, the next update will allow us to directly upload to youtube...heck, where's my Youtube app?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I kept my PS3....that and it's backwards Compatible with PS2 games.



You can play any ps1 disc on ps3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone come across any problems with the latest firmware update? 





St NightRazr said:


> You can play any ps1 disc on ps3



Really?! 

I never knew that. I'll try it tonight....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh S*it!! It works!!!


*Playing 007 World is not enough PS1*


Hoping Marvel vs Capcom PS1 Disc works as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah I know right?
 I cant even find out if my PS3 plays PS2 discs( its a 60 gb) but it plays all PS1 games XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2014)

Blah...Share Factory download isn't moving. It's not even 1GB and it's barely budging. Usually it would take about a minuet or two. I'll try again Friday. 



St NightRazr said:


> Yeah I know right?
> I cant even find out if my PS3 plays PS2 discs( its a 60 gb) but it plays all PS1 games XD



I've been using my PS3 to play PS2 games all this time but never thought to try my old PS1 games. Too bad my import copy of DBZ ultimate battle 22 didn't work  

I should have figured since I needed a special device to play it on my old PS1 system.


----------



## 115 (May 1, 2014)

Since the latest firmware update, looks like Party Chat and Friends Lists are having issues again, with brand new error codes this time around. Could be server related though, seeing as PSN is being incredibly slow/laggy in general and often kicking people from any online gaming they're attempting to do. At least that's what it was like last night, hopefully it's a bit more stable now.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

> Sony Ranks Second and Nintendo Seventh Between Companies the Japanese are Most Proud of


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2014)

Sony is only second???? How? Thats inm


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2014)

Thats impossible! I can understand nintendo being 99th. But Sony??


----------



## Sinoka (May 3, 2014)




----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thats impossible! I can understand nintendo being 99th. But Sony??


Nothing can beat Toyota


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thats impossible! I can understand *M$* being 99th. But Sony??



 .........


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Sony has done a lot more than just videogames, so it's understandable.

Walkman 4 lyfe.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2014)

My Walkman broke for no reason. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was a nice mp3 player while it lasted, though. 
Might invest in another one if I can ever scrounge up enough dough.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Who thinks a good PS4 bundle and/or a price drop (however minor) will be announced at E3? I got a big influx of cash, but I'm only comfortable with spending a sizable chunk on either a PS4 or a new graphics card for my PC (not both) any time soon. And by soon, I mean before the end of the year. 

Maybe I'm just cheap.


----------



## Enclave (May 5, 2014)

With how well the PS4 is selling?  You'll likely hear about a price drop next year at the earliest.

A bundle?  Well, that's probably more likely though not super likely.

The Xbone I expect the $50 sale that lasted a month to become permanent as well as bundling a game with it.  This is where I think Sony may decide to bundle a game, if Microsoft does that.

Anyways, E3 is close enough that it wouldn't hurt to wait for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Toyota Fortuner and Land Cruiser are like the 2 top cars that gets car napped the most in the entire world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sony has done a lot more than just videogames, so it's understandable.
> 
> Walkman 4 lyfe.



Too bad nobody buys sony's products anymore hahaha. 

They're following Nintendo into Best Buy



If you're waiting for a potential PS4 price drop I suggest moving to Japan.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Who thinks a good PS4 bundle and/or a price drop (however minor) will be announced at E3? I got a big influx of cash, but I'm only comfortable with spending a sizable chunk on either a PS4 or a new graphics card for my PC (not both) any time soon. And by soon, I mean before the end of the year.
> 
> Maybe I'm just cheap.


Puter is for puting, go with Playstation master race.
It's already dirt cheap compared to 599 YUES DORARUZUUUU!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Go buy a cheap ass graphics card Death kun. :ho

And play some Sims 3 and LoL. 

Ps4 is very expensive, you might need more cash to enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2014)

Yeah a fully tricked out PS4 is like a 700$ initial investment


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Toyota Fortuner and Land Cruiser are like the 2 top cars that gets car napped the most in the entire world.


Everyone wants a Toyota.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah a fully tricked out PS4 is like a 700$ initial investment



I know right? PC pheasant race cant afford it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> With how well the PS4 is selling?  You'll likely hear about a price drop next year at the earliest.
> 
> A bundle?  Well, that's probably more likely though not super likely.
> 
> ...





St NightRazr said:


> Too bad nobody buys sony's products anymore hahaha.
> 
> They're following Nintendo into Best Buy
> 
> ...





random user said:


> Puter is for puting, go with Playstation master race.
> It's already dirt cheap compared to 599 YUES DORARUZUUUU!





TerminaTHOR said:


> Go buy a cheap ass graphics card Death kun. :ho
> 
> And play some Sims 3 and LoL.
> 
> Ps4 is very expensive, you might need more cash to enjoy it to the fullest.





St NightRazr said:


> Yeah a fully tricked out PS4 is like a 700$ initial investment



I feel like Enclave is the only one that gave me a serious answer.  

I'll just see what prices for the things I want look like in a few months.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Buying the ps4 right now seems ok only if you have spare cash and some patience to wait for upcoming games.

I have a ps4 but all im playing is nba2k14 mycareer mode.  And i have like 5 games in total which sucks. Though im using my ps3 and play FfXiii-2 most of the time.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

I was serious 

It's not gonna get much cheaper even after a hypothetical price drop, as it's pretty cheap as is it. You can wait for bundles of course, if you know there would be ones you're interested in.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

If no "good" PS4 games come out this year I'll probably just go for the graphics card.


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

...it's now confirmed fake.


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

I know the feeling


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

Fake!


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

Lets never speak of this again


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 7, 2014)

Wait, what was fake?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Wait, what was fake?



WiiU Lite announcement featuring bluray drive support and 1tb hdd.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2014)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Wait, what was fake?



No one needs to know


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

Reyes said:


> No one needs to know



Come on now, you gave nintendog fanbois a glimmering hope of a future and you crushed their hearts right afterwards.  

No need to be embarrassed you know.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

I approve of crushing hopes.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2014)

Nocturne is finally on PSN

Soul Sacrifice free too


----------



## God of Kingz (May 13, 2014)

*SONY’S CEO, EXECUTIVES TAKING 50% PAY CUT, LOSING BONUSES*


> Ex-PlayStation chief and current CEO and President of Sony – Kaz Hirai – is preparing to take a 50 percent pay cut while declining his annual bonus, according to The Wall Street Journal. Other unnamed high-level Sony executives will follow suit in a sign of solidarity with their struggling company, which will post an annual loss for the fourth time in five years.
> 
> Such a move comes on the heels of bad financial news for the company. Less than two weeks ago, Sony revealed that it expected to post a $1.27 billion loss for the 2013 fiscal year. In February, it forecasted better numbers, predicting a $1.07 billion loss. Either way, such a loss is a far cry from the $489 million profit it expected to turn in 2013.


*SONY ADDS $200M IN EXPECTED LOSSES DESPITE PS4 SUCCESS*


> Sony has revised its expected losses at the end of the financial year, saying it'll lose nearly $200m more than it originally expected.
> 
> Games Industry explains that the company is now predicting a net loss of ?130 billion / $1.27 billion where in February it forecast a loss of ?110 billion / $1.07 billion. Moving back further, at the end of the last financial year it expected a ?50 billion / $489 million profit.



Even with the greatest console launch in history, they're still sinking? 

I knew they weren't doing so hot before but I didn't think it would persist or be as bad as it is, not with the PS4 at least.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

The unexpected losses were due to continued support of Vaio while they transition to the new owner.

Remember, the company as a whole is in the middle of restructuring, going to take them a couple years to really get on their feet.  The PS4 though is highly profitable at this point, so no worries about Playstation going anywhere.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2014)

Plus I thought they _cut_ the areas that were hemorrhaging money. How'd this happen?

EDIT*
nvm, question was answered before I asked it


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

If Sony was only doing limited gaming stuff like nintendeh it'd be soaring high. Especially since nintendeh fails even at that now.

Unfortunately their other departments leak money.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

random user said:


> If Sony was only doing limited gaming stuff like nintendeh it'd be soaring high. Especially since nintendeh fails even at that now.
> 
> Unfortunately their other departments leak money.



Sony actually does have other departments that make plenty of money.  They make a killing on insurance.  They also make good cash on medical equipment as I recall and Sony Pictures is still doing well (though they lost some money last year, this year they're doing well).

It's apparently a minority of divisions that's dragging the whole company down.


----------



## Yagura (May 13, 2014)

It's kind of pitiful for Japan if this is the company they're most proud of. It's been on the decline for nearly two decades now, a far cry from the days of the walkman.



random user said:


> If Sony was only doing limited gaming stuff like nintendeh it'd be soaring high. Especially since nintendeh fails even at that now.



Actually, no. They've cited Vita as contributing to the company's annual losses and, iirc, the PS4 is still being sold at a loss.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

Yagura said:


> It's kind of pitiful for Japan if this is the company they're most proud of. It's been on the decline for nearly two decades now, a far cry from the days of the walkman.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. They've cited Vita as contributing to the company's annual losses and, iirc, the PS4 is still being sold at a loss.



The PS4 is sold at a bit of a loss but apparently the sale of 1 game and a year of PS+ offsets the loss.

I've been hearing that the Playstation division is making profit right now, which means even with the Vita floundering the PS4 and PS+ is making enough money to offset the losses from it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2014)

God of Kingz said:


> *SONY’S CEO, EXECUTIVES TAKING 50% PAY CUT, LOSING BONUSES*
> 
> *SONY ADDS $200M IN EXPECTED LOSSES DESPITE PS4 SUCCESS*
> 
> ...



Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  
Kaz Hirai (@KazHiraiCEO) is preparing to take a 50 percent pay cut this year. Looks like Sony is copying Nintendo again.



random user said:


> If Sony was only doing limited gaming stuff like nintendeh it'd be soaring high. *Especially since nintendeh fails even at that now.*
> 
> Unfortunately their other departments leak money.



are you an idiot?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

You guys are wondering why Sony's losing money?

Because Nintendo owns Japan 



Physical only.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

> Code:
> 
> From Apr. 1 2013 to Mar. 30 2014.
> 
> ...



Complete Japanese Domination. Nintendo and Smartphones run the roost.




Wii Party U outsold Knack Two times over and outsold GTA 5 which was PS3's top release.

And knack comes with every single PS4 lol


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Sony actually does have other departments that make plenty of money.  They make a killing on insurance.  They also make good cash on medical equipment as I recall and Sony Pictures is still doing well (though they lost some money last year, this year they're doing well).


In their situation "doing well" is nowhere near enough. Majority of companies are "doing well", but when you start having losses you need to be doing "fucking sweet".


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Complete Japanese Domination. Nintendo and Smartphones run the roost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PSP was sold 9.9 times more than X360.


----------



## sworder (May 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You guys are wondering why Sony's losing money?
> 
> Because Nintendo owns Japan



>Implying Japan matters


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

>Implying Fanboys didnt prophecy the PS4 doing 500k day one in Japan and revivng the japanese console market to renewed heights and interests 

Also it was and always is the second largest individual territory for gaming revenue after America.

The UK only plays casual games. Also a smaller market than Japan.

ON ALL consoles.  this is why they do insane with the smartphones.

Sony need to make all the money they can get. The only console that's slightly doing anything over there is the Vita, and that system doesnt look like its going to outsell the Gamecube by much in Japan after 6 years on the bloody market. It sell 900k a year practically.


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2014)

sworder said:


> >Implying Japan matters


..............This is one of the funniest jokes I've seen today thank you.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2014)

Since when did

More sales = better console?


----------



## Canute87 (May 14, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Since when did
> 
> More sales = better console?



Before the wii.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

Dat drop '



01./01. [3DS] Yo-kai Watch <RPG> (Level 5) {2013.07.11} (?4.800) - 58.988 / 949.513 (-16%)
02./02. [3DS] Mario Golf: World Tour <SPT> (Nintendo) {2014.05.01} (?4.937) - 24.086 / 82.829 (-59%)
03./05. [3DS] Mario Party: Island Tour <ETC> (Nintendo) {2014.03.20} (?4.800) - 17.944 / 370.132 (-27%)
04./03. [PSV] Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment # <RPG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2014.04.24} (?6.664) - 13.589 / 177.177 (-49%)
05./04. [3DS] Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call # <ACT> (Square Enix) {2014.04.24} (?6.264) - 12.002 / 112.665 (-52%)
06./06. [3DS] Kirby Triple Deluxe <ACT> (Nintendo) {2014.01.11} (?4.800) - 9.556 / 610.561 (-14%)
07./14. [3DS] Puzzle & Dragons Z <RPG> (GungHo Online Entertainment) {2013.12.12} (?4.400) - 7.339 / 1.395.663 (+12%)
08./12. [WIU] Wii Party U # <ETC> (Nintendo) {2013.10.31} (?4.935) - 6.607 / 730.494 (-1%)
09./15. [3DS] Pokemon X / Y # <RPG> (Pokemon Co.) {2013.10.12} (?4.800) - 6.371 / 4.362.714 (+0%)
10./16. [WIU] New Super Mario Bros. U # <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.12.08} (?5.985) - 6.334 / 1.152.119 (-1%)






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| 3DS # |     40.068 |     42.647 |     46.443 |    885.535 |  1.678.074 |  15.579.546 |
| PSV # |     17.888 |     25.606 |     12.738 |    532.506 |    419.615 |   2.807.645 |
|  PS4  |      8.680 |     11.692 |            |    562.513 |            |     562.513 |
|  PS3  |      8.099 |      9.917 |     12.537 |    252.074 |    385.563 |   9.820.574 |
|  WIU  |      8.065 |      8.217 |      6.744 |    216.555 |    280.429 |   1.734.982 |
| PSP # |      1.609 |      1.906 |      6.300 |     61.591 |    261.701 |  19.670.084 |
|  360  |        198 |        146 |        306 |      5.515 |      9.407 |   1.613.074 |
|  WII  |        108 |        126 |      1.120 |      5.342 |     36.179 |  12.743.421 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  ALL  |     84.715 |    100.257 |     86.295 |  2.521.631 |  3.076.360 |  64.531.839 |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
|  PSP  |      1.609 |      1.906 |      6.300 |     61.591 |    261.701 |  19.509.509 |


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2014)

Wait wait wait, do you mean to tell me that the land of mobile gaming isn't buying consoles?  GET OUT OF HERE NO WAY!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2014)

PSV is having a good month.




St NightRazr said:


> *>Implying Fanboys didnt prophecy the PS4 doing 500k day one in Japan and revivng the japanese console market to renewed heights and interests *
> 
> Also it was and always is the second largest individual territory for gaming revenue after America.
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember that. A lot of people are eating crow right now.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2014)

Why wouldn't the PS4 be sold at a loss, it just came out. You have to be really short sighted if you think Sony is going to lose a lot of money from selling video games, they're going to dominate the homeconsole market most likely.


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why wouldn't the PS4 be sold at a loss, it just came out. You have to be really short sighted if you think Sony is going to lose a lot of money from selling video games, they're going to dominate the homeconsole market most likely.



Playstation is doing fine.

What's not doing fine is Sony Online Entertainment (they're seperate from Playstation).  That said, I'm in the beta for Landmark and it's pretty awesome and Everquest Next looks freakin' revolutionary.  So they could still recover.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 14, 2014)

Microsoft seem to be doing some major changes to the Xbox One and to their marketing strategy, I can see them gaining back some of the market share.

Hope PS4 have some really good news/innovations for E3!


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Microsoft seem to be doing some major changes to the Xbox One and to their marketing strategy, I can see them gaining back some of the market share.
> 
> Hope PS4 have some really good news/innovations for E3!



Their major changes though seem to revolve around making the Xbone exactly the same as the PS4, just less powerful.

That's not exactly something that needs to have a huge counter to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

*pls no*

????

~01010010~


----------



## sworder (May 14, 2014)

can I please be mod so I can ban Razr from the PS4 topic

low level trolling


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> pls no



Seeing as that comes from an Obvious Biased source: yeah, no...


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

Please stop.

You know what must be done.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

stop what?

 ( I dont even know what I posted there lol)


----------



## Gino (May 14, 2014)

Why is everyone so sensitive in this thread?


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

I think it's more people getting tired of Razr constantly being off topic and trolling.  It does get pretty grating.  It's not like people got fed up with him quickly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Stuck on you like the Riddler to the Bats :3

Top kek.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2014)

Razr is just our next gen Shion 

Bare with him, he gets me some lulz here and there sometimes..


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

I have no problems with Razr. Its fun seeing him troll this section coz the WiiU thread is full of Mario gifs. He must be tired of those and all jelly thats why he keeps on coming here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Mario Gifs?

Who cavorts with that last gen shit?

We got top sex mario webm's now bruh


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2014)

Lol i dont want to click that virus 

Mario is actually current gen. Just look at the WiiU lineups this year:

Mario Kart 8
Super Mario U
Super MarioSmash Bros U

And so on


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Pffffftahahaha.

Anyway, Should probably get back onto the topic of the PS4.

Whats on PS+


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> Razr is just our next gen Shion
> 
> Bare with him, he gets me some lulz here and there sometimes..



Give Razr some credit.

Shion was literally fucking retarded and thought dick and poop jokes were funny.

Also, if it turns out 'Beast Souls' is a real thing, codename or not, I'd be forced to get a PS4--so I'm hoping it gets a price drop before then.  Maybe I'd pick up the PS4 version of the Last of Us.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Give Razr some credit.
> 
> Shion was literally fucking retarded and thought dick and poop jokes were funny.
> 
> Also, if it turns out 'Beast Souls' is a real thing, codename or not, I'd be forced to get a PS4--so I'm hoping it gets a price drop before then.  Maybe I'd pick up the PS4 version of the Last of Us.



I'm actually really looking forward to the PS4 version of Last of Us.  I was in the UK when it released on the PS3 and thus missed it.

Sure, I could still get it cheaper on the PS3, but with the PS4 version on the way?  May as well get the superior version with a controller that's more comfortable.


----------



## Yagura (May 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I've been hearing that the Playstation division is making profit right now, which means even with the Vita floundering the PS4 and PS+ is making enough money to offset the losses from it.



That division posted a loss of $78 million, actually. So they have yet to return to profit.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

Yagura said:


> That division posted a loss of $78 million, actually. So they have yet to return to profit.



The losses are from SOE not SCE.

Both are part of the gaming division as a whole, they do not however share finances.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 15, 2014)

Is Shion ever gonna get his ban lifted btw?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2014)

Can't wait for far cry 4 on ps4 <3

I would have been fine with a FC3 remastered, but this is going above and beyond!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 15, 2014)

Alsssoooooo

What are the chances of FFXV living it/exceeding FFVII in terms of legacy, popularity, quality, etc?


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> Alsssoooooo
> 
> What are the chances of FFXV living it/exceeding FFVII in terms of legacy, popularity, quality, etc?



Slim to none.

That said, FFIX deserved to be remembered more than FFVII, not sure why it isn't.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

NPD for April is in.

PS4 outsold Xbone again.

Most surprisingly?  inFamous Second Son?  Outsold the Xbone version of Titanfall.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2014)

Shion is a crazy mtf. But i still like him lol. Its just that he gets too much carried away at times lol.

But im totally cool with Razr. Hes sport unlike other hardcore nintendog fans out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

Razr isn't even 30% as annoying as general fanwankers out there.. I'm buddies with him..

Shion was blatantly trolling I can't how anyone could be mad at him..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Enclave said:


> NPD for April is in.
> 
> PS4 outsold Xbone again.
> 
> *Most surprisingly?  inFamous Second Son?  Outsold the Xbone version of Titanfall.*



I am not surprise. A lot of people got the 360/PC version correct? so the game units got split. Is not the case of Second Son which you can only play on the PS4. So not shocking. I bet TitanFall combined outsold it


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2014)

well obviously that's the case, but does that matter? nobody is going to buy a xbox one right now for titanfall, so you cant say the split really matters


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> well obviously that's the case, but does that matter? nobody is going to buy a xbox one right now for titanfall, *so you cant say the split really matters*



Wait what?   ok.....


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not surprise. A lot of people got the 360/PC version correct? so the game units got split. Is not the case of Second Son which you can only play on the PS4. So not shocking. I bet TitanFall combined outsold it



After the ad campaign Titanfall got?  Specifically hyping up the Xbone version?  Surprised me.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Razr isn't even 30% as annoying as general fanwankers out there.. I'm buddies with him..
> 
> Shion was blatantly trolling I can't how anyone could be mad at him..



Yeah, at least he usually has links and info in his backpocket whenever he's raving, which makes his behavior far less annoying. The only problem is he tends to cherry-pick info. *shrugs*,  Either way, he's no better or worse than a couple other users around here with clear bias that I could name, he just posts more, so people tend to notice it more.

"Shion" was cool too, once you could get him to stop talking about his junk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, at least he usually has links and info in his backpocket whenever he's raving, which makes his behavior far less annoying. The only problem is he tends to cherry-pick info. *shrugs*,  Either way, he's no better or worse than a couple other users around here with clear bias that I could name, he just posts more, so people tend to notice it more.
> 
> "Shion" was cool too, once you could get him to stop talking about his junk.



The penis talk actually added to his charm...

#ThingsIThoughtIdNeverSay


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> The penis talk actually added to his charm...
> 
> #ThingsIThoughtIdNeverSay







Very True.Sad he got banned


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

No dat was bowser


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Actually I want Shion back.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, that will never be. He's far too busy losing modded Smash Bros tournaments to hang out with us anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

That girl was eying him voraciously In that video hahahahaha, I wonder if he got some later.


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2014)

Man consoles....after Dota 2 I forgot they existed. I haven't played any other game on any other platform in a year.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2014)

Can we make a petition to get Shion back? I miss dat Makunochi set and penis talks.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Man consoles....after Dota 2 I forgot they existed. I haven't played any other game on any other platform in a year.



That's... kinda sad.

That's like saying you forgot movies and television existed after you started watching football.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2014)

steveht93 converted to PC mastah race? Who would have thought?


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2014)

Khris said:


> steveht93 converted to PC mastah race? Who would have thought?



But I'm only playing one game. I'm not 100% mustard race yet. I'm waiting for e3,maybe it will ignite my interest in playing other video games again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> But I'm only playing one game. I'm not 100% mustard race yet. I'm waiting for e3,maybe it will ignite my interest in playing other video games again.



That's all it takes tho.. Face it, Sony lost a fanboy in you


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2014)

Join the dark side. We have incredibly pretentious cookies.


----------



## Gino (May 18, 2014)

PC master race sucks ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2014)

Especially if all you do is ya end up playing hearthstone constantly lolol


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

i dunno, PC gaming and console gaming have their own appeals. I just am not particularly interested...


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2014)

I said it a million times now.

Pc pheasant race = cheap hardware, monitors, pirated games.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2014)

"Cheap Hardware"

It took me 5 months to save up for my parts. Screw you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2014)

I can just never lose myself in PC games.. Maybe it's because of the way I sit..


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, same. I wouldn't call my PC a waste of money - far from it. I like its performance for day-to-day activities and am proud that I built it - But I've only been cycling through, like, 4 games since I built it. The new stuff I get on Steam I play once and then never play again.


----------



## Canute87 (May 20, 2014)

Bullshit. Every man uses their PC for porn.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

I have my phone and 3g for watching pr0n. Pc is too flashy for watching that kind of shit.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I said it a million times now.
> 
> Pc pheasant race = cheap hardware, monitors, pirated games.





Gino said:


> PC master race sucks ass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2014)

*other than old snes, Sega emulators Hasn't used a PC for gaming since '98-99.*

None of my current desktops (2), laptops (3) or tablets really have games on them. 



Wait...wait...wait...

Does Oregon Trail count?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2014)

Only worth while games on pc are dota, dota 2, lol and heroes of newearth. And theyre all basically the same game but with a different title


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Only worth while games on pc are dota, dota 2, lol and heroes of newearth. And theyre all basically the same game but with a different title





I want to do this so bad but I feel like rustling jimmies on the ps4 thread is not warranted.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Only worth while games on pc are dota, dota 2, lol and heroes of newearth. And theyre all basically the same game but with a different title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Fucking Nardo coming here showcasing his huge avy


----------



## Gino (May 20, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Only worth while games on pc are dota, dota 2, lol and heroes of newearth. And theyre all basically the same game but with a different title


Man WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!you have to make the trolling less obvious.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I want to do this so bad but I feel like rustling jimmies on the ps4 thread is not warranted.



You'd be wasting your time anyway.

I don't recall ever seeing a single post of his that wasn't constructed to try to get a rise out of the people in attendance. I'm pretty sure he doesn't even believe half of what he says.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2014)

What?? Im not lying. Those games are the most played by pc users. I rarely even see people playing other games than those 4 that i mentioned.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

You forgot Civ and StarCraft.

PC gamers are collectors who buy a bunch of games they never play. HOARD EM IN MA HARDRIVE


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2014)

Buy?? You mean pirate? Lol

Starcraft is only popular in korea. try going to gaming lounges and you will only see people playing either dota 2 or lol. Theyre like a hundred million people vs. some 5 people in this thread that play other pc games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

Yeah^ pretty much. The rest just play COD on teh consulz

But whats heroes of hearthats it face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

ITT: Razr took the bait


----------



## SionBarsod (May 21, 2014)

this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

No bigger Vita?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> ITT: Razr took the bait




I bring my own bait 




Famitsu Sales: Week 20, 2014 (May 12 - May 18)

01./00. [PS3] The Idolmaster: One for All # <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2014.05.15} (?8.208) - 80.692 / NEW <80-100%>
02./00. [PSV] Genkai Totsuki Moero Chronicle # <RPG> (Compile Heart) {2014.05.15} (?7.344) - 35.655 / NEW <80-100%>
03./01. [3DS] Yo-kai Watch <RPG> (Level 5) {2013.07.11} (?4.800) - 26.351 / 975.864 <80-100%> (-55%)
04./00. [PS3] Gekijouban Macross F: 30th d Shudisuta b Box - Hybrid Pack <ETC> (Bandai Namco Games) {2014.05.15} (?18.144) - 12.277 / NEW <80-100%>
05./02. [3DS] Mario Golf: World Tour <SPT> (Nintendo) {2014.05.01} (?4.937) - 9.015 / 91.844 <40-60%> (-63%)
06./03. [3DS] Mario Party: Island Tour <ETC> (Nintendo) {2014.03.20} (?4.800) - 7.714 / 377.846 <80-100%> (-57%)
07./04. [PSV] Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment # <RPG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2014.04.24} (?6.664) - 6.651 / 183.828 <80-100%> (-51%)
08./05. [3DS] Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call # <ACT> (Square Enix) {2014.04.24} (?6.264) - 5.435 / 118.100 <60-80%> (-55%)
09./08. [WIU] Wii Party U # <ETC> (Nintendo) {2013.10.31} (?4.935) - 5.134 / 735.628 <80-100%> (-22%)
10./10. [WIU] New Super Mario Bros. U # <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.12.08} (?5.985) - 4.997 / 1.157.116 <80-100%> (-21%)
11./09. [3DS] Pokemon X / Y # <RPG> (Pokemon Co.) {2013.10.12} (?4.800) - 4.751 / 4.367.465 <80-100%> (-25%)
12./06. [3DS] Kirby Triple Deluxe <ACT> (Nintendo) {2014.01.11} (?4.800) - 4.624 / 615.185 <80-100%> (-52%)
13./07. [3DS] Puzzle & Dragons Z <RPG> (GungHo Online Entertainment) {2013.12.12} (?4.400) - 3.988 / 1.399.651 <80-100%> (-46%)
14./12. [3DS] Monster Hunter 4 # <ACT> (Capcom) {2013.09.14} (?5.990) - 3.914 / 3.462.939 <80-100%> (-31%)
15./13. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 3.890 / 2.241.442 <80-100%> (-24%)
16./11. [3DS] Style Savvy: Trendsetters - Tokimeki Up! <ETC> (Nintendo) {2014.04.17} (?4.936) - 3.079 / 35.681 <60-80%> (-49%)
17./18. [WIU] Wii Fit U # <HOB> (Nintendo) {2014.02.01} (?5.985) - 3.032 / 139.163 <60-80%> (-18%)
18./15. [3DS] Animal Crossing: New Leaf # <ETC> (Nintendo) {2012.11.08} (?4.800) - 2.870 / 4.141.022 <80-100%> (-33%)
19./00. [PS3] Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed <RCE> (Sega) {2014.05.15} (?7.538) - 2.724 / NEW <20-40%>
20./20. [3DS] Attack on Titan: The Last Wings of Mankind <ACT> (Spike Chunsoft) {2013.12.05} (?6.090) - 2.347 / 265.911 <80-100%> (-34%)
21./21. [PS3] Samurai Warriors 4 # <ACT> (Koei Tecmo) {2014.03.20} (?7.560) - 2.346 / 240.172 <80-100%> (-31%)
22./26. [PS3] Grand Theft Auto V <ACT> (Take-Two Interactive Japan) {2013.10.10} (?7.770) - 2.302 / 720.044 <80-100%> (-20%)
23./00. [PSV] God of War Collection <ACT> (Sony Computer Entertainment) {2014.05.15} (?4.104) - 2.289 / NEW <20-40%>
24./00. [WIU] Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed <RCE> (Sega) {2014.05.15} (?7.538) - 2.242 / NEW <20-40%>
25./17. [PS3] Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes <ADV> (Konami) {2014.03.20} (?2.980) - 2.203 / 239.121 <80-100%> (-41%)
26./22. [PS3] 3rd Super Robot Wars Z: Jigoku-Hen <SLG> (Bandai Namco Games) {2014.04.10} (?8.715) - 2.116 / 200.495 <80-100%> (-33%)
27./14. [3DS] Fossil Fighters: Infinite Gear <RPG> (Nintendo) {2014.02.27} (?4.800) - 2.105 / 163.344 <80-100%> (-56%)
28./16. [WIU] Famicom Remix 1+2 <ETC> (Nintendo) {2014.04.24} (?3.086) - 2.010 / 25.440 <60-80%> (-53%)
29./19. [WIU] Just Dance Wii U <ACT> (Nintendo) {2014.04.03} (?6.156) - 2.007 / 49.724 <60-80%> (-45%)
30./24. [3DS] Harvest Moon: Linking the New World <SLG> (Marvelous AQL) {2014.02.27} (?5.040) - 2.002 / 212.651 <80-100%> (-31%)

Top 30

3DS - 14
PS3 - 7
WIU - 6
PSV - 3

HARDWARE

    Code:

    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    |System | This Week  | Last Week  | Last Year  |     YTD    |  Last YTD  |     LTD     |
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    | 3DS # |     25.440 |     40.068 |     36.162 |    910.975 |  1.714.236 |  15.604.986 |
    | PSV # |     13.699 |     17.888 |     11.564 |    546.205 |    431.179 |   2.821.344 |
    |  PS3  |      7.060 |      8.099 |     10.738 |    259.134 |    396.301 |   9.827.634 |
    |  PS4  |      6.887 |      8.680 |            |    569.400 |            |     569.400 |
    |  WIU  |      6.836 |      8.065 |      6.058 |    223.391 |    286.487 |   1.741.818 |
    | PSP # |      1.320 |      1.609 |      6.833 |     62.911 |    268.534 |  19.671.404 |
    |  360  |        132 |        198 |        272 |      5.647 |      9.679 |   1.613.206 |
    |  WII  |        123 |        108 |      1.189 |      5.465 |     37.368 |  12.743.544 |
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    |  ALL  |     61.497 |     84.715 |     72.910 |  2.583.128 |  3.149.270 |  64.593.336 |
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    | PSVTV |        855 |        998 |            |     31.455 |            |     104.481 |
    |  PSV  |     12.844 |     16.890 |     11.564 |    514.750 |    431.179 |   2.716.863 |
    | 3DSLL |     20.619 |     33.994 |     23.763 |    655.524 |  1.092.804 |   5.436.948 |
    |  3DS  |      4.821 |      6.074 |     12.399 |    255.451 |    621.432 |  10.168.038 |
    |  PSP  |      1.320 |      1.609 |      6.833 |     62.911 |    268.534 |  19.510.829 |
    ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_
Will WiiU steal the PS4's Japanese Support as the Undertaker drags it down? FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z:*KAI*!! _


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Confession time: I don't really read those sales posts Razr


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

:tldr                       .


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Confession time: I don't really read those sales posts Razr





? said:


> :tldr                       .



agreed
/10char


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2014)

The day in age where gamers care more about console and games sales then the game themselves but how can I blame them? A good majority of games are indeed ass..


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 21, 2014)

Gino said:


> The day in age where gamers care more about console and games sales then the game themselves but how can I blame them? A good majority of games are indeed ass..



uhh...

Dude the only one who cares about that shit is Razr


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> uhh...
> 
> Dude the only one who cares about that shit is Razr




 What I said doesn't just apply here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I bring my own bait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait a fucking second! are you telling me that the PS4 is around 6K for week? 

when is MK8 launch in Japan? next week? I know that is going to boost WiiU numbers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Gino said:


> The day in age where gamers care more about console and games sales then the game themselves but how can I blame them? A good majority of games are indeed ass..



At the risk of sounding tsundere, why should I care if a multi-billion dollar company makes multi-billion dollars cuz people like me gave them those multi-billion dollars? It's not like I wanted to give them multi-billion dollars cuz they look pretty, I wanted to play their games..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

Sales post's divide into people just wanting their platform of choice to get a certain amount of support for the reason as to why they like that platform of choice. I dont really care about sales,most of the time busy with actual gaming, games will follow the money unless you're being stupid and you want to get into the terrible ecosystem of Mobile and Neogaf/.



(but lol that Sonic racing game did pretty much the same on both systems)


Although if you want to talk about trouble and a contracting market, here's a tidbit for ya. The Microsoft Family of consoles had the worst April they've ever had in the past 9 orr so years. 

Hence the "Gotta unbundle Kinect" reactions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2014)

can't wait for batman to come out, looks great <3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> At the risk of sounding tsundere, why should I care if a multi-billion dollar company makes multi-billion dollars cuz people like me gave them those multi-billion dollars? It's not like I wanted to give them multi-billion dollars cuz they look pretty, I wanted to play their games..



Rofl. Yous a pc pheasant race. You dont have multi-billion dollars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Rofl. Yous a pc pheasant race. You dont have multi-billion dollars



Nope.. Last PC game I played is Scribblenauts Unlimited and before that is Plants vs. Zombies cuz I really hate mobile touchscreen controls


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Oh god, I was trying to play jet set radio  on my kindle fire and LOOOOOL those controls are so awful, 

Virtual analog sticks suck you cant drag your finger properly and there's no precision at all XD. I'd rather just tap to the beat in Mobile Theatrythym 

Also it really makes you appreciate the 3DS. LOL. Fuckload of jaggies and animation issues there.


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2014)

Your first mistake was playing jet set radio on the kindle fire.........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2014)

Gino said:


> Your first mistake was playing jet set radio on the kindle fire.........



A game not built for tablets plays like shit on tablets?

Fucking out of this world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

I know right?

These ports are terribly shitty XD 

But seriously its a pain in the ass to try and play "mobile" games ("Free")

The send you through so many menu's and shit you have to do before you can even play them XD

I'd rather just play a handheld or a console game even if I have to sit through updates before I can even start


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

Razy playing a game with virtual analogue sticks in the first place.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2014)

No excuses


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

I dont like shittin' on things without knowing their abhorrence and incorrigible nature's first hand


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

Heh, oddly enough, I can get behind that philosophy.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qRUxWLcVQqM[/YOUTUBE]

Can't help but be a bit disappointed by this.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 23, 2014)

Dream said:


> [YOUTUBE]qRUxWLcVQqM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Can't help but be a bit disappointed by this.



Uh why are you disappointed? That looks pretty damn good for all the shit Youtube's Video player screws with it.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2014)

It feels a bit too much like Gears of War for me when ti comes to gameplay and I'm no fan of GoW.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

Gears of War?

Nah man it looks more like Duck Hunt

Move, Point, shoot, Move.


----------



## sworder (May 23, 2014)

looks awesome

all it needs is multiplayer and I'm buying day 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

It wont have multiplayer


----------



## Gino (May 23, 2014)

Looks exactly how I thought it would look........Cinematic


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

Lmao the gaf thread on that is flippin' hilarious^


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Uh why are you disappointed? That looks pretty damn good for all the shit Youtube's Video player screws with it.



Can only imagine the amount of people that would answer the same way.

A:  I don't like this game
B :  Why not?  it LOOKS so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> Looks exactly how I thought it would look........Cinematic



This.. Too early to judge if a purely cinematic third person shooter would be any fun tho.. Game's look is attracting however..


----------



## Savior (May 23, 2014)

Seems like ps3 in stock now here. Not too keen on the price increase but with a killer app I'll get one.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2014)

Savior said:


> Seems like ps3 in stock now here. Not too keen on the price increase but with a killer app I'll get one.



Canadian eh?  Yeah, I'm rather glad I got a PS4 at launch.  Got to avoid the price increase.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2014)

Interesting, here in the U.S. I keep seeing sales for the PS4. The latest one being a Memorial Day sale with PS4's for the $379.99, which I just saw a couple hours ago on tv.


----------



## Enclave (May 24, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Interesting, here in the U.S. I keep seeing sales for the PS4. The latest one being a Memorial Day sale with PS4's for the $379.99, which I just saw a couple hours ago on tv.



There was a $50 price increase in Canada to account for our government deliberately tanking the dollar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2014)

*The Order: 1886 Delayed Into 2015.*

"To deliver that experience that we've wanted, and that we hope players expect, we're targeting an early 2015 release on the game," says Ru Weerasuriya, the game's creative director. "...We're really trying to hone in on getting the whole game to that level of polish."


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2014)

Delayed?  Did they ever actually give a release date in the first place?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2014)

2014 title iirc...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2014)

So, out of Story, Visuals and Gameplay, the Order 1886 devs admit to focusing on the first 2 & putting gameplay last. 

AR1974

Man...


----------



## sworder (May 27, 2014)

it'll probably be kinda fun, I always felt PS needed a Gears type of game in its library

but no multiplayer? seriously? that's the thing that made Gears so good in the first place


----------



## Max Thunder (May 27, 2014)

I think game developers underestimate the value of a good couch multiplayer game, I find that there's a serious lack of those in todays ages (excluding fighting, sports and racing games) in comparison to the PS2 gen, we still in the early stages of the new gen but I really do think that developers should take into consideration couch multiplaying a bit more in the near future...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, out of Story, Visuals and Gameplay, the Order 1886 devs admit to focusing on the first 2 & putting gameplay last.
> 
> AR1974
> 
> Man...



Jesus Christ. Anyone that says that fucking 1886 looks like a Gears of Wars clone is doing a disservice to the latter.

Literal Hollywood wannabes. WE CAN'T GET AROUND DOING GAMEPLAY, BUDURR.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2014)

Umm, I saw people complaining about this on GameFAQs as well.  Read the article closer.  They said the E3 demo is showcasing the story and graphics above gameplay, not that the devs are ignoring gameplay in the actual released product.

Will the game have awesome gameplay?  Maybe, maybe not, who the fuck knows.  All we know is that with the E3 demo specifically they're aiming more for graphics and story than gameplay which means pretty much nothing when it comes to what we can expect from the final product.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2014)

*Gameplay is something that... it's a game, we make games, we can't get around it.*

I love how he shrugs it off as "Oh yeah, Gameplay? Eh, I guess we have to do it." As if the Gameplay is hindering their awesome cinematic storyline.

They're not ignoring gameplay but they're treating it like it's the least important aspect of the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

And I'm reminded why I dont like Sony's first party games^

Japan studio cant even get their heads out their ass.

I hope Beck fixes them up


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Gameplay is something that... it's a game, we make games, we can't get around it.*
> 
> I love how he shrugs it off as "Oh yeah, Gameplay? Eh, I guess we have to do it." As if the Gameplay is hindering their awesome cinematic storyline.
> 
> They're not ignoring gameplay but they're treating it like it's the least important aspect of the game.



His words did really bother me. I just can't even....................


----------



## Gino (May 27, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, out of Story, Visuals and Gameplay, the Order 1886 devs admit to focusing on the first 2 & putting gameplay last.
> 
> AR1974
> 
> Man...



See it's shit like this that's making me say fuck gaming right now.....


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Gameplay is something that... it's a game, we make games, we can't get around it.*
> 
> I love how he shrugs it off as "Oh yeah, Gameplay? Eh, I guess we have to do it." As if the Gameplay is hindering their awesome cinematic storyline.
> 
> They're not ignoring gameplay but they're treating it like it's the least important aspect of the game.



Ah, I missed that quote in the article.  Yeah, that's bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

I bet gone home will have better gameplay than the order in its entirety

Since you know, gameplay is exploration in that game XD

Bet the order will just have you following along a narrative corridor style


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

But I will say this.

Ready at Dawn will be an EXCELLENT Virtual Reality Dev.

Gameplay is the last thing you worry about in VR.


----------



## Canute87 (May 27, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, out of Story, Visuals and Gameplay, the Order 1886 devs admit to focusing on the first 2 & putting gameplay last.
> 
> AR1974
> 
> Man...



Don't think it's that much of a facepalm.  I mean how much core gameplay elements are you really going to get out of that game that really wows you?

I mean we've had gears of war, and uncharted with their well executed third person action.  If the order devs can achieve that level gameplay with ease there really isn't much more they can really do.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

^they're not achieving that gameplay from what we can see^

Its pretty much just point move shoot.

Like Duck Hunt on the NES


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 27, 2014)

Sony needs to come up with an exclusive for PS4 that isn't Driveclub for the holiday season. E3 will be interesting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

I think the only other game coming out this year is deep down


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^they're not achieving that gameplay from what we can see^
> 
> Its pretty much just point move shoot.
> 
> Like Duck Hunt on the NES



Except we can't see anything since a ridiculous bare minimum of the game has been seen to this date.


----------



## Canute87 (May 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^they're not achieving that gameplay from what we can see^
> 
> Its pretty much just point move shoot.
> 
> Like Duck Hunt on the NES



It's a small small small portion of the game.

I mean you can't judge it based off that.  Didn't mario 3d land start out very underwheleming until more was revealed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2014)

3D world was pretty much the same from its first trailer throughout.  People just want to feel like they're some pop and scope to your game. But in 3D world you had a clear idea about the mechanics. The order doesnt seem to have much diversity or a lot going on period.

I'd  sooner be playing FEAR or even Wolfenstein .


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Gameplay is something that... it's a game, we make games, we can't get around it.*



That's legitimately hilarious.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2014)

I'd welcome a God of War reboot. :ho


----------



## Gino (May 28, 2014)

Hell naw.......


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Gameplay is something that... it's a game, we make games, we can't get around it.*



I can literally see them shrugging their shoulders to top it off with this statement alone


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2014)

Why not? We dont have an action tps hack n slash game on the ps4. And we wont be getting Bayonetta 2 soooo..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2014)

A Reboot would be a kick in the balls after the semi-open ending of 3. We need a sequel, not another prequel.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2014)

Who wouldnt dig a reboot that tackles norse mythology??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2014)

^Egyptian mythos 

Also it looks like Japan doesnt like iNfamous


----------



## Enclave (May 28, 2014)

Sony is going to be showing their E3 show in theatres.

here

Tickets are free and apparently if you go you get swag of some kind.  They must be pretty confident their show will be awesome if they're going to do this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 28, 2014)

^ That's cool

Sony's covering the costs for some indie devs as well to go to tE3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2014)

*Final Fantasy XV featured in “The PlayStation E3 Experience” Trailer*



There, its coming to E3.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2014)

Hahahahaha Final Fantasy XV?? 

It could be just a cosplay party with freebie giveaways 

No news, no trailers, no release dates. NO NOTHING!


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2014)

More like 

FFXV

Out tomorrow!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

cant wait for KH3 news too


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> cant wait for KH3 news too



I really don't think it will be there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

it BETTER BE


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> it BETTER BE



Please be Excited 

Apparently insiders have said it's not going to be there along with XV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

I usually take 'insiders' with a grain of salt. Including people like thuway who is a hack . why should i believe them when nomura usually just tells us if the games are not going to be at events beforehand?


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I usually take 'insiders' with a grain of salt. Including people like thuway who is a hack . why should i believe them when nomura usually just tells us if the games are not going to be at events beforehand?



Well we will see 

If not shown at E3, it will be at GDC and TGS.

Although expect alot of western Square-Enix stuff to be shown.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

tgs is just mobile games these days....sigh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I usually take 'insiders' with a grain of salt. Including people like thuway who is a hack . why should i believe them when nomura usually just tells us if the games are not going to be at events beforehand?



Right? Hell people still put too much stock on half of Kagari's shit as well. 

Yeah fuck Thuaway too.


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Oh I agree fuck Thuway. I put more trust in Shinobi(he said it won't appear) and he been pretty spot on from what I can see.

But we will find out on the 9th.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

shinobi has never been an insider


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> shinobi has never been an insider


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2014)

Who is that guy anyway, he was in a lot of older movies


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who is that guy anyway, he was in a lot of older movies



Wayne Knight



He's weirdness role was Microchip in Punisher Warzone IMO


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 1, 2014)

I remember that guy from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2014)

All these tears shall be delicious! Ummmm mmmmm!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who is that guy anyway, he was in a lot of older movies



Newman


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2014)

Shinobi had himself banned from gaf because he became a legit insider and he didnt want to leak shit.

But he posts stuff on twitter.

Thuway though.

Thuway's just a hack lmao


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2014)

Thuway has been wrong more than enough times to obviously just be guessing at things.  He's not an insider.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 2, 2014)

Uncharted 4's new directors: Neil Druckmann & Bruce Straley (Uncharted 2, TLOU leads)


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2014)

So its not going to be shit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2014)

Shhhh.

No games now, only movies.


----------



## Gino (Jun 3, 2014)

And just like that......fuck Sony.

Gameplay above everything else!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 3, 2014)

Gino said:


> And just like that......fuck Sony.
> 
> Gameplay above everything else!!!



It's a 3rd party dev, why blame Sony?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah..i'm not even seeing the correlation.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2014)

Enclave said:


> It's a 3rd party dev, why blame Sony?





Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah..i'm not even seeing the correlation.



I don't have to explain myself bitches!!!!!


/Irrational


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 4, 2014)

Trine 2 and Pixel Junk Shooter Ultimate, psn+ for ps4 isn't complete shit this month. Ps3 psn+ still shits on it.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2014)

It's gonna be years before any publisher lets Sony give their games away for free for PS4 without Sony going broke

There barely are any games as it is

I do hope they give me Strider soon tho


----------



## Enclave (Jun 4, 2014)

sworder said:


> It's gonna be years before any publisher lets Sony give their games away for free for PS4 without Sony going broke
> 
> There barely are any games as it is
> 
> I do hope they give me Strider soon tho



It'll be sooner than "years".  More along a single year.

The reason is simple.  After a few months the majority of the money a publisher is going to make will have been made already.  They can actually make more money by making it the free PS+ game for the month as they get a bit of money from Sony in exchange for that.

Additionally, if a sequel is coming out soon?  Publishers have been known to put the earlier game in the series up for PS+ a month or two before the new game is released to help drum up excitement.  It's advertisement to them, advertisement that also brings in some cash.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 4, 2014)

Uhhh...

[YOUTUBE]AauIfwEVf8w[/YOUTUBE]

Same folks made this 

[YOUTUBE]dgPuxe0Plf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shhhh.
> 
> No games now, only movies.



I wouldn't mind so much if their recent stories didn't amount to overambitious drivel



Gino said:


> I don't have to explain myself bitches!!!!!
> 
> 
> /Irrational



ur drunk go home gino


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 5, 2014)

Awww shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2014)

bum dada


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2014)

I already have a Vita. Gimme a price drop on the PS4.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2014)

That's actually a damn nifty bundle. Has anyone else done anything like this?

Anyway, while it is neat, I'm not too interested in the Quad. I got my eye on dat Vita though....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I already have a Vita. Gimme a price drop on the PS4.



I already have a PS4. Gimme a price drop on the Vita or at least a decent cut on the *insanely expensive* memory card price!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 8, 2014)

some dude on a local forum made a post saying he hopes e3 will clear up his confusion whether to buy ps4 or xbone. I tried to encourage him to buy xbone, thinking that if he still isn't sure which one is better, he'll be better off with xbone ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

Should have a PS4 this fall, hopefully in time for Destiny since my birthday is in September and I left hints to the fam and GF. 

Time to stop dragging my feet.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2014)

Am I the only that thinks the PlayStation conference this year wasn't all that great? The only things I liked from it was Uncharted 4. And a tad off-topic but I'm considering applying for the PlayStation Card, but before I do, does it cost anything? What's the deal? I'd appreciate it if anyone that has the card or knows anything about it to PM me.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 11, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Am I the only that thinks the PlayStation conference this year wasn't all that great? The only things I liked from it was Uncharted 4. And a tad off-topic but I'm considering applying for the PlayStation Card, but before I do, does it cost anything? What's the deal? I'd appreciate it if anyone that has the card or knows anything about it to PM me.



I rated it an 8.5/10 which is good but not amazing.

Only guys I think did amazing?  Nintendo.  They've just knocked E3 out of the park, 10/10.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 11, 2014)

I liked No Man's Sky, Batman Arkham Knight and Uncharted 4. Can't wait TLOU remastered too.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Will Sony's financial problems cause an hindrance in both the quantity and quality of exclusives in comparison to the Xbox One?

If we go by last year I much preferred the PS3's games especially the abundance of JRPGs but since there has been a lot of talk about Sony's losses in other areas of their brand, is there a reason to believe this year will be any different?

We know that game developers prefer to develop for both consoles because it provides them with a wider market and therefore higher income unless one of the platforms provides them with a substantial, financial reward.
The Xbox One has way more buying power so will we see more exclusives for Xbox this year?


----------



## sworder (Jun 12, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Will Sony's financial problems cause an hindrance in both the quantity and quality of exclusives in comparison to the Xbox One?
> 
> If we go by last year I much preferred the PS3's games especially the abundance of JRPGs but since there has been a lot of talk about Sony's losses in other areas of their brand, is there a reason to believe this year will be any different?
> 
> ...



It's really not about buying power most of the time, it's about being proactive and getting developers to cooperate with you

Just look at Nintendo getting Bayonetta, Microsoft getting Scalebound, and Sony getting Bloodborne. I'm pretty sure none of those cost them a fortune, they were just the ones interested in getting those developers working for them

Not even Microsoft can buy a big gaming franchise, all they can do is get DLC one month in advance which is lol


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Not just Scalebound though, they got insomaniac's Sunset Overdrive too and they were making exclusives for Sony last gen.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Not just Scalebound though, they got insomaniac's Sunset Overdrive too and they were making exclusives for Sony last gen.



And they are still working with Sony or did you miss the fact that Insomniac is working on a Remake of the first Ratchet and Clank to tie in to the movie.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2014)

It sure is a good thing I'm going multi-console this gen and grew out of console war shit. 

Otherwise, I too might fall for Max Thunder's obvious baiting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 12, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> And they are still working with Sony or did you miss the fact that Insomniac is working on a Remake of the first Ratchet and Clank to tie in to the movie.



Source.

Because that's awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Source.
> 
> Because that's awesome.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Forgot about Ratchet and Clank in all honesty.

Hope to see some new exclusive IPs soon though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 12, 2014)

Sonys financial issues will not affect the PS4 specifically because the Sony Computer Entertainment is doing fantastically on its own.  The money they pump into it comes back and in greater quantities.  It's a safe investment for Sony and helps them to handle the other divisions that are causing the financial issues.

Also, you just said you hope to see some new exclusive IPs soon?  Bloodborne?


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Well yeah, other than Bloodborne.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 12, 2014)

Where's rime sony


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sony sucks and xbox one is a better console.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2014)

Both consoles suck ass right now Wii-U is the best console not even joking.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Sony sucks and xbox one is a better console.





Gino said:


> Both consoles suck ass right now Wii-U is the best console not even joking.



Your both drunk, Go home.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> And they are still working with Sony or did you miss the fact that Insomniac is working on a *Remake of the first Ratchet and Clank to tie in to the movie.*


What movie??


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Your both drunk, Go home.




I don't drink.


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes you do


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Will Sony's financial problems cause an hindrance in both the quantity and quality of exclusives in comparison to the Xbox One?
> 
> If we go by last year I much preferred the PS3's games especially the abundance of JRPGs but since there has been a lot of talk about Sony's losses in other areas of their brand, is there a reason to believe this year will be any different?
> 
> ...



Most of Sony's problems aren't with the Playstation Brand, not claiming to know anything about how things work, but I imagine each branch has its own budget they work with.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What movie??



This one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iih9UCBzxmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2014)

Xbone is the best console. It has kinect.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 13, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> This one:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iih9UCBzxmM[/YOUTUBE]


oh my!!!




TerminaTHOR said:


> Xbone is the best console. It has kinect.



XB1 sucks.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I saw Unity and then realized my PC runs AC4 like ass. 

I can no longer rely on it and can't afford a new one, I must buy a PS4 now. 

However there's not a single game I'm excited for on the list of what's currently out right now. 

I'm buying it now don't try to talk me out of it! 

Now I've never played Infamous (although I did enjoy Prototype) and was never particularly hyped for Watch Dogs BUT I've been a massive AC fan since the beginning of the series. 

I need something to hold me over well until Unity comes out... or at least until Last of Us Remastered comes out.  

No I can't buy both, I'll be pre-ordering that AC the day I buy the PS4.  

Both games have things I like and dislike, I like the excess of things to do in Watch Dogs but hate how like the AC games most of the side missions are considered repetitive by most players or that there's a shit ton of instant fail crap, basically the worst shit to plague the AC series is in Watch Dogs. 

I like the combat and flashiness of Infamous but I don't like how I've heard you can beat it in a couple of days, some people also said the combat was rather simplistic and that the powers get old quickly. 

Anyways I have to choose one, which one should it be?


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch Dogs is way better than Infamous IMO, easy decision

I'm pretty sure there aren't any instant fail missions in Watch Dogs. If you kill a guy that you need to capture alive then you fail obviously, but that's about it. I can't really remember failing anything

I would also say there is plenty of variety in the side missions. Just mix them up while playing the game instead of trying to beat all the same ones at once and you won't get burned out on them


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2014)

sworder said:


> Watch Dogs is way better than Infamous IMO, easy decision
> 
> I'm pretty sure there aren't any instant fail missions in Watch Dogs. If you kill a guy that you need to capture alive then you fail obviously, but that's about it. I can't really remember failing anything
> 
> I would also say there is plenty of variety in the side missions. Just mix them up while playing the game instead of trying to beat all the same ones at once and you won't get burned out on them



There are a few instant fail stealth missions but its pritty easy to deal with 

Also while both are good games I'm haveing more fun with Watch_Dogs then I ever had with Second Son.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2014)

sworder said:


> Watch Dogs is way better than Infamous IMO, easy decision
> 
> I'm pretty sure there aren't any instant fail missions in Watch Dogs. If you kill a guy that you need to capture alive then you fail obviously, but that's about it. I can't really remember failing anything
> 
> I would also say there is plenty of variety in the side missions. Just mix them up while playing the game instead of trying to beat all the same ones at once and you won't get burned out on them





Kael Hyun said:


> There are a few instant fail stealth missions but its pritty easy to deal with
> 
> Also while both are good games I'm haveing more fun with Watch_Dogs then I ever had with Second Son.



Two points for Watch Dogs then. 

@Kael 

I was really worried about the combat in Infamous, my little brother has some of the games and it looks rather dull sometimes when he's just shooting people with those little electric balls or whatever. Idk it doesn't seem as free as say Prototype where you could unleash whatever power you want 99% of the time especially cause you have to recharge. Then on top of that it just seemed really simple. 

I was already leaning toward WD too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2014)

second son is bascaily just graphixxxxxxx. the previous games were just average. Now that isn't to say watch dogs is a great game. it is also very mediocre compared to many other open world games..but it has more things to do..........

Personally i'd skip both of em and wait till GTA5 gets ported


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch Dogs > GTA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2014)

having played both of them. Just no  watch dogs is nothing compared to GTA5. THere's only so many times you can do the same tailing mission before it gets boring fellas.

And i get bored of looking at city forever 

causing mayhem and running from the cops in the mountains is much more satisfying imo than scripted gimmicks like hacking


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> having played both of them. Just no  watch dogs is nothing compared to GTA5. THere's only so many times you can do the same tailing mission before it gets boring fellas.
> 
> And i get bored of looking at city forever
> 
> causing mayhem and running from the cops in the mountains is much more satisfying imo than scripted gimmicks like hacking



Watch Dogs has more activity's then GTA V... It also allows you to listen to music even when your not in a Car


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't consider that a feature that even matters


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> causing mayhem and running from the cops in the mountains is much more satisfying imo than scripted gimmicks like hacking



Just no

Escaping the cops in GTA V is dull and boring, escaping them in Watch Dogs is exhilarating

The hacking isn't scripted either. You're using the word wrong

There's more innovation in Watch Dogs than in GTA


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2014)

Innovation? In a template that heavily cribs directly from GTA to begin with? L.O.L. 

Funny jokes you guys, funny jokes 

I'll leave you to your stand up comedy


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> second son is bascaily just graphixxxxxxx. the previous games were just average. Now that isn't to say watch dogs is a great game. it is also very mediocre compared to many other open world games..but it has more things to do..........
> 
> Personally i'd skip both of em and wait till GTA5 gets ported



I don't play GTA, I don't like the plot or setting. 

I don't mind playing evil or amoral characters but not if they're just something I'd see in my everyday life in Florida, I'm sick of seeing people like that, I can't stand them. 

ANYYYYYYWAYYYYS. 

I'm not going into Watch Dogs with high expectations, in fact they're down low on the floor I was _never_ even remotely interested in it but it and SS are the only two games out that seem worth a try.  

I'm actually expecting it to be severely underwhelming, like when my spirits were crushed after playing AC3 and AC4 but hey it's not like there's anything else to play. 

Just like when I bought the PS3, I'm buying this for Unity which at least looks like it's changing the way AC works in ways I've been dreaming about for ages. Unfortunately that's not out till October 28.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

I've yet to play Watch_Dogs and yet I'm pretty confident in saying its not better than GTA V... off of impressions alone.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I've yet to play Watch_Dogs and yet I'm pretty confident in saying its not better than GTA V... off of impressions alone.



Based on their track record it looks like they never make a perfectly good first game, certainly their first game is always interesting but also always ends up with a ton of unrealized potential. 

Being cross-gen doesn't help it either, it seems to fall prey to the problems of AC in the reviews and opinions I've seen thus far. I don't think it bodes well for the PS3/360 AC that's coming out this year either.  

If Watch Dogs becomes a series then I'm sure the second game will actually be great, if Ubisoft is good at anything it's getting player feedback and using it properly to create a better game.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2014)

Watch dogs is a good game.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a lot of fun with inFamous: Second Son.  It's most definitely not just all about it's graphics.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I had a lot of fun with inFamous: Second Son.  It's most definitely not just all about it's graphics.



Maybe not but I need something deep and complex enough to hold my interest till at the very least Last of Us Remastered which again is something to tide me over longer till Unity comes out. I heard it was great and I gave away my PS3 early in the gen during one of the long ass game droughts. So I want to play Last of Us but I'm not excited for it, merely intrigued.  

Not cause it's bad, simply because I don't care to watch trailers for it, the only reason I keep up with AC is because I've been with it since it's beginning and have stuck with it through good and terrible lol.


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2014)

It's kind of sad that the series is just now implementing a stealth function but better late than never


tfw you're actually impressed that the main guy can crouch without being perched on something


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont really get why people are so impressed with second son's graphics. Killzone Sf was way better.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont really get why people are so impressed with second son's graphics. Killzone Sf was way better.



Both are very pretty games, to be fair.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2014)

? said:


> It's kind of sad that the series is just now implementing a stealth function but better late than never
> 
> 
> tfw you're actually impressed that the main guy can crouch without being perched on something



Not really, the stealth was perfectly functional in the first few games and it was a different take on stealth. 

I actually got annoyed at first with people complaining in the early games, stealth was fine and it was supposed to be different than traditional stealth. 

Now however.... after AC3 and 4 I was begging form the to drop that shit, they're clearly incapable of keep it on a sensible level.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2014)

Did anyone else here get the *Destiny: First Look Alpha* Redeem download notification? 

I figured I give it shot and see what it's all about. Hmmmh...6.7GB in size. Not bad for a very early demo

Looks like I only have a couple of hours left to play it until the promotion ends. 





> We will begin delivering codes @12 Noon PST on Thursday, June 12th. The First Look Alpha will run until 11:59 PM PST, Sunday, June 15th


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm glad that they're bringing Grim Fandango to the PS4. I'll get to relive some childhood memories.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that Yu Suzuki?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 24, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is that Yu Suzuki?



Yeah that's him with Shu.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2014)

I wondered who contributed the least amount of money at that table.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wondered who contributed the least amount of money at that table.


Everyone??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

is sony turning arrogant? ive heard that around


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2014)

So my PS4 finally got here, and I picked up some launch title shovelware to test it out, since it was a refurb from Sony.  

That's a pretty mystical opening screen.

Killzone and Bound By Flame are definitely going back before the 7 days are up at Gamestop, but Shadow Fall looks pretty, at least.  Can't say the same for bound by flame, but.... I got nothin'.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2014)

Wonder if DS4 can work with KH HD Remix.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> So my PS4 finally got here, and I picked up some launch title shovelware to test it out, since it was a refurb from Sony.
> 
> That's a pretty mystical opening screen.
> 
> Killzone and Bound By Flame are definitely going back before the 7 days are up at Gamestop, but Shadow Fall looks pretty, at least.  Can't say the same for bound by flame, but.... I got nothin'.



Bound by Flame is one of those games that shows that the dev has potential and needs a couple more games under their belt before they have their breakout hit.  You can see the game it wants to be but it's just inherently flawed in it's controls, AI and mechanics.  Something that they hopefully will continue to improve on as they gain more experience under their belt.

I heard their previous games were even more unpolished and that they seem to be improving on each new release.



Asa-Kun said:


> Wonder if DS4 can work with KH HD Remix.



Last time I tried it the analogue sticks were very jerky and unresponsive.  I intend on trying again with this new update, I've heard that compatibility is improved along with being able to use the controller wirelessly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Sony: Huge amount of PS4 owners never played TLOU; "almost unfair not to release it"*

?The Last of Us is considered one of the most significant titles of the last console generation, winning countless awards. It would be almost unfair for all our new fans to never play a game like this,? SCEE product manager Josh Walker told MCV this week. ?We?ve looked at PSN data and can see a huge proportion of PS4 players haven?t experienced The Last of Us yet. 

?This is quite indicative of the shift in the market and the many players who have migrated from competitive platforms that we?re glad to welcome to PlayStation.?



Unfair ah? the spinning... Man :toliet


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2014)

Why do they need to justify putting the game on the PS4?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Why do they need to justify putting the game on the PS4?



Game is a year old? 

unfair for previous PS3 owners who owns the game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

What they are saying isn't wrong though. According to the statistics, there is a large marketbase that would buy the game because it was their first time playing it. 

And for me personally, i held off on buying TLOU specifically because of this as well. Same with GTA5. Its a completely upgraded and better version, i'm not going to complain that it comes out for PS4 with all the DLC. Its just a GOTY edition.

I don't think its in any way spinning to say such a thing. Its simply a matter of fact that they would make money on those people, is that not something that is factored into the decision to release a game? The buyers?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2014)

It's too bad Warframe is F2P because it's pretty fun.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2014)

Wtf did i just played?? Watch_Dogs is effin boring 

I dunno where people are getting the WD is better than GtaV. Are they serious?? It looks like a ps3 game. GtaV has better graphics, hell even my Witcher 2 on my crappy laptop on medium settings looked better than WD. What a huge disappointment. 

Sidequests are also redundant i got tired after completing a couple of side missions where youre supposed to drive a car to a delivery point while evading police. 

I have yet to explore the city and only done atleast 6 campaign missions and thats it. Also theres this delay when driving a car where you cant hack that barricade to pop out or an explosive tile or whatever you call it. Sigh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2014)

considering how supposedly 'next gen' watch dogs was supposed to be when it was first revealed, it makes me laugh that GTA5 on ps3 actually looks better than the WD PS4 port  and GTA5 PS4 will simply make watch dogs not want to exist. Ubisoft what the heck were you thinking bro


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2014)

You wont feel some sense of accomplishment with unlocking those red towers in the map, imo it feels retarded and forced lol. The skill tree is laughable also, there are tons of guns too but you cant even get to kill a lot of people(enemies)in this game. It feels....lifeless. You only hack people's phones for atm passwords wtf? Can ubisoft come up with something better? 

And its another revenge story  

Ubisoft shouldve made this a futuristic Assassin's Creed with minimal hacking, but instead include hi-tech gadgets, weaponry and approach. Watch dogs is currently my shittiest game of 2014. This is Bioshock Infinite feels all over again. My goodness.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2014)

Watch dogs should have just been ass creeds. Farcry was enough as  "Not assassin creeds x Skyrim*


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2014)

I know Ubisoft wants to try something new, but WD is just a failed experiment. /sad

If a new game that involves hacking as its main approach, then R* should definitely try making one and show Ubisoft whats up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 5, 2014)

You don't get it guys, Watch Dogs is a hacking game so you have to hack it to make the graphics actually look good.

PC version only, of course :3

But yeah, WD would benefit much more if it took more queues from GTA as a sandbox game. It's too fucking narrow minded when it comes to objectives to be really entertaining, it's either brainless action or barebones hacking. Give us more shit to do, the hacking could be used for SO much stuff instead of just a complement to action and voyeurism.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2014)

I regret my purchase of WD i shouldve bought Tomb Raider instead


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony: Huge amount of PS4 owners never played TLOU; "almost unfair not to release it"*
> 
> ?The Last of Us is considered one of the most significant titles of the last console generation, winning countless awards. It would be almost unfair for all our new fans to never play a game like this,? SCEE product manager Josh Walker told MCV this week. ?We?ve looked at PSN data and can see a huge proportion of PS4 players haven?t experienced The Last of Us yet.
> 
> ...



I'm one of those customers who never played it on the PS3 and I'll probably won't play it on the PS4 either


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2014)

Says the guy who buys every Pokemon installment.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 8, 2014)

Driveclub has at least 1 track in Canada:



Looks like British Columbia to me based on the mountains and tree types.  Could be the border of Alberta as well, but seems to be more likely BC.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoshida says Uncharted games are a good canidate for a remaster, but We don't want to flood the market with remade games either.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 9, 2014)

I saw a lot of talk about PS4 controller thumbsticks splitting but thought I was immune 

Really don't play mine very frequently either 

Meh, I guess this gives me an excuse to buy one of the colored controllers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 9, 2014)

Then don't do it  uncharted 1 through 3 should stay on PS3


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 10, 2014)

I am talking about installing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Waiting for that "game" that makes me buy this console.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 24, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Waiting for that "game" that makes me buy this console.


You have wii u, so apparently no games makes you buy consoles all the same. So just buy PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2014)

uuugh said:


> You have wii u, so apparently no games makes you buy consoles all the same. So just buy PS4.



No games? 

I love horror games. ZombiU made me buy a WiiU at Launch and then I got MH3U a couple of months after.  No idea what are you trying to say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2014)

Not surprised uuugh is talking out of his/her ass again. I'll probably wait next year when the PS4's software eventually grows more exciting. 

Cheer's to it's success, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2014)

What are you guys playing right now on the PS4?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 25, 2014)

Strider for me.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 25, 2014)

Destiny Beta, Trine 2, Awesomenauts, and WarThunder


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 28, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2014)

There's the PlayStation 4 for Imagine


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys playing right now on the PS4?



NetFlix and Crunchy Roll 

The occasional NBA 2K14 and Need For Speed. Recently, Destiny Alpha and Beta releases. 


Still waiting for the game that makes getting a PS4 worth it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys playing right now on the PS4?



AssCreed 4

I'm currently trying to find the last fucking Mayan keystone.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 29, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> AssCreed 4
> 
> I'm currently trying to find the last fucking Mayan keystone.



How far have you gotten in the story because one of them comes from an island that you get to via story missions.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

I watch my chinese cartoons on Hulu with my PS4.

I played the Destiny beta for a bit.

Might pick up The Last of Us later on this week.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> How far have you gotten in the story because one of them comes from an island that you get to via story missions.



Well, that explains everything.

I just killed Hornigold.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 29, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Well, that explains everything.
> 
> I just killed Hornigold.



Yeah just keep playing the story and getting the view points and checking the map it should show up. Not gonna say what island because IIRC it's a spoiler.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, I found it. Thanks!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2014)

So, PlayStation Now beta is open to everyone, but you have to pay money to rent the games? Why is it called Beta?

I mean, we're paying to be beta testers which makes no sense. It's like going to work and paying my employer for all the hard work I put in.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 1, 2014)

One of the things they're testing is how much customers are willing to pay for this service.

Personally, I find no appeal in the individual renting model and prices at this point. I'm better off buying physical copies for the PS3.

But apparently, they plan to implement a subscription option, so let's wait and see.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2014)

I remember back in the days when I had money I was excited to buy a console because I knew there was shit to play fast forward today not so much........


----------



## Enclave (Aug 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> I remember back in the days when I had money I was excited to buy a console because I knew there was shit to play fast forward today not so much........



There's plenty to play on all 3 of the consoles and for 2 of them it's not even 1 year in.  Stop bitching, this happens with pretty much every console launch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2014)

But where are the video games?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2014)

PC stole them


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2014)

Dope
Link removed


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd rather do a subscription model based on how good the games are that they will offer.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure if I said it here but PlayStationNow should be like OnLive.

Only reason OnLive is a joke is because Steam is dominating (and some of the games it offers) but overall it's a decent system.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2014)

Convince me why I shouldn't get Playstation TV (which is due out Oct 14th in North America) instead of a Vita.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2014)

>still no Media Player or Custom Soundtracks on the PS4

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 13, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Convince me why I shouldn't get Playstation TV (which is due out Oct 14th in North America) instead of a Vita.



Umm, not all Vita games are supported on the Vita TV?  Also portability of the handheld is handy?

I'm having a tough time convincing you though since I own a Vita and have the Playstation TV on pre-order.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a PlayStation TV (or a Vita TV, rather) and it offers a tons of playable games on it.

However I rather have a real Vita as well with me, which I am going to get soon. (Maybe after a PS4/Xbox One later this year).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >*still no Media Player* or Custom Soundtracks on the PS4
> 
> What a fucking joke.


Even custom made device of €100-200(like a Rasberry Pi or a quality Android OS tabletcomputer/smartphone from China/Hong Kong) will have a media player already installed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Umm, not all Vita games are supported on the Vita TV?  Also portability of the handheld is handy?
> 
> I'm having a tough time convincing you though since I own a Vita and have the Playstation TV on pre-order.



The portability isn't a real issue with me. I've owned nearly every single incarnation of Nintendo's handhelds from the original Gameboy up to the 3DS and I've rarely ventured out with them. I also own a PSP, but when I'm out, the only portable device I have with me is my smartphone. I don't even travel with my tablet. 


But there is one thing that will probably keep me from getting Playstation TV and  it's the same thing that continually keeps me from buying a Vita: Their expense proprietary memory card. I took a look at the file sizes of some of the Vita games and they typically exceed the internal storage memory of the system.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're just looking for your weaboo ports, it's a tough call.

There are going to be Vita exclusives, obviously, but there still are some that are just... well, ports of of PS3 games.  Games that require the touch screen and gyroscope do not work with it, however.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of the Vita ports are the definite versions. Like Persona 4 or Muramasa: The Demon Blade.

If I could just burn copious amounts of money, I'd buy a Vita for those 2 games. And Gravity Rush.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

This is true; hell, in a lot of ways I prefer Dragon's Crown on the Vita because of the touch screen functions. 

I'm really hoping we get more Atlus remakes in the vein of the Golden.  Can you imagine a big SMT collection that got the same treatment?  Nocturne, DDS, other persona games?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2014)

I've mentioned this many time before, but when it comes to video games, I have money burning holes in my pocket. You don't have to do much to impress me and take mnoey out of my wallet. 

Just this year I've purchased:


Bravely Default (3DS)
Conception II (3DS): haven't even taken the wrapping off the package. And this was a pre-order
Mario Kart 8 WiiU bundle: my 2nd WiiU Console!!!
 An assortment Random e-purchases from Nintendo E-shop and PS Store

Games that I've pre-ordered for the remainder of the Year:

_September_
Destiny: (PS4)
Hyrule Warriors (WiiU)
Persona 4 Ultimax (PS3)

_October_
Drive Club (PS4): Okay it's the free PS+ version, but I'll upgrade if I find it enjoyable
Bayonetta II (WiiU)

_November_
Pokemon Alpha/Omega (3DS)
Persona Q (3DS)

And yet.....the Vita can't convince me it's worth the purchase. I was so close to buying one when Persona 4 Golden initially came out (even though I had just finished the original PS2 game a few months earlier for the first time) but decided against it after seeing the price of the proprietary memory card. 

In order to get me interested either lower the cost of the console or the memory cards. Take your pick


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

>2nd WiiU console
>won't buy proprietary memory cards

I think you just have a problem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >2nd WiiU console
> >won't buy proprietary memory cards
> 
> I think you just have a problem.



Nice job trying to blame the consumer but it just proves how Vita F*cked up so much that they can't even get a person who willingly throws away money to buy it. 

Give me a game worth getting the console and a fair price on memory. PS+ is a big reason why I enjoyed the PS3 so much and wanted to get the Vita. Hard to pass up free games, but the Vita just doesn't want you to take full advantage of it.

And the WiiU isn't the only console I have more than one of. I also have a 2nd PS3 (one for my bedroom and one for the Living Room)


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nice job trying to blame the consumer but it just proves how Vita F*cked up so much that they can't even get a person who willingly throws away money to buy it.
> 
> Give me a game worth getting the console and a fair price on memory. PS+ is a big reason why I enjoyed the PS3 so much and wanted to get the Vita. Hard to pass up free games, but the Vita just doesn't want you to take full advantage of it.
> 
> And the WiiU isn't the only console I have more than one of. I also have a 2nd PS3 (one for my bedroom and one for the Living Room)



No, he's right, you're the one with the problem. If you can't stay up and play your games in one room or pick up the console up and move it somewhere else to play then you're the one with the problem.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nice job trying to blame the consumer but it just proves how Vita F*cked up so much that they can't even get a person who willingly throws away money to buy it.
> 
> Give me a game worth getting the console and a fair price on memory. PS+ is a big reason why I enjoyed the PS3 so much and wanted to get the Vita. Hard to pass up free games, but the Vita just doesn't want you to take full advantage of it.
> 
> And the WiiU isn't the only console I have more than one of. I also have a 2nd PS3 (one for my bedroom and one for the Living Room)



But they can get me, who has no such abundance of funds, to get one, so I'm not sure what that says.  The Vita was marketed in the West as a AAA handheld machine; that was a mistake because nobody _anywhere_ wanted that, and that failed.  It's finally coming into its own niche of JRPG and niche Japanese games (as well as some of the definitive ports like the Golden and Muramasa), but that's all its ever going to be for the foreseeable future. If that's not what you want in a handheld, then unfortunately the system isn't for you, and that's probably all there is to it.

I spend a lot of time away from home and it's useful for me; I've got a nice library of Vita games as well as a good helping of PS1 and PSP titles on there, so much so that it's like its own portable console.  I'm sure I could emulate on my phone but I hate playing things on phones or tablets, and the Vita bridges the gap nicely with things like Netflix and Hulu alongside a regular portable gaming machine.

I mean, shit, buy whatever you feel the need to buy; if I could, I've have all kinds of consoles in all of my rooms, because why not?  But I don't, and I still get a lot of use out of the Vita.  It totally sounds like I'm working for Sony, but I was pretty upset with my Vita purchase for a long time (Just like I was with the PSP), but I now use it quite a bit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> No, he's right, you're the one with the problem. If you can't stay up and play your games in one room or pick up the console up and move it somewhere else to play then you're the one with the problem.



That's frankly idiotic. You're assuming I live alone rather than living with others. There's a reason why I have 4 rooms with satellite boxes and additional two rooms with cable, and yes, I pay for all of them myself. Guess, what, my other guess room has all of my older systems plugged in (game cube, N64, Dream cast), etc...

I'm sorry that I don't entertain all of my guests in my bedroom. Nor do I feel like moving my systems from one room to the next *every single day* so someone else in the home can play it


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> That's frankly idiotic. You're assuming I live alone rather than living with others. There's a reason why I have 4 rooms with satellite boxes and additional two rooms with cable, and yes, I pay for all of them myself. Guess, what, my other guess room has all of my older systems plugged in (game cube, N64, Dream cast), etc...
> 
> I'm sorry that I don't entertain all of my guests in my bedroom. Nor do I feel like moving my systems from one room to the next *every single day* so someone else in the home can play it



Idiotic? At least I'm not wasting good money on a console I already Own when I could be getting games that interest me. So yes, You're the one with the problem, spending money when you don't need to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Idiotic? At least I'm not wasting good money on a console I already Own when *I could be getting games that interest me*. So yes, You're the one with the problem, spending money when you don't need to.



And what's stopping you from getting said games? Certainly hasn't stopped me. There are producers and consumers. I'm sorry but the the people who make a product shouldn't be dictating what you should or shouldn't' buy and if you don't bow down to the manufacturer then it's automatically the consumers fault. 

Yes, some people actually have more than one cable/satellite box in a house, dare I say even more than one television.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> I've mentioned this many time before, but when it comes to video games, I have money burning holes in my pocket. You don't have to do much to impress me and take mnoey out of my wallet.
> 
> Just this year I've purchased:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree.. I am on the same boat.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Idiotic? At least I'm not wasting good money on a console I already Own when I could be getting games that interest me. So yes, You're the one with the problem, spending money when you don't need to.



I don't know Kira's income but I don't see why buying a second console can stop Kira from buying games as well if Kira can afford both.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 16, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> I don't know Kira's income but I don't see why buying a second console can stop Kira from buying games as well if Kira can afford both.



 It's simple Economics: A console costs a hefty penny yet getting a game is a fraction of that. By buying the same console twice your spending money that could be going getting more games. The only reason I could understand buying a second console is if the first one broke and you can't get it repaired.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2014)

Sony already confirmed the vita to be a home for only f2p and the ps3/4 streaming thing..


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> It's simple Economics: A console costs a hefty penny yet getting a game is a fraction of that. By buying the same console twice your spending money that could be going getting more games. The only reason I could understand buying a second console is if the first one broke and you can't get it repaired.



No I get that but it can go back to my point if they can afford both it shouldn't be a problem. 

You would only be right if the person needs to budget otherwise if they have the money to burn and give away then I don't see the problem.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Sony already confirmed the vita to be a home for only f2p and the ps3/4 streaming thing..



Except that there are still games coming out for it?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 17, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> No I get that but it can go back to my point if they can afford both it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> You would only be right if the person needs to budget otherwise if they have the money to burn and give away then I don't see the problem.



If You have money to burn why wouldn't you buy a new console? Experience new things/Support a good idea that needs said support. That's part of the reason I bought a Vita... That I knew my money was going to waste when I had PS+ but wasn't getting all of the games I could out of the deal. Thus now I'm getting more bang for my buck.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Yoshida spitballin' about games 'n' shit. Talks about Games,DriveClub,Tombraider Megaton, Secrets of Sony he is and isnt privy too and him being mystified with the PS4's early performance ( reminds me of how frontloaded the 3DS was) 



> It's been a fantastic year for Sony and the PlayStation 4, with a whopping 10m consoles sold. But there have been bumps along the road.
> 
> The Last Guardian remains missing in action years after it was announced. It's been in development for so long it's becoming a bit of a running joke.
> 
> ...



Ahh Yoshida Kun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Except that there are still games coming out for it?



I dunno... Haven't been checking on the vita tbh.. Gave up on it.. There's just one game that the LittleBigPlanet guys worked on that I want to play, and that's about it..


----------



## Simon (Aug 22, 2014)

Yoshida has great taste in games, but I don't know about that Freedom Wars game he's been pushing so hard lately.



Khris said:


> I dunno... Haven't been checking on the vita tbh.. Gave up on it.. There's just one game that the LittleBigPlanet guys worked on that I want to play, and that's about it..


Tearaway? It wasn't that great, didn't run well either. Had some really cool ideas though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor Vita..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> I dunno... Haven't been checking on the vita tbh.. Gave up on it.. There's just one game that the LittleBigPlanet guys worked on that I want to play, and that's about it..



And now that game is coming to the PS4.

[YOUTUBE]nMP_P45F8Ho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Its also on PS3.

Freedom Wars isnt too good. Its getting lot of flack in Japan


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2014)

Freedom wars should never have been on mobile i hope Sony realizes they have to actually push japanese software in japan or it wont sell. get Namco to put zestria on PS4, it should be obvious.

Its not just about "why should i appeal to japanese when their marketshare is so low on consoles". its about getting that breadth of software that people want..people arent going to buy a console just for western stuff


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a game made by the God eater dev's.

Of course its gonna be on the Vita. Doesnt change the fact the thing is a fun game hidden by animation problems, gltiches and a whole myriad of shit

Sony tried before the JP launch.

Didnt work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2014)

it matters if its on vita personally, just cause i'd rather not buy one. Japanese content on PS4 is really what i'm looking for, which i'm hoping the September 1st conference and TGS gives us. Of course i'm keeping my expectations very low


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2014)

Im just hoping that on the first there are some actual ps4 games for japan....of course im keeping my expectations low because this is obviously mobile land we're talking about now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 22, 2014)

I just want a FFXV release date....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2014)

^ .......:/


----------



## Simon (Aug 23, 2014)

Handhelds are the most popular choice of platform in Japan and Freedom Wars is one of the most successful first-party Vita titles within Japan.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Handhelds are the most popular choice of platform in Japan and Freedom Wars is one of the most successful first-party Vita titles within Japan.


Say what?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 23, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *Its also on PS3.*
> 
> Freedom Wars isnt too good. Its getting lot of flack in Japan



Tearaway... no it's not.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 23, 2014)

^ He probably meant LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2014)

I did.

Also Im not gonna get a PS4 till they change the case. It's too small and the exhaust is on the back. Makes it very hot and loud.  (also the side is ugly so I cant stand it on its side lol)


----------



## sworder (Aug 25, 2014)

it's neither hot nor loud. in fact, the only sound it makes lasts 3 seconds while it turns on. then it's completely silent. i literally put my ear 1 inch from the ps4 and cannot hear a thing

not that i care if you buy one, but seriously, you could at least not lie


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 25, 2014)

Went on fuck it mode and pre-ordered the White PS4.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

my fuck it mode really does a number on my wallet too 

and I don't even carry a wallet


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

sworder said:


> it's neither hot nor loud. in fact, the only sound it makes lasts 3 seconds while it turns on. then it's completely silent. i literally put my ear 1 inch from the ps4 and cannot hear a thing
> 
> not that i care if you buy one, but seriously, you could at least not lie




He's a known liar


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2014)

What are you doing on GAF Inuhanyou?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2014)

sworder said:


> it's neither hot nor loud. in fact, the only sound it makes lasts 3 seconds while it turns on. then it's completely silent. i literally put my ear 1 inch from the ps4 and cannot hear a thing
> 
> not that i care if you buy one, but seriously, you could at least not lie



This.

I have had many consoles through the years and the PS4 is the first I could actually have left on and actually still sleep when it is in my room. The guy basically brings out every little anti PS4/Xbox one quote and makes them 10 times bigger.  Can't just be happy with his nintendo and have a live and let live scenario.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

PS4 is quiet as fuck.

Hush you goober.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> PS4 is quiet as fuck.
> 
> Hush you goober.



Pretty loud on the light bill.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2014)

The only time you'll hear a sound is when you turn it on other than that is pretty dead silent.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2014)

The PS3 isn't even that loud either, the first Slim.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2014)

Persona 5 is coming to PS4 and SE announced Dragon Quest Heroes for PS4.

Both coming in 2015.


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

PS4 FW 2.0 themes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2014)

New Y's and Fairy Fencer also for PS4, along with DOA, God eater burst ;-;....so many ps4 games man, my backlog is like 50 games already on ps4 alone, i havent even finished my ps3 and 360 collection yet let alone my wii u list


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2014)

50games!??? How?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2014)

My current list 


DOOM
Beyond Two Souls
Persona 5
Ys's PS4
Dragon Quest Heroes
Fairy Fencer Advent Dark Force
Disgaea 5
Nano Assault Neo X
Dead Or Alive 5 Last Round
Journey
Hellblade
Silent Hills
Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition
Final Fantasy Type 0 HD
Dead Island 2
Teraway Unfolded
Homefront The Revolution
Grand Theft Auto 5 
Trials Fusion
Dying Light
BloodBorne
Batman Arkham Knight
No Man's Sky
Dead Island 2
Killzone Shadow Fall
Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare
Ratchet and Clank PS4
Last Of Us Remastered
Lords Of The Fallen
Alien Isolation
The Girl and the robot
Battlefield Hardline
The Witcher 3
Wolfenstein New Order
The Order 1886
Grand turismo 7
Kingdom Hearts 3
Assasin's Creed Unity
Tomb Raider Definitive Edition
Rise Of The Tomb Raider
Assault Android Cactus
Cyberpunk 2077
The Evil Within
Final Fantasy 15
Mad Max
Mighty No.9
Mirror's Edge
Shantae
Uncharted 4 
Watch Dogs
Rime
The Last Guardian
Far Cry 4
Project Cars
Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Warriors Orochi 3
Mortal Kombat X
Driveclub
Infamous Second Son/Infamous First Light
Diablo 3 Ultimate Evil Edition
Ultra Street Fighter 4
Injustice Gods Among Us
Tekken 7
Hellraid
Guilty Gear Xrd
Alienation
Resident Evil REmake Remastered
Resident Evil Revelations 2
Killing Floor


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

Games that aren't out yet count just as much, I see.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah conference was boring as all fuck outside of P5 so theres that i guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

What? You mean you didn't like Harada Peeper VR?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope   

Sexy sig btw


----------



## Enclave (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, I expected a bunch of new Sony exclusives.  I don't know why so many Xbox fanboys on GameFAQs didn't think that was going to happen at TGS of all places.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonder if it'll get a US release 

Thanks


----------



## Reyes (Sep 1, 2014)

Also sales update: Both Knack and Last of Us have sold 1m+ at retail.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqbT58eBIL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> My current list
> Warriors Orochi 3



I'll assume you mean Ultimate? I was given a review copy. (and I played the JP version cause of a friend too). 

The game is pretty dope..I've been playing it for a while. 

It's a good list too but it's funny how most of those games are multiplat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2014)

Well yeah . Because of the nature of the PS4, it's basically the 360 of the current gen. Its going to be inferior to PC by default, but if your a console only gamer, PS4 is the best place to experience third party games. It works that Sony's studios need time to get their games out, because i have many third party games to play anyway.

To begin with, we're talking exclusives, that's why i have a wii u


----------



## Santí (Sep 1, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Went on fuck it mode and pre-ordered the White PS4.



Pre-ordered my shit two weeks ago.

Although this will be my first of the new gen consoles, don't know about you.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Pre-ordered my shit two weeks ago.
> 
> Although this will be my first of the new gen consoles, don't know about you.



Same here. 

But will get an Xbox One coming November.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well yeah . Because of the nature of the PS4, it's basically the 360 of the current gen. Its going to be inferior to PC by default, but if your a console only gamer, PS4 is the best place to experience third party games. It works that Sony's studios need time to get their games out, because i have many third party games to play anyway.
> 
> To begin with, we're talking exclusives, that's why i have a wii u



Right, pretty much why my future consoles will only exist for exclusives.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2014)

Terminathor is in this video promoting the PS4's flagship game for the Holiday Season. Lmao this fucking hilarious. He shows up at the 2:30 mark


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqRqytm4mY#t=12[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2014)

So, Destiny is finally out.

Black and White....


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 9, 2014)

Joined the club.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2014)

^Really wish I could have joined the club in time.  will happen soon enough. Refuse to get Destiny for PS3.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> ^Really wish I could have joined the club in time.  will happen soon enough. Refuse to get Destiny for PS3.



If progress is an issue, you can always get it for PS3 and transfer it when you get your PS4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> ^Really wish I could have joined the club in time.  will happen soon enough. Refuse to get Destiny for PS3.



If you do buy the digital version for the PS3 you'll get the digital copy of the PS4 as well


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta love PlayStation Plus. 

I just got the PS4 and I already got plenty of games to play.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2014)

Its not a progress issue. Its about principle.  I said I would play Destiny on PS4 and I shall.  Want a physical copy too. That's a cool feature though.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Gotta love PlayStation Plus.
> 
> I just got the PS4 and I already got plenty of games to play.



Welcome to PSN+!!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 9, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Welcome to PSN+!!



I been had PSN+ since the PS3 but obviously since I just got a PS4, the backlog of PS4 games I've been getting from it is satisfying.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> ^Really wish I could have joined the club in time.  will happen soon enough. Refuse to get Destiny for PS3.



If you buy it for PS3 digitally on PSN you get the PS4 version free as I recall.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 10, 2014)

Really wish I could get that white PS4


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> If you buy it for PS3 digitally on PSN you get the PS4 version free as I recall.





Kira Yamato said:


> If you do buy the digital version for the PS3 you'll get the digital copy of the PS4 as well





Furious George said:


> Its not a progress issue. Its about principle.  I said I would play Destiny on PS4 and I shall.  Want a physical copy too. That's a cool feature though.



^^^
___

And we'll wait for you in the other side, man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2014)

I understand where george is coming from, its kinda like me. I'm refusing to buy any 7th gen games at full price anymore. Luckily KH 2.5 is only 40...i hope tales comes out for PS4 down the line 

It really feels like the 7th gen is soon to really be history, its been a long time


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2014)

Some leaks about upcoming Sony games.

Art for GG next IP has been leaked:



-Will be a Third Person Open World RPG
-big reveal next E3
-Red haired girl will be the protagonist
-Has the writer from Fallout New Vegas doing the story
-Prehistoric and scifi elements
-Code name "Horizon" 
-2016 release date

Bend new game in 2015
-Open world horror game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

>Prehistoric and scifi elements



Please don't suck..


----------



## Mako (Sep 16, 2014)

> -*Will be a Third Person Open World RPG*
> -big reveal next E3
> -Red haired girl will be the protagonist
> -Has the writer from Fallout New Vegas doing the story
> -*Prehistoric and scifi elements*



I am excited already.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> >Prehistoric and scifi elements
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't suck..



I have good hopes for this.

GG has been working on this game for three years now and possibly four by the time it will come out.  There gameplay for games have always been solid and their art direction has been heat it was always there writing that was weak.

But now they got John Gonzalez, who wrote the best western RPG last gen with Fallout New Vegas.

Also Multiplayer will also involve co-op.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2014)

Holy, I've always wanted a dino riders game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I have good hopes for this.
> 
> GG has been working on this game for three years now and possibly four by the time it will come out.  There gameplay for games have always been solid and their art direction has been heat it was always there writing that was weak.
> 
> ...



Never liked Killzone.. So yeah; am cautiously optimistic..


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2014)

Killzone games haven't been good since Killzone 2, but I haven't lost faith in them yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

> Someone should really put the known information in the OP.
> Open world RPG
> Third Person
> Female protagonist
> ...



I hope sony makes a good bundle for this. I'll be getting a PS4 then in 2016


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 17, 2014)

I played the translation recently. I actually liked it. 

Can't wait for this port.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 17, 2014)

Already have Type-0 pre-ordered so this is cool.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 21, 2014)

ps3, but pretty cool deal though



just ordered it, selling my MGS4 + MGS HD collection asap


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2014)

Am I cool yet? Am I cool yet? :sanji


----------



## Reyes (Sep 22, 2014)

So jelly


----------



## Enclave (Sep 22, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Am I cool yet? Am I cool yet? :sanji



Almost as cool as you'd be if you'd waited for the Liquid Metal Slime PS4 and then imported it from Japan


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 22, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Almost as cool as you'd be if you'd waited for the Liquid Metal Slime PS4 and then imported it from Japan



Wait until March?

Fuck that. I didn't. 

Congrats FG. We're White PS4 bros.

I was kinda mad when it got announced but then release a zillion of models will be released in Japan so whatever.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Final Fantasy Type-0 HD coming with XV demo.


oh my


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Killzone games haven't been good since Killzone 2, but I haven't lost faith in them yet.



Killzone games can be good.  Though they have been a little disapointing too.  Personally I would like to see them actually do a Killzone where you play as a Helghast.  Delve into their lore and see how actually the Vektan's did/did not fuck them over as they believe.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 24, 2014)

But then you would be playing as the good guys, the game couldn't be called Killzone.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 24, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Am I cool yet? Am I cool yet? :sanji


Noice              .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2014)

Man Sony is lagging behind Microsoft and Nintendo pretty hard in the OS department


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2014)

*PS4 sales continue to crush Xbox One despite price cut*


> The official NPD numbers for September haven?t been released yet, but it looks like Sony had another whopping victory last month despite some important moves by Microsoft to try to put the Xbox One back on top. According to VGChartz, Sony sold 178,000 PlayStation 4s globally during the week of September 14th while Microsoft only moved 94,000 Xbox One consoles in that time.
> 
> If you?ve been paying attention to the trends, this shouldn?t come as much of a surprise, but it?s even more disheartening for Microsoft when you begin to consider what the company has been doing to put the Xbox One in a position to succeed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

Vib Ribbon is coming to PSN tomorrow. If you haven't played it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 7, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> *PS4 sales continue to crush Xbox One despite price cut*


Xbone fail


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2014)

Sony absolutely cant pull a PS3 with the PS4.It'd be bad for the industry. This console is not built to last longer than 5 years. Especially if VR takes off.


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony absolutely cant pull a PS3 with the PS4.It'd be bad for the industry. This console is not built to last longer than 5 years. Especially if VR takes off.



I imagine they'll be ready to have a console out in 5-6 years but wait to see what the competitors do as well.


----------



## sworder (Oct 7, 2014)

still no PS+ Driveclub on the store

Dust is an amazing game tho, I recommend you guys give it a try. been having a lot of fun with it. I was surprised to find out it was made by only one person


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZRY9VPPCW3k[/YOUTUBE]

Driveclub is fun as hell. Half the critics are on crack. Or they don't even know what the fuck they're talking about... Jeff over at Giant Bomb didn't even know how the PS+ version worked or that weather was coming after the game's launch... which would require 3 seconds of research on the game you've been assigned to review. Not that those facts would have any affect on the score... but it's obvious he didn't even want to review the game, and knew nothing about it. Coincidence that he gave it the lowest score on metacritic? I don't blame Jeff. Sites need to stop letting people review games when they aren't even interested in the genre. That's why I'd never review a sports game... it wouldn't be useful to anybody and it wouldn't be a fair assessment. 

Definitely try the game for yourselves when the PS+ version is up. I don't even care for racing games that much but I'm having a blast with it. Probably because I'm not into open world racers (other than Midnight Club: LA), I don't want to have to sort through a bunch of assists, and I don't need to put a different suspension in my car or any of that other bullshit. I just want to drive on awesome tracks in awesome cars.


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Driveclub is fun as hell. Half the critics are on crack. Or they don't even know what the fuck they're talking about...


Ouch that eurogamer review, I know what i'm skipping this month.


----------



## sworder (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't play it. It's much harder to get a refund if they see any trophies in your account.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2014)

sworder said:


> Don't play it. It's much harder to get a refund if they see any *trophies* in your account.



Too Late 

meh, I'll swallow the $50.


I'll pretend that someone mugged me and call it a loss.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2014)

Drive club is a normal racing game with surface level social elements at 30 fps

thats why its getting shit on.

Cause its unremarkable 

Or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems fun to me. Its a game where you race. Nothing different than any of the annual NFS's shat out of EA's rancid A-hole 

Outside of maybe the open world element, but they've done open world so many times by now its actually a feature to not be open world


----------



## Enclave (Oct 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Drive club is a normal racing game with surface level social elements at 30 fps
> 
> thats why its getting shit on.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile whenever a new Mario Kart comes out it gets rave reviews even though it doesn't exactly change much between each iteration.

Don't get me wrong, I don't want it to change much between each iteration as the game is tons of fun, but I can never understand why one game would get a pass for that and be rated fairly while another will get completely shit on for those very reasons.


----------



## Simon (Oct 8, 2014)

We need another Blur game.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2014)

Again PS4 was the best selling console this month, with 538K sales.

Most sales in the month of September for any PlayStation console. (PS2 had 534)

2nd best sales of all time for the month of September. (The Wii has over 600K sales).


----------



## Simon (Oct 23, 2014)

PS4's next software update, Masamune, will be available on 10/28



Get dem themes and such. Includes Share Play, USB Music player, and more!


----------



## 115 (Oct 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> PS4's next software update, Masamune, will be available on 10/28
> 
> 
> 
> Get dem themes and such. Includes Share Play, USB Music player, and more!



Best PS4 news I've read in months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't wait for custom backgrounds


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 24, 2014)

The PS4 also got a revision.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2014)

Might sell my White PS4 for the Meta Slime Edition PS4.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 29, 2014)

^ is that coming to north america?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2014)

No but I can import.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2014)

>is the fun, colorful, non-FPS version of a console coming to NA?

Hahaha, you're so cute.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2014)

To be fair, the Xbox 360 got a Final Fantasy XIII design. 

EDIT: Nevermind, it's just a faceplate.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 29, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Might sell my White PS4 for the Meta Slime Edition PS4.



I'm in a similar position.  I'm such a massive Dragon Quest fan.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not that. You get the game a day early as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2014)

I mostly want it just for the design.

An imported PS4 can have its language switched to English and play games from any region, right?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2014)

No the PS4 is region-locked. 

Jk, yes you can. Only difference is that O will be your X and viceversa.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

Shit was 800 dollars and STILL went out of stock.


Fuck you PlayAsia. Imma wait for my favorite import sites.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Shit was 800 dollars and STILL went out of stock.
> 
> 
> Fuck you PlayAsia. Imma wait for my favorite import sites.



Be sure to keep me in the know as well! I want one too.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 15, 2014)

Found it here:
Link removed

But I heard this site is terrible when it comes to physical stuff. They are actually legit when shipping codes and stuff.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 15, 2014)

we need Twisted Metal PS4


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2014)

> Level 5 to reveal new PS4 game at E3


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Is Level 5 good?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2014)

Look at what they did


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

None of those mean anything to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> None of those mean anything to me.



What a terrible existence yours is.

Though if you don't like anything remotely Japanese that isn't Nintendo, I suppose you not caring about Level 5 is understandable.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2014)

>Dragon Quest VIII doesn't mean anything to him.


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What a terrible existence yours is.
> 
> Though if you don't like anything remotely Japanese that isn't Nintendo, I suppose you not caring about Level 5 is understandable.



I like plenty of Japanese stuff that isn't Nintendo.  Level 5 is just a developer that I haven't gotten around to trying out their stuff.



Kaitou said:


> >Dragon Quest VIII doesn't mean anything to him.



/Have never played a Dragon Quest game


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2014)

Dream said:


> /Have never played a Dragon Quest game



Change that now 

Start with DQ8.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

Ehh..I'll give it a shot I suppose.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 28, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Change that now
> 
> Start with DQ8.



Fuck you, DQV > DQVIII


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2014)

Jessica > DQ5 Waifu's 

Plus it has Yangus.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 28, 2014)

Screw Yangus though Jessica is pretty awesome...

I stand by DQV > DQVIII though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2014)

Love DQ8 and Ni No Kuni but hate Rogue Galaxy and White Knight. Should be interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2014)

>no one suggesting he start with DQ1

What a bunch of plebs.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 30, 2014)

Ps4 question

So yeah i just bought a brand new PS4 for black friday and i need to know wheres the best place
to put my PS4 so it doesnt overheat too much or die faster on the long run.

Heres the 2 options i have so far in the living room: 

a Christmas special promo pic

a Christmas special promo pic

a Christmas special promo pic

So what do u suggest , im putting it horizontal. Should I go for #1(top) or #2(bottom) ?
I like taking care of my stuff i get paranoia thinking it might die or break .


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2014)

I understand people having two PS3s but this is the first time I see someone have them with the same TV. May I ask why? 

And I suggest putting it on top. Top is always best.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2014)

Hijikata~Toushiro, both places would be fine to be honest.  You won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah im removing the virgin one for my PS4 but might have to use for Kingdom Hearts 2.5 tho
, waiting on my collectors edition to get here. UPS says its at customs clearence right now (Canada)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2014)

I officially joined the hype train  wish me luck folks


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2014)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Yeah im removing the virgin one for my PS4 but might have to use for Kingdom Hearts 2.5 tho
> , waiting on my collectors edition to get here. UPS says its at customs clearence right now (Canada)



Yeah, I live in the US yet mine is being held by US Postal Service. 

Tomorrow it is though.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuck you Sony....so much Fuuuuuuck you.



vs



I honestly only want the second one cause it's limited and shit and that makes it x10000 cooler. Looks wise, I like the Dragon Quest one a lot more.

#firstworldrproblems #fuckyousony


----------



## Enclave (Dec 5, 2014)

There's still a chance the Dragon Quest PS4 will come to North America.  I wouldnt' hold my breath but it IS possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 5, 2014)

Enclave said:


> There's still a chance the Dragon Quest PS4 will come to North America.  I wouldnt' hold my breath but it IS possible.



I don't believe in having two PS4s though although I can afford it. 

Having a second one for the occasional gather around sounds like a waste of money.

I'll just get the DQ one after I sell my white one.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 5, 2014)

the 20th anniversary ps4 model is so awesome

too bad I don't need a ps4 right now cos I'd def buy it

btw the whole playstation experience schedule is out and one thing stands out. nearing the end on sunday there will be one gameplay show of a 'secret title'. really hoping for it to be U4


----------



## Qtekk (Dec 6, 2014)

PSXperience is missing Chad Warden.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

^
#PlayStationQuadruple


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

Eww Final Fantasy VII port. 

Might as well just keep playing it on PC.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2014)

FFVII fans


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 6, 2014)

Hangat?r said:


> FFVII fans



Did you see their faces when they realized it was just a port?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2014)

Oishikatta desu!


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


>



Honestly the couple they close up on in the second pic of the audience don't really look that interested in the Fist audience image either.  Too busy chatting to each other to care.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2014)

For anyone that didn't notice, plants vs zombies on ps4 is free at the moment.


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

The three games EA is giving away are only free this weekend, grab them while you can.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2014)

So Playstation Now is pretty fantastic. 

Dead Space 3 for 2 fucking dollars? I can't help but be alright with that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> The three games EA is giving away are only free this weekend, grab them while you can.



Got Plants versus Zombies (PS4), but my PS3 HD space is non-existent, so I can't get Mirrors Edge


----------



## Enclave (Dec 7, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> For anyone that didn't notice, plants vs zombies on ps4 is free at the moment.



Yup, I'd posted about it in the free games thread, if people miss it it's their own fault


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 7, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So Playstation Now is pretty fantastic.
> 
> Dead Space 3 for 2 fucking dollars? I can't help but be alright with that.



Make sure you check for HOW long you can have it. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Got Plants versus Zombies (PS4), but my PS3 HD space is non-existent, so I can't get Mirrors Edge



You can always claim it and not download it, you know. This isn't Nintendo.


----------



## Simon (Dec 7, 2014)

Pre-ordered one of those 20th Anniversary PS4's last night, haven't gotten a cancellation email yet, so far so good.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 7, 2014)

Lucky SOB.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 7, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Got Plants versus Zombies (PS4), but my PS3 HD space is non-existent, so I can't get Mirrors Edge



Buy it off the website, it's how I tend to grab everything free for PSN.  Even if you don't own the system you can do it via the website.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2014)

FUCK YOU SQUARE ENIX NOBODY WANTS FF7

You guys should finish XV and KH3.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> FUCK YOU SQUARE ENIX NOBODY WANTS FF7
> 
> You guys should finish XV and KH3.



You realise of course that what they're doing with Final Fantasy VII will cost them practically no resources and will use only an extraordinarily tiny team and in no way impact the development of FFXV and KH3, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2014)

So what was the mystery game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2014)

Shovel Knight.

Wish I was kidding. 

This conference was boring as fuck 90% of the time.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Make sure you check for HOW long you can have it.



I did... and withdraw my earlier awe. 

Bunch of hack fraud snake oil salesman sneak thieves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

There's a PSone theme?


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2014)

Playstation NOW is a joke and if you support it you deserve whatever happens to you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2014)

I fucking died at the PSone theme


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> Playstation NOW is a joke and if you support it you deserve whatever happens to you.



I would gladly pay for it if it was PlayStation Netflix and not PlayStation Rip-off.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Subbing 'cause I finally got a PS4 two weeks ago


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Superman said:


> There is that option...or perhaps I will gift it to someone. Because I am that kind of person. Super Person.



You'd be an American hero.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 9, 2014)

Or you can just post the code in the Free Games thread.  I say this already owning the game and thus not having any sort of motive in trying to get another copy.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Adrolas said:


> People, gonna buy a ps4 next week. Some game suggestions? I like action, advanture story , graphics and going online.



Shadow of Mordor is probably the best game on the PS4 at the moment, doesn't have much of an online presence though.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

Superman said:


> There is that option...or perhaps *I will gift it to someone*. Because I am that kind of person. Super Person.



I love that idea.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Adrolas said:


> People, gonna buy a ps4 next week. Some game suggestions? I like action, advanture story , graphics and going online.



If you've yet to play any of these: GTAV, The Last of Us, InFAMOUS Second Sons


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 10, 2014)

FF7


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

So I'm a happy owner of:



Publishing my White PS4 on eBay now.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Is there actually jizz on it or is that just a watermark?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Is there actually jizz on it or is that just a watermark?



It's an accessory to cover the USB port.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Why would you want to do that? 



The controllers die so fast.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

It's still pretty as fuck though. prope

For me they die in a day or two depending on how much I game.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

What's the significance of the blob though? 


For me they die in like 8 hours.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> What's the significance of the blob though?
> 
> 
> For me they die in like 8 hours.



It's a Liquid Metal Slime.



Learn to Dragon Quest.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Fuck DQ.

It's the reason I don't get mah HxH.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

It's the Slime from the Dragon Quest series.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> It's the Slime from the Dragon Quest series.



No, this is a Dragon Quest Slime:



On the PS4 is clearly a Liquid Metal Slime.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Pretty sure what you just linked is the exact image on the front/top/controller of the PS4/DS4.

The only thing that's a LMS is the thing covering the USB ports.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> No, this is a Dragon Quest Slime:
> 
> On the PS4 is clearly a Liquid Metal Slime.



Oh you're right, yeah. 

It's called the Metal Slime edition for a reason.  Although it does have the regular Slime as a design. 

Can't wait to play the game a day early.  Ready to fight King Leo and shit.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Pretty sure what you just linked is the exact image on the front/top/controller of the PS4/DS4.
> 
> The only thing that's a LMS is the thing covering the USB ports.



Wait, you were talking about the imprint on top of the PS4 and not the Liquid Metal Slime?  The fact that you referred to it as a blob is what confused me.

Ok, in that case it's still not a Slime but rather a Metal Slime.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

It's all the same shit to me.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> It's all the same shit to me.



Learn to Dragon Quest


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Not until Togashi learns to DQ and HxH at the same time.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Not until Togashi learns to DQ and HxH at the same time.



How about this.  You play some Dragon Quest games and I promise that I'll read HunterxHunter?

I suggest you start with Dragon Quest V, VI or VII (VII is my personal favourite but V is a close 2nd).  Though if you're a graphics whore I suggest Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

That does nothing for me. I don't get to enjoy my HxH.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

It lets you play Dragon Quest and that's all the reward you should need!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Where do I even get DQ for PS4?

Is it even out?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Play on PSX, PS2, PS3 or DS!  That will cover almost every Dragon Quest!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

I think I'll just play Maple Story instead.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

You disgust me


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Are they not the same thing? 

I mean both have different variations of slimes.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Are they not the same thing?
> 
> I mean both have different variations of slimes.


Maple Story doesn't have Togashi on hiatus so no.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> How about this.  You play some Dragon Quest games and I promise that I'll read HunterxHunter?
> 
> I suggest you start with Dragon Quest V, VI or VII (VII is my personal favourite but V is a close 2nd).  Though if you're a graphics whore I suggest Dragon Quest VIII.



First of all, you should read Hunter X Hunter anyway.

You're doing yourself a disservice by not reading it just like he's doing himself a disservice for not playing DQ.



Enclave said:


> It lets you play Dragon Quest and that's all the reward you should need!



DQVIII on an emulator >>>>>>

Made the game worth playing again.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 10, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Maple Story doesn't have Togashi on hiatus so no.



Shut up noogit.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 10, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> First of all, you should read Hunter X Hunter anyway.
> 
> You're doing yourself a disservice by not reading it just like he's doing himself a disservice for not playing DQ.
> 
> ...



Wait, you actually got DQVIII running on an emulator?

I remember trying that like 3-4 years ago and getting nowhere.

PSX emulator on the other hand worked perfectly.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> First of all, you should read Hunter X Hunter anyway.
> 
> You're doing yourself a disservice by not reading it just like he's doing himself a disservice for not playing DQ.



Lol, I'm actually at chapter 204.  I started reading it last week.  I was TRYING to use it as leverage to get him to play some fantastic games that need WAY more love.



> DQVIII on an emulator >>>>>>
> 
> Made the game worth playing again.



Yeah, Dragon Quest VIII on emulator is indeed wonderful.  I however think Dragon Quest VII (Dragon Warrior VII in North America) is the best in the series.  VIII was awesome though.



Max Thunder said:


> Wait, you actually got DQVIII running on an emulator?
> 
> I remember trying that like 3-4 years ago and getting nowhere.
> 
> PSX emulator on the other hand worked perfectly.



PCSX2 has made a lot of progress in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 10, 2014)

Also double posting for news.

Ratchet and Clank on the PS4 is "a complete re-imagining. NOT a remake."


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Lol, I'm actually at chapter 204.  I started reading it last week.  I was TRYING to use it as leverage to get him to play some fantastic games that need WAY more love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if I remember correctly didn't you need an an actual PS2 to retrieve some files before?

Anyway, back then most games were really laggy and almost certainly unplayable.

Might try checking it out soon though.

Also, DQ gets a lot of love, DQVIII for example was quite high on Playstation's best games and most wanted remakes. Like top 5 for at least one of those IIRC.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 10, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Well, if I remember correctly didn't you need an an actual PS2 to retrieve some files before?
> 
> Anyway, back then most games were really laggy and almost certainly unplayable.
> 
> ...



I said needs way more love, that doesn't mean it doesn't get any love currently.

Additionally, sure you TECHNICALLY need to rip the bios out of your PS2 yourself to be all perfectly legal like but really who actually does that?


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Lol, I'm actually at chapter 204.  I started reading it last week.  I was TRYING to use it as leverage to get him to play some fantastic games that need WAY more love.
> 
> Yeah, Dragon Quest VIII on emulator is indeed wonderful.  I however think Dragon Quest VII (Dragon Warrior VII in North America) is the best in the series.  VIII was awesome though.



Good. 

I actually like Dragon Quest V the best. 



Max Thunder said:


> Wait, you actually got DQVIII running on an emulator?
> 
> I remember trying that like 3-4 years ago and getting nowhere.
> 
> PSX emulator on the other hand worked perfectly.



Not only this:


> PCSX2 has made a lot of progress in the last 3-4 years.



But I have a very capable gaming PC.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd say if they were slightly more consistent in releasing new iterations then they'd probably have a lot more fans, their last decent game on console was DQVIII. Which surprises me really seen as DQ's fanbase is quite big.

DQIX was good but they didn't deliver on it's potential for vastness slightly in comparison to the DQVIII's which was one of the game's strongest points. Probably due to the limited power of the DS...

And DQX, well, what a waste.

I've got very high expectations of XI though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol I remember Ridge Racer came with my PS3 when I got it.

First thing I did was take it back and trade it for Genji.

Naruto Ninja Storm 4 announced (not sure if exclusive to PS4 but it seems that way)



Warning: Image is big, like, really big.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2014)

One Piece needs some love


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 11, 2014)

Pirate Warriors 3 coming out soon


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 11, 2014)

Is that a new OP game?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Lol I remember Ridge Racer came with my PS3 when I got it.
> 
> First thing I did was take it back and trade it for Genji.
> 
> ...



You can always use the imgfit tags if you don't want an oversized image.  Check it out, I used them on the image in your spoiler tag.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2014)

Waiting for my store to send dat PS4 already.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2014)

Khris said:


>



This makes me sad.  I want a movie based on this game


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 15, 2014)

Will be getting my PlayStation 4 on Friday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2014)

I got mine from Japan already.

But fuuuuckkkkkk 

Remasters and definitive editions getting announced left and right.

I have too many god damn games to buy between my PS3DSWiiUPS4Vita XD


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

y'all know about the Anniversary Edition right

if I were to hypothetically sell one

what could I get for it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Check the market and see how much it's selling for, you donut.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 19, 2014)

If you opened it, don't expect a lot. 

You can still send it for some low ks (1k-2k) though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

UK Ebay has it at like ?3k unopened.

there's an event tomorrow morning

like 5 min from me

first 200 in line get a number, and 20 of those get a chance at getting one. 10% isn't a lot  but there's a chance 

i'm fucked if people start camping out tho, which is probably happening as we speak.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Move your ass, then. You're probably browsing anime forums or playing games right now. Might as well take a handheld and go out for a trip.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully you get one bro. 

In other news...


----------



## Reyes (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully DQ Heroes will be localized, I mean how hard will it be to translate a Musou game.

Although I plan on import the game as soon as I can


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

Its a musou game where you summon monsters and apes hyrule warriors mechanics.

That makes it even harder to translate, nevermind the fact it has Dragon Quest in the title.

PREMIUM chances at not being localized for such a PREMIUM authentic japanese brand

/nonsense


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

It's like suddenly every non-black PS4 looks better


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Every non-black version of every console this generation looks better. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Every non-black version of every console this generation looks better. Don't ask me why.



Except for the Wii U.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 19, 2014)

I been staring at the thing for hours to no end. 



It's so beautiful. If they release one for One Piece like they did for PS3....it's gonna be _really _hard but I'm not gonna get it. I love OP but not really into having two PS4s unless I get it as a gift.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 20, 2014)

Lmaao.

Metal Slime >>>

Still.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 20, 2014)

The contest one is better.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 20, 2014)

I know...I even pre-ordered the CE in hopes of getting it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Aww this sucks

you know what pisses me off tho

grandparents just strolling in right before ticket handout time and getting away with one. Some drove from far off places while others waited out since midnight. Went for a little recon trip at 5am only to join the people who were there already. we were 8 at the time 

2 of "us" won. On the very first and the very last draw I just realized.  

Asian dude with #43

I had #44 

I feel like I just summarized my life



oh and cant forget the devil children who won that has never even played on a PS1


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 20, 2014)

>children
>winning OG-styled PS4









Just goes to prove God doesn't exist.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 20, 2014)

That contest type 0 ps4 lookin mighty fine ><


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2014)

Not fucking cool when daddy dj takes his two kids to this shit and ends up with 3 tickets. oh well, it's done.

I now have a 1.53% chance at winning 1/5 AEs out of currently 800 facebook comments. yay


----------



## Enclave (Dec 23, 2014)

Supposed insider rumours:



> New Suikoden, Final Fantasy XII and Xenosaga HD, New PlayStation Exclusives and More Teased by Insider
> 
> Fans have been wondering about the possibility of a new Suikoden game, HD remasters of Final Fantasy XII and Xenogsaga (especially since Katsuhiro Harada mentioned it) for a while now, and industry insider Verendus, who is well known on NeoGAF for knowing what he talks about, dropped quite a few interesting pieces of information on the forums today, in a thread about the possible exclusivity of the new Silent Hills.
> Things started mild, with the teasing mention of a new PlayStation exclusive by Konami:
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

All PS4s are currently $350 at Best Buy, including the glacier white Destiny bundle.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh, about that "insider" info I posted?  Apparently it's the same guy who said Final Fantasy VII was going to be shown, also apparently he revealed Bloodborne a year before it was announced?  Also a bunch of other things he's apparently been correct on.

Still, NeoGAF insider thus take it all at a grain of salt.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 25, 2014)

> "There’s an incoming Konami exclusive for Playstation. Is it this or a mythological new Suikoden? Dun dun dun.
> 
> Anyway, this game isn’t that far along apparently."
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2014)

> HD remasters of Final Fantasy XII and Xenogsaga (especially since Katsuhiro Harada mentioned it)






Especially if it is the Xenosaga game.  Being in the EU they never released it here and is essentially the one game I have seen outside the EU I wanted


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2014)

As expected, PSN is under Maintenance. I wonder how long will it be going on today?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 25, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> As expected, PSN is under Maintenance. I wonder how long will it be going on today?



Probably until people stop hammering the servers with sign-ins.

Damn new users eh?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 25, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> As expected, PSN is under Maintenance. I wonder how long will it be going on today?



I also heard PSN and XBL got hit by a DDoS attack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2014)

*PSN Status: Sony Having Hard Time Getting Network Back Up *



> Those hoping for a good PSN status are still going to be disappointed as of Saturday morning. Sony isn?t doing a very good job of changing the PSN status to anything other than offline. The struggles to get the PSN back online and move the status to ?problem solved? are apparently happening, despite the fact that Lizard Squad says it is no longer launching an attack.
> 
> The Washington Post reports that while the PSN status is still a negative, Microsoft has managed to get Xbox Live back up and working. This has led some people to wonder just what in the world is going on with Sony right now, given that the company hasn?t managed to get its network running. One thing is sure: The longer the PSN status is down, the better it is for the Xbox One ? and even the Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Reyes (Jan 5, 2015)

Sony announces that they have sold 18.5 million PS4 to customers.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Sony should thank Microsoft for the big lead it has over the Xbone.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2015)

The King has returned for His Crown


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

What's even more impressive is the 80+ million software sales for PS4.  That's a damn good software to hardware ratio for a console at this point in its life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2015)

Does *anyone* know why the fuck it's selling this much besides brand loyalty?

The Wii at least had the casuals excuse.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

People are sick and tired of the old consoles and thus are jumping on this gen despite the amount of good games not being great yet?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2015)

ITT: Knack


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2015)

But really, it's due to them capitalizing on third party again, especially the indie scene


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> ITT: Knack



They should make Puppeteer 2 already 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Does *anyone* know why the fuck it's selling this much besides brand loyalty?
> 
> The Wii at least had the casuals excuse.



I'd like to ask the same exact question. I bought a PS4 and I only really play Child of Light on it. Even my PS+ sub has ended and give no shits about it.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> I'd like to ask the same exact question. I bought a PS4 and I only really play Child of Light on it. Even my PS+ sub has ended and give no shits about it.



Eh.  Everyone has their own preferences.  I imagine that quite a few people are playing the hell out of Destiny and COD: AW(?) among other games on their PS4.  It's the most powerful system and thus the most attractive to many people, had plenty of goodwill after Microsoft's fuck-up, a generation of gamers that is probably tired of the previous gen and want in on the new gen, and probably has upcoming games that many are interested in.  Those are fairly decent reasons for people to be buying that console.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2015)

And a fuck huge indie library, without the steam early access assness.

It's basically in that rare position where everybody else has fucked up pretty hard someway or another and they didn't.


Hacking not withstanding due to that being an external issue.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> And a fuck huge indie library, without the steam early access assness.
> 
> It's basically in that rare position where everybody else has fucked up pretty hard someway or another and they didn't.



That too.  Wonder how many indie game sales have been made for the PS4.  Would be an interesting figure to look at.  

That said, Sony really needs to start getting those must-have games out to really build momentum and keep it going.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2015)

The Order 1886 and Bloodborne's pretty much a guaranteed 1-2 punch in terms of sales.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

Order looks like another cover and shoot with QTE.

Legit interested in Bloodborne tho.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, and No Man's Sky. Though Wii U could try and capitalize on the indie scene themselves. It's the third most popular platform for indie devs after pc and ps4.

Though that doesn't solve their ass marketing issues


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2015)

*Attempting To Understand How On Earth Sony Has Sold 18.5M PS4s*


> Sony just released its latest set of hard numbers for sales of the PS4, and those looking for signs of a slowdown won?t find it here. After reporting 10 million consoles sold to consumers in August 2014, Sony?s new figures have them selling 18.5 million PS4s. And yes, that?s still sold to consumers, not shipped to retailers, a metric often used to put a positive spin on lower sales.
> 
> Sony has used ?shipped? data a handful of times, but it?s practically standard procedure for Microsoft?s Xbox One figures at this point. The latest data we have for the One is 10 million consoles shipped to retailers in mid-November. And we don?t have any hard sold-to-consumers data since Q1 of 2014, when Microsoft said 5.1 million Xbox Ones had been sold, not just shipped. And since we shouldn?t leave it out, Nintendo?s Wii U, with its year-long head start, that console has sold just under 7.5 million units to consumers by last count.
> 
> The picture is clear, and it?s not even close. Fanboy camps aside, Sony is absolutely crushing its competition this console generation in terms of sales, and its strong start didn?t just last through the release window, as it?s now over a year since launch. The PS4 is approaching a quarter of the total sales of the PS3 in just the first year, dramatically outpacing the last-generation console?s launch. It hasn?t quite reached Wii levels of sales insanity, but that was a console sold to everyone from toddlers to grandparents, and the PS4 has no such ?fad appeal? to non-gamers.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> But really, it's due to them capitalizing on* third party again,* especially the indie scene



It helps that the PS4 version of 3rd party games tend to run better.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> The Order 1886 and Bloodborne's pretty much a guaranteed 1-2 punch in terms of sales.



Bloodborne will be huge. 



> It helps that the PS4 version of 3rd party games tend to run better.



Yep.  Being the more powerful system does have its advantages if it isn't absurdly hard to make use of that power.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know about the Order.

Even with its marketing hype, nothing good about the actual game itself has come out, and the reports on the gameplay have been pretty dismal.  Disappointing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2015)

I can't help to marvel at Sony's timing. They took the Xbone's reveal as an entertaining tool, an image which they're still trying to revert (But succeeding) and used it to advertise something as fucking average as being able to play used copies, of which the reveal was so fucking huge, they manage to sneak in payed subscription and no one gives a shit.

After a gigantic drought of games, they're announcing multimedia shit after multimedia shit a.k.a the exact same tactic Microsoft was doing with the Xbone but they get a free pass because they snatched the good graces of gamers who're distracted with whatever multiplat they're playing.

I mean, it's shit and all but I can't help but to admire the tenacity, even if it *still* doesn't really explain the sale numbers. I realized this when I saw that Sony stream yesterday or the day before and each time they mentioned the PS4, they talked about everything except games.

Brand power. Scary stuff.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't updated my PS4 in a while:

Do we have a music player yet?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I can't help to marvel at Sony's timing. They took the Xbone's reveal as an entertaining tool, an image which they're still trying to revert (But succeeding) and used it to advertise something as fucking average as being able to play used copies, of which the reveal was so fucking huge, they manage to sneak in payed subscription and no one gives a shit.
> 
> After a gigantic drought of games, they're announcing multimedia shit after multimedia shit a.k.a the exact same tactic Microsoft was doing with the Xbone but they get a free pass because they snatched the good graces of gamers who're distracted with whatever multiplat they're playing.
> 
> ...



The thing is that it is not that people do not want multimedia on their consoles.  The convenience there is good.  What they don't want was essentially the console to be based around it.  They didn't want to be forced to have peripherals like the kinect.  Or the god aweful windows 8 style UI.  Or things that are free on the Playstation stuck behind a paywall on the Xbox one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Eh.  Everyone has their own preferences.  I imagine that quite a few people are playing the hell out of Destiny and COD: AW(?) among other games on their PS4.  It's the most powerful system and thus the most attractive to many people, had plenty of goodwill after Microsoft's fuck-up, a generation of gamers that is probably tired of the previous gen and want in on the new gen, and probably has upcoming games that many are interested in.  Those are fairly decent reasons for people to be buying that console.



I'm using my PS4 as a glorified streaming box for Netflix and Crunchy roll. I have Destiny, Need for Speed, NBA 2K14 & 15, and just recently bought Samurai Warriors 4. In addition to that I have a few indie games and yet none of that has managed to keep my interest for too long. 

Then again, my interests usually lie more in JRPGs, which is probably why I'm logging some serious hours on Persona 3, 4 and Q this year and spent last year with pokemon and Bravely Default. 

There's nothing that stands out for the PS4 thus far me in terms of exclusives. The reason I chose it over the Xbox initially was due to the promise of future jrpgs and more powerful hardware which made it a no-brainer when it came to 3rd party titles. 

In the mean time, I'm logging more time on my WiiU in terms of gaming than the PS4. The only reason, I watch my Netflix and Crunchy Roll on the PS4 rather than the WiiU is due to the built in Ethernet port for the PS4 and frankly, it has a smoother UI.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2015)

> Sony has used “shipped” data a handful of times, but it’s practically standard procedure for Microsoft’s Xbox One figures at this point. The latest data we have for the One is 10 million consoles shipped to retailers in mid-November.



This part actually is worrying for microsoft.  If they are just saying shipped at 10m and there are still Xbox ones on the shelves then how many have they actually been able to sell?


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm using my PS4 as a glorified streaming box for Netflix and Crunchy roll. I have Destiny, Need for Speed, NBA 2K14 & 15, and just recently bought Samurai Warriors 4. In addition to that I have a few indie games and yet none of that has managed to keep my interest for too long.
> 
> Then again, my interests usually lie more in JRPGs, which is probably why I'm logging some serious hours on Persona 3, 4 and Q this year and spent last year with pokemon and Bravely Default.
> 
> ...



I would probably be in a similar position as you if I had a PS4.  Still, at this point in a console's generation that is to be expected somewhat.  Takes time for the great games to come out.  I think that Halo was one of the few launch titles that held people's attention for a long time.



Nemesis said:


> This part actually is worrying for microsoft.  If they are just saying shipped at 10m and there are still Xbox ones on the shelves then how many have they actually been able to sell?



Eight million?  Nine million?  Hard to say to be honest.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2015)

The PS4 still has no killer IPs.

Bloodborne IS the big game for the first quarter of next year.  Destiny received rather lukewarm reception despite its sales numbers, and it's still across a million platforms.  Neither the One or the 4 have anything worth getting the console over.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Uncharted 4 and No Man's Sky are definitely solid contenders for killer PS4 exclusives.  Not sure about No Man's Sky...I feel that most people will ignore the game.  It may be great but it won't be selling like free water bottles during the summer.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 7, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm using my PS4 as a glorified streaming box for Netflix and Crunchy roll. I have Destiny, Need for Speed, NBA 2K14 & 15, and just recently bought Samurai Warriors 4. In addition to that I have a few indie games and yet none of that has managed to keep my interest for too long.
> 
> Then again, my interests usually lie more in JRPGs, which is probably why I'm logging some serious hours on Persona 3, 4 and Q this year and spent last year with pokemon and Bravely Default.
> 
> ...



I got the Samurai Warriors 4 Anime Pack Edition.

The game is awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Uncharted 4 and No Man's Sky are definitely solid contenders for killer PS4 exclusives.  Not sure about No Man's Sky...I feel that most people will ignore the game.  It may be great but it won't be selling like free water bottles during the summer.



What's Uncharted's date?

It looks pretty, but I kinda had my feel after 2.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What's Uncharted's date?
> 
> It looks pretty, but I kinda had my feel after 2.



ND is aiming for a 2015 release.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BIdcmKqI694[/YOUTUBE]
Hope ps4 remakes are better


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 7, 2015)

I have the PS3 version and tbh, it looks decent.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 8, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I have the PS3 version and tbh, it looks decent.


Cause it's in HD. :ho


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2015)

Decent as in not the best HD Remaster.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2015)

Good or not, The Order's going to make serious bank

And Bloodborne unquestionably will as well.

Uncharted was slated for late 2015

I really want to believe with No Man's Sky

But exclusives don't push sales numbers like they used to. Ultimately it's going to come down to how much of everything else these consoles have. And ps4's pretty much second only to PC in that regard, which pretty much guarantees it'll stay slamming through.

That 80 mil software is proof enough.


----------



## teddy (Jan 15, 2015)

Speaking of everything else a console will have, i'm really hoping sony lays out a flat price for a yearly ps now subscription


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> Speaking of everything else a console will have, i'm really hoping sony lays out a flat price for a yearly ps now subscription


PS Plus is cheap for 1 year.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 29, 2015)

Got some questions that need addressing. Getting two PS4s soon so me and my twin brother can finally play games like Evolve, Black Flag, Bloodborne, Saints Row IV, and the like together for the first time ever . 

-Does the PS4 come with a mic? If so, how good is it?
-Can your average joe ear buds function as mics when plugged into the PS4 controller?
-How much is 1 year to play online cost?
-Any good bundles currently available that do not cost extra? As in, 1 free game with the PS4, or free year of playing online.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2015)

Seems like the folks of Lizard Squad jailbreaked the PS4.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 1, 2015)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Seems like the folks of Lizard Squad jailbreaked the PS4.



...riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2015)

Butcher said:


> Got some questions that need addressing. Getting two PS4s soon so me and my twin brother can finally play games like Evolve, Black Flag, Bloodborne, Saints Row IV, and the like together for the first time ever .
> 
> -Does the PS4 come with a mic? If so, how good is it?
> -Can your average joe ear buds function as mics when plugged into the PS4 controller?
> ...




PS4
Last of Us Remastered
1Year of PS+ subscription

for $399.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2015)

Dragon Quest Heroes in two weeks.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2015)

.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone having problems with Evolve on their PS4?

I bought it digitally and it keeps getting stuck between 60-88%. I can play the tutorial, but that is about it.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 13, 2015)

Butcher said:


> Anyone having problems with Evolve on their PS4?
> 
> I bought it digitally and it keeps getting stuck between 60-88%. I can play the tutorial, but that is about it.



You probably haven't bought the DLC to unlock that last 12-40%.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2015)

That might be true, since all I did was buy the standard edition .


----------



## Qtekk (Feb 16, 2015)

Is anybody getting the upcoming exclusive Order 1886? Has a lot of controversy going with it.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 19, 2015)

So Yakuza's demo is a long as ever, which is a good thing.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 24, 2015)

Dragon Quest Heroes, anyone?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2015)

*PS4 Sales Reach 20.2 Million Units*



> Sony on Wednesday announced a new sales milestone for the PlayStation 4. As of March 1, Sony had sold through (i.e. not just shipped) more than 20.2 million consoles. The PS4 continues to show the "fastest and strongest" growth in the history of all PlayStation hardware, Sony said.
> 
> This is up from 18.5 million PS4s sold at the beginning of January 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2015)

There are more PS4 users than there are people in a lot of countries.  Out of some 200+ Countries only 50 of them have more people in them than there are PS4s out there.  At this rate the PS4 could end up surpassing the PS2.

Also when are Microsoft going to have the balls to actually say how many Xbox ones have been sold.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2015)

I will be getting a PS4 in a couple of weeks time, but I'm worried about a price drop or superior model being announced shortly after purchase.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

Uncharted 4 delayed to 2016

Guess even 1080p30fps is difficult as well


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2015)

Well as long as the game isn't shitty.


----------



## Mako (Mar 11, 2015)

Not surprised about the UC4 delay. Take as long as you need, Naughty Dog.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

While it might be a wise move from ND. Sony basically has no exclusive blockbuster title this upcoming holiday season. And if Bloodborne shits the bed, it's automatically a poor year exclusive-wise.

EDIT: screw it, I am wrong. It's a great year for niche shit


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2015)

Used Shared Play feature for the first time.

It isn't shit.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Uncharted 4 delayed to 2016
> 
> Guess even 1080p30fps is difficult as well



I'm sure that ND was more concerned about other things than the 1080p30fps.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Uncharted 4 delayed to 2016
> 
> Guess even 1080p30fps is difficult as well


Much better!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2015)

Dream said:


> I'm sure that ND was more concerned about other things than the 1080p30fps.



Maybe they were scared their game was gonna get "ordered"


----------



## Gino (Mar 12, 2015)

4:40 am and I'm hungry as shit.


----------



## teddy (Mar 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Maybe they were scared their game was gonna get "ordered"



"1886ed" even


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2015)

Them sales are strong


----------



## Reyes (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2015)

LOL that


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

That reminds me. The DS4's battery really is awful. Rest mode is a Godsend.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 17, 2015)

So, is PSN down for the rest of you guys as well?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone get Battlefield Hardline?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Anyone get Battlefield Hardline?



Not right now, too many other games I'm more interested in getting are coming out. 

Maybe in the summer.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah I am sort of on the wall with it.

What are some upcoming games that are > Battlefield?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I am sort of on the wall with it.
> 
> What are some upcoming games that are > Battlefield?



Entirely depends on what you like.

For instance, Final Fantasy Type-0 came out yesterday and I'm certain it's a billion times better than Battlefield.  However I rather hate the Battlefield games.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 19, 2015)

I've actually never played a Battlefield since...maybe 2?  Could have even been the first one 

Didn't know FF came out.  Might check that out, thanks


----------



## Simon (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I am sort of on the wall with it.
> 
> What are some upcoming games that are > Battlefield?





Enclave said:


> Entirely depends on what you like.
> 
> For instance, Final Fantasy Type-0 came out yesterday and I'm certain it's a billion times better than Battlefield.  However I rather hate the Battlefield games.


FF Type 0 is a bad port with lots of performance issues, Battlefield Hardline is just another Battlefield game.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> FF Type 0 is a bad port with lots of performance issues, Battlefield Hardline is just another Battlefield game.



Sounds infinitely better than Battlefield to me.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2015)

how is Type 0 a port? you ignoramus

it's a full on upgraded remake


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 19, 2015)

type-0 is better than any generic fps, that's for sure.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> FF Type 0 is a bad port with *lots of performance issues*, Battlefield Hardline is just another Battlefield game.



What? The most people complain about it is the camera issues, story and not everything get a full HD face lift like the character models.

Performance usually means framerate or screen tearing issues and I haven't heard anything bad about that.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 20, 2015)

So general consensus is that Type 0 is an alright game? lol

I kind of wanna import Yakuza 0.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2015)

Jeff said:


> So general consensus is that Type 0 is an alright game? lol



You're definitely asking in the wrong place. 

Not to say Hardline is a rare gem or anything, but you shouldn't be surprised that gamers in an anime/manga board are going to automatically go for the JRPG over the FPS.  Ask elsewhere.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 20, 2015)

Good point


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Anyone get Battlefield Hardline?



After watching gameplay and viewing angry joe review on Hardline the answer is no.  Simply put my money is better spent elsewhere.  Like using it as a pillow of ?1 coins than being spent on less than mediocre FPS with major issues on all accounts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

The next step of shooter evolution is Splatoon tbh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey you could buy two of them even.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 24, 2015)

No PS4 for me...for the next 2 years.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> The next step of shooter evolution is Splatoon tbh



Have to play a demo before I'm sold on Splatoon. It looks tight though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

One shitty thing about it is that it lacks voice chat 

otherwise, the game looks solid.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

So now that we're on a trend of getting games remastered, what game would you like to see remastered for the PS4?


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2015)

Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2015)

khris said:


> One shitty thing about it is that it lacks voice chat
> 
> otherwise, the game looks solid.



Reading Kaz is the only reason I have a twitter account.  He comes up with pure gold.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 26, 2015)

Narukami said:


> So now that we're on a trend of getting games remastered, what game would you like to see remastered for the PS4?



Drakengard 3. GIMME DRAKENGARD 3 SE DAMN IT! 

Or port it to vita... whatever. I want that game.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2015)

What?  Why?

Why not just get a PS3?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 26, 2015)

Uncharted Trilogy


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd like to see Tales of Xillia 2 for the PS4.

Honestly, I just want a Tales of for the PS4 lol.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2015)

Uncharted Trilogy would make sense. There's really no point to asking for anything prior to PS3 being remastered, it'd be too much work. 

So, how bout dat spotify? Pretty awesome imo.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 30, 2015)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So, how bout dat spotify? Pretty awesome imo.



Meanwhile on GameFAQs?  Spotify on the PS4 now?  Worse than Hitler.

Least according to some people.

But GameFAQs isn't GameFAQs if people aren't constantly complaining about everything little irrelevant thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2015)

I know people are all salty that PS4 isn't the media server that PS3 was, but meh, I have spotify, it integrates pretty seamlessly, and being able to control background music from my phone is pretty nifty.

But mostly, my GTA and Battlefield sessions were sorely missing Hall & Oates and Huey Lewis and the News.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2015)

Took the plunge, PS4 has been ordered from Amazon. Got the $400 bundle that has the PS4 + The Last of Us + Bloodborne + $20 Amazon gift card.

Just got my tax refund and my parents are paying for half of it as a birthday gift, so no complaints from me. Can't wait to play Bloodborne.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2015)

Bloodborne is such crack. You won't be disappointed Death-Kun.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2015)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So, how bout dat spotify? Pretty awesome imo.



>streaming music



I just want a fucking media player, not this stupid fucking streaming or paid service bullshit.  Jesus Christ, Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2015)

Wait... so the PS4 doesn't have a built-in music player? 



Furious George said:


> Bloodborne is such crack. You won't be disappointed Death-Kun.



It's gonna be so amazing, I can't wait.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2015)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's fair, but I'll take spotify. I can afford the 10 bucks a month to get pretty much any music I can think of. More convenient for me than downloading.



Well, for me I'm a little bit of an audiophile and most cheap or free streaming services have poor streaming bit rates; I hate that and it sounds shitty to me.

That, and there are more than quite a few artists that I enjoy that are not on Spotify.



Death-kun said:


> Wait... so the PS4 doesn't have a built-in music player?
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be so amazing, I can't wait.



It doesn't.

It was supposed to get one at some point but we're still waiting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, for me I'm a little bit of an audiophile and most cheap or free streaming services have poor streaming bit rates; I hate that and it sounds shitty to me.
> 
> That, and there are more than quite a few artists that I enjoy that are not on Spotify.



That was me about 3 years ago, eventually just didn't have the time to buy/download and organize all of it. Ugh, saying that makes me feel old.

But yeah, I agree that there's no reason why they should remove features from a previous console, when there isn't a technically sound reason. Like at least there's some level of argument on lack of backwards compatibility.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, they did it to push that subscription service, even if they didn't outright say it, but it has performed horribly because people already have the music they want to hear during games, so pay 10 bucks a month for it is asinine.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, they did it to push that subscription service, even if they didn't outright say it, but it has performed horribly because people already have the music they want to hear during games, so pay 10 bucks a month for it is asinine.



I mean I get that there is a large market for streaming music, and for me and millions of others 10 bucks a month is fine to have a large library of music easily available on multiple platforms, but by not having support for local media they're basically counting on people like you ponying up the 10 bucks a month because it's the only option, when that's never going to happen.

My point is that while integrating with spotify is a plus for the system, having that as the only way to play music on the system doesn't gain them anything.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2015)

So I tried Spotify free service. 

Playing Bloodborne (mainly for grinding, I like the game's soundtrack in the boss fights) while listening to this. 












I'm mad atmospheric and shit.

Because I'm not down with the ads and am not paying 10 a month, I don't see myself using this too much. But... at least its something.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 3, 2015)

so i just got a ps4 and the 10 dollar credit they give you apparently expired on 3/31/2015....

wtf?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2015)

Goova said:


> so i just got a ps4 and the 10 dollar credit they give you apparently expired on 3/31/2015....
> 
> wtf?


No PS+??


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> No PS+??



PS+ is irrelevant in this case, every new PS4 comes with a $10 PSN credit in the box. A lot of Amazon's expired on 3/31/2015, so nearly 100% of the people that jumped on the latest Bloodborne bundle got an expired code.

Goova, I would contact Amazon customer service and see what they can do.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 13, 2015)

What are some of the indie games you guys play?  I've been sort of migrating away from my PS4 lately because I don't have the money to buy any major releases like Bloodboune.  Have you guys tried the free game of the month for PS+?


----------



## Reyes (Apr 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fdxMyrXIN5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> [YOUTUBE]fdxMyrXIN5c[/YOUTUBE]


Without direct comparison of the same scenes this video seems kinda pointless as both versions look virtually identical, at least to the point where one would care.
But I must say, this project kinda baffles me. In a positive way, but still. The fact that it's for arcades (is it like the first arcade Square game since Ehrgeiz?); the fact that it's made by Team Ninja; the fact that it's just called Dissidia, and is sort of a reboot of a very niche sub-series. Why not just call it Dissidia 3.
All kinda weird factors not common for modern SE.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)

> Suikoden III possibly coming to the PlayStation 3


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 19, 2015)

Gonna save up to get a ps4 20 bucks every saturday helpin out already got a 150 dollar headstart


----------



## Simon (Apr 21, 2015)

PSN now supports PNG/transparency images.

1. Download the PlayStation App for iOS/Android and sign into your PSN account.
2. Tap your current avatar in the top-right of the app and select Profile.
3. Tap Edit Profile > Change Profile Picture > Select Photo and choose a PNG image you've downloaded.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 22, 2015)

7777777 said:


>



Now just skip IV and bring V


----------



## Enclave (Apr 22, 2015)

Kael Hyun said:


> Now just skip IV and bring V



You know, IV gets a lot of hate but if they just cut the random encounters at sea by about 3 times?  It'd actually be pretty good.  It still would be a touch lack luster but still, not bad.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

IV is pretty good, it grows on you. Should be played together with Tactics for more world and character development.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2015)

They're removing PT / Silent Hills teaser from PSN.

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 26, 2015)

7777777 said:


> IV is pretty good, it grows on you. Should be played together with Tactics for more world and character development.



I've played IV the only good thing I remember about that game was that your base was a Ship (and Personaly I would have prefered if Assassins Creed IV had a simular Consept of the Assassin's Base was on a Gallion (or something bigger I can't remember what the Biggest type of ships were in that game off of the top of my head))  and from what I remember Tactics isn't any better


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 26, 2015)

Either your memory or taste is shit. Maybe both.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 27, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Either your memory or taste is shit. Maybe both.



Nah Pritty sure It's yours. I Loved I-III and V, IV was just crap for the most part.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2015)

will we see a price cut this year for the ps4? or will it stay at 400?


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> will we see a price cut this year for the ps4? or will it stay at 400?



Hopefully so, plus at least in the UK they need to advertise more.  Right now Microsoft is the only one advertising especially with Witcher 3.  Sony needs to get out there and advertise as well with a slight price drop.  Never rest on your laurels.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2015)

if it drops in price probably won't happen till the holidays


----------



## Kaitou (May 17, 2015)

You guys need to follow


There's plenty of PS4 deals.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 27, 2015)

what game is pretty much essential to get for the ps4? i might getting it on saturday and i need help also might be the last of us bundle.


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

Bloodborne and Witcher 3 are the games to own.

Infamous Second Son
LotR: Shadow of Mordor

Are good as well.

Depends on what you like really.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 27, 2015)

I like RPG's mainly so witcher 3 and bloodborne are on the top the list for sure if i can get 2 games along with the last of us.


----------



## Jeff (May 27, 2015)

Some sales on PS4: 

Also I think Assassin's Creed and other games are off too, including some digital games (until June 10 so you have time Vespy)

I'd definitely recommend Shadow of Mordor; it's my game of the year.  Weren't you considering getting Dragon Age too?  Or was that for a last gen?


----------



## Vespy89 (May 27, 2015)

what does everybody think of Destiny?


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 27, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> what does everybody think of Destiny?



Such a shitty game after such awesome Hype. Should have been expected from  Devs who created Halo (Played the first 2 IMHO the story and the characters were as flat and as interesting as Cardboard. But I'm a guy who thinks I shouldn't have to read supplementary Books to get deeper into the characters.)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 28, 2015)

I don't think Destiny is a terrible game, but it was definitely overhyped and you need to know what you're getting into.

It has great combat and controls, and when played with friends can be a really great game. However, more than any game I've ever played you pretty much NEED to know people who play the game. Its gotten better, but there are still certain things you can't do with matchmaking (6 person raids for example), but when you've got a good crew together the game can be really fun.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 4, 2015)

i'm currently playing warframe and dragon age:inqusition envious of you all who are playing witcher 3.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2015)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't think Destiny is a terrible game, but it was definitely overhyped and you need to know what you're getting into.



Destiny is one of those games that without the Hype likely would have ended up with a solid 7 or 8/10 but because of the hype the dissapointment put it down to a 6.

Certainly not a bad game, but not great either.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2015)

Not quite PS4 related, but I finally got a hold of a PS3.

Current games

Yakuza 3
Demon's Souls
Ni no Kuni

Collection will slowly grow. Looking forward to playing these. Granted, it's been 2 days now and all I've done with the ps3 is watch Netflix. But these games will eventually be played. 

Add me on PSN.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 7, 2015)

and those games will consume your soul 2 long games on that list.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2015)

Guess this got hidden under E3. 20th Anniversary Controller and Headset is coming.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2015)

Ughhhhhhh Atlus
I heard there's going to be another trailer unveiled next week. Whatever, I'm still happy that P5 is still a thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2015)

Bloodborne
Senran Kagura: Estival Versus
Rock Band 4
TLG
Kingdom Hearts 3
Tales of Bersaria
FF7
Horizon: Zero Dawn
The Tomorrow Children

I think it's time I saved up for a PS4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2015)

Shirker joining the PlayStation Nation


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2015)

Took him long enough though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2015)

I joined Playstation Nation when Bloodborne came out.  The next PS4 game I plan on getting is Persona 5.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2015)

any news yet on a ps4 slim?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> any news yet on a ps4 slim?



Yup, it's called the launch PS4.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2015)

khris said:


> Shirker joining the PlayStation Nation





Kaitou said:


> Took him long enough though.



Was waiting for games to justify the purchase. Got games.

I better get around to getting that 2nd job. Because otherwise this winter is gonna be a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2015)

In before a Xbox fanboy say that only the US region counts.  But seriously microsoft if they want to get any real input into Europe (Which incidentally PS3 won as well) then it needs to up their game.  Not sure if the backwards compatability is enough to do that though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2015)

I live in Europe, so you know ... I know a few friends with X360. they just didn't buy any consoles after.


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Good news.



Damn, wasn't expecting it to be that much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2015)

lol, Europe doesn't count. Long live America!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> I live in Europe, so you know ... I know a few friends with X360. they just didn't buy any consoles after.



While that's likely the world wide sales between the PS3 and 360 is marginal, a few hundred thousand at best.  Last check actually had PS3 outselling the 360 by 200k.  But IMO with how they are recorded that is within margines of error and would say the PS3 likely may have won but due to PS3 having one less year of life to get as far as the xbox 360.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HY6i96ejKB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Jul 21, 2015)

*Officially licensed PlayStation 4 Media Remote*

Even has a share button. Priced at $29.99.

Pre-order ()


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> any news yet on a ps4 slim?


I hope something gets announced by next year.


----------



## sworder (Jul 22, 2015)

hasn't gotten a price drop and you're expecting a slim version?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2015)

It took 3 years for the ps3 to get its first slim model, so maybe it'll take 3 years again


----------



## Simon (Jul 23, 2015)

sworder said:


> hasn't gotten a price drop and you're expecting a slim version?





blakstealth said:


> It took 3 years for the ps3 to get its first slim model, so maybe it'll take 3 years again



PS4 has sold over 20 million units, don't expect a price drop or slim model any time soon.


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2015)

i need bloodborne dlc news, what is taking so long


----------



## Enclave (Jul 28, 2015)

sworder said:


> i need bloodborne dlc news, what is taking so long



Dragon Quest XI being announced has made me no longer care.  All resources in the industry must be put towards getting it made and both the PS4 and 3DS versions localised and released asap.  Delay all other DLC and game releases, this takes top priority.


----------



## Simon (Aug 12, 2015)

*Vote to Play Begins Thursday, Help Decide Next PS Plus Lineup*





> Today, we’re pleased to announce the games that will be part of Vote to Play — our special promotion that enables PlayStation Plus members to vote on one of three PlayStation 4 games for next month’s PS Plus game lineup. All three of these games would be a great addition to our lineup, and we want to put the choice in your hands when voting begins on Thursday, August 13th.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the games on the ballot.





> Armello
> A grim fairy-tale board game come to life, combining deep, tactical card play, rich tabletop strategy, and RPG elements. Set in a vibrant magical world with a tinge of darkness, Armello thrusts players into an epic struggle for power as they quest, scheme, explore, vanquish monsters, perform the mad king’s royal edicts, and face off against other players, with one ultimate end goal in mind — storming the palace and becoming King or Queen of Armello.
> 
> Grow Home
> ...





> Voting starts Thursday, August 13th at 8:30 AM Pacific and ends Monday, August 24th, at 8:30 AM Pacific. The final result will be revealed after voting closes. If you’re a PS Plus member and you want to cast your vote, simply log on to PS4 with your PSN account, and access Vote to Play under “What’s New,” “Notifications,” or visit the PS Plus section of the PlayStation Store, where you’ll find details for Vote to Play.
> 
> The game with the most votes will automatically be included in our September free game lineup, and PlayStation Plus members can get the two runners-up at a discount. We can’t wait to see what PlayStation Plus members decide for September in our first Vote to Play event. We’ll have more events in the future, so stay tuned.


(Source)

Voting for Armello, game looks super interesting.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Look like GT7 will be revealed at the Paris games show:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saishin (Aug 18, 2015)

I need an explanation,to activate for the first time the PS4 or when I put for the first time a game into the console to start it do I have to be conected with internet? I'm not speaking about the extra options that you can do with internet,I'm saying if it is necessary to be connected with internet to activate and play the games.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 18, 2015)

Saishin said:


> I need an explanation,to activate for the first time the PS4 or when I put for the first time a game into the console to start it do I have to be conected with internet? I'm not speaking about the extra options that you can do with internet,I'm saying if it is necessary to be connected with internet to activate and play the games.



Nope, not necessary.

Unless it's a game that requires internet of course like Destiny or Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 18, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Nope, not necessary.
> 
> Unless it's a game that requires internet of course like Destiny or Final Fantasy XIV.


So you are saying that I can't play FFXIV without a connection to internet right? 

Btw I have the intention to buy the PS4 CUH-1200,is it good?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 18, 2015)

I sold the first model to get the new Destiny PS4.....looks amazing.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2015)

Saishin said:


> So you are saying that I can't play FFXIV without a connection to internet right?
> 
> Btw I have the intention to buy the PS4 CUH-1200,is it good?



Yeah you can't since FFXIV is an MMO which needs online connection.


----------



## Savior (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone recommend me some good 2 player or co op PS4 games. Have a visitor and would like to get some gaming done on my ps4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2015)

Savior said:


> Someone recommend me some good 2 player or co op PS4 games. Have a visitor and would like to get some gaming done on my ps4.



Guacamelee and Rocket League (splitscreen).


----------



## Enclave (Aug 19, 2015)

Savior said:


> Someone recommend me some good 2 player or co op PS4 games. Have a visitor and would like to get some gaming done on my ps4.



Diablo 3 has some good local co-op fun to be had.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Savior said:


> Someone recommend me some good 2 player or co op PS4 games. Have a visitor and would like to get some gaming done on my ps4.



Any of the Lego games and Rayman Legends.


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2015)

For those who plan on getting the PlayStation 20th Anniversary controller and headset, the release date has changed from September 29th to Sept 1st.


----------



## Savior (Aug 22, 2015)

Assassin's Creed IV for 20$ worth it?
Loved AC I and II but hated III


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2015)

Savior said:


> Assassin's Creed IV for 20$ worth it?
> Loved AC I and II but hated III



Pirate's Creed IV?  Yeah, it's worth it.  Bare in mind, it barely even qualifies as an Assassin's Creed game 

It honestly should have been a new IP altogether and should have had all the Assassin stuff cut out.


----------



## Savior (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually bought ACIV but then my ps3 died on me.

It's actually 10 bucks. Should be worth it.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 26, 2015)

Is there a MMORPG, open world kind of game for PS4?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2015)

Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## Koichi (Aug 26, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Final Fantasy XIV



Ahh that one... Are there more of those kind? (Besides Elder Scrolls xD)


----------



## Simon (Aug 26, 2015)

There aren't very many MMORPGs on the PS4 at the moment, but there are plenty of open-world RPGs.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 30, 2015)

So just got me a ps4 and got this too look forward too

-Witcher 3
-Bloodborne
-Batman AK
-pre ordered MGS V too

About 1/3 done with batman. Looks great, but i honestly can't stand the batmobile. Its really bringing the game down for me.

Just spent the whole day playing the witcher 3. Game's pretty fucking dope, not gonna lie.


----------



## sworder (Aug 30, 2015)

beat the witcher before getting into bloodborne

i literally could not go back to it after how much better the gameplay in BB is


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Craving Until Dawn right now. I love horror and the game looks impressive. Going to buy this game.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 30, 2015)

sworder said:


> beat the witcher before getting into bloodborne
> 
> i literally could not go back to it after how much better the gameplay in BB is



i watched a playthrough of BB on youtube, and even tho combat might be better, there's something to say for open world gameplay which is pretty frigging impressive in Witcher.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2015)

Uncharted 4, March 18th

Collector Editions:


----------



## kluang (Sep 2, 2015)

Got meself a Witcher 3

Not touching Bloodborne or anything that can make me rage quit

Will get mgs

Half way in U.Dawn


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2015)

Bloodborne is tough but its not unfair, the key is patience and understanding that death means you need to learn from your mistake and this is from someone who is only on the 4th boss.

However if your just looking to relax and chill then BB is not that game, it definitely requires your 100% attention


----------



## Sauce (Sep 5, 2015)

Going to get Until Dawn and Infamous Second Son today.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 6, 2015)

So my friends want to get me a game for my birthday and they asked me what I'd like
I was thinking about Witcher 3, but I haven't played witcher 1&2
also thought about the DMC4 SE, but apparently it's digital only.

any other suggestion?

for refrence, I own: Shadow of mordor, Infamous, AC4, Last of Us and MKX


----------



## kluang (Sep 7, 2015)

Last of us is amazing they say. 

Will get that after mgs 5. 

About this driveclub. Is it totaly free for psn user?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2015)

according to polygon sony is gonna bring some ps2 classics to ps4 dark cloud 2,ape escape 2 and twizted metal black

article is here:


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2015)

*New DualShock 4 colors*


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2015)

>Still no Duel Shock 2 styled ps4 controller


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2015)

I also saw that they are making changes to ps now or something and that it will enter beta testing at the show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2015)

Steel black and crystal


----------



## Enclave (Sep 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >Still no Duel Shock 2 styled ps4 controller



I doubt you'll ever see one.


----------



## sworder (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vbGdIdHOO3I[/YOUTUBE]

my body is ready


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm getting Bloodborne this week so I'm hyped as well.


----------



## sworder (Sep 15, 2015)

you'll be happy to know they picked one of the most interesting parts of the story to base the DLC on

the lore is amazing and learning more about the Old Hunters is excellent imo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2015)

A goddamn list of kick ass reveals. With Gamescom for the Bone and TGS for PS4, the shitty 2011-2014 era of fucking nothing to play seems to be over.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2015)

2016 is gonna be banner year for playstation nation so many good to great games coming out.


----------



## Mako (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh god. Q1 2016 is stacked.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2015)

Actually want a PS4 now. Probably get it when Niho comes out although Gravity Rush, the Yakuza games and Persona 5 are the main reason why I'm going full idort. Bloodborne too since everyone hyped that shit to hell and back, especially Infuriated Georgio.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2015)

PS4 seems to be slaying when it comes to fighting exclusives. I saw the KOF14 trailer and I think that's a PS4 exclusive as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2015)

KOF14 looks worse than the nasty shit I took today, that game isn't steering anyone into a console purchase.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodborne too since everyone hyped that shit to hell and back, especially Infuriated Georgio.



I take my thanks in blow jobs and $10 bills.

And you will thank me.


----------



## kluang (Sep 15, 2015)

Finish U. Dawn

Fuck up some decision

Not the ending I want

75% into Witcher 3

The last Yakuza game and the only Yakuza game I played is Yakuza 2


----------



## Sauce (Sep 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> KOF14 looks worse than the nasty shit I took today, that game isn't steering anyone into a console purchase.



True, but a lot of people are defending it saying that it's still in alpha.


----------



## kluang (Sep 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iuMW6Vfn8KU[/YOUTUBE]

Love weird ass Playstation trailer


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 16, 2015)

I dunno if anybody has mentioned this but world of tanks is coming to ps4


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 16, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> I dunno if anybody has mentioned this but world of tanks is coming to ps4



[YOUTUBE]lqAR_wkIIsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up a 20th Anniversary dualshock, GameStop only got two.

Pre-orders were up for weeks at all major retailers. I wonder how limited they actually are.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> Picked up a 20th Anniversary dualshock, GameStop only got two.
> 
> Pre-orders were up for weeks at all major retailers. I wonder how limited they actually are.



I have one pre-ordered at amazon.ca, hopefully there's no issues with it.  Canada is getting it in October


----------



## Simon (Sep 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> I have one pre-ordered at amazon.ca, hopefully there's no issues with it.  Canada is getting it in October


GameStop got it September 1st here in the US, but all other retailers including


----------



## kluang (Sep 19, 2015)

I want to play that waifu simulator, I mean Summer Lessons


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2015)

PS4 is receiving a $50 price cut on October 9th.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 19, 2015)

Just bought my second PS4(new destiny bundle)after I sold my first one. I'll be mad if the price cut comes now.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2015)

Should have waited a bit longer.


----------



## kluang (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eeHNCHSQRgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 1, 2015)

Did someone make a community for Naruto Forums?

I made it.

Add me to be in it. 
SalamanderKnight


----------



## Simon (Oct 2, 2015)

Got your invite, joined!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2015)

$50 price drop confirmed,  needed I feel even if they are double what Xbox one is at


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2015)

i like that new community feature they have added


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice little breakdown over sales figures between Sony and Microsoft.

Short version Sony pulling away, Microsoft NEEDS something big and fast if it is to begin the catching up process.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2015)

don't read too much into it. To begin with, Ars is a joke. MS is not catching up regardless of what they do. There's nothing they can do to substitute the rest of the world for their US focused campaign.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 17, 2015)

2 Valkyria games are coming to PS4.

1st is a remaster of the 1st game:



The upcoming remaster of Valkyria Chronicles won?t be just a simple upgrade in graphics, but it?ll also have trophies and DLC, along with a demo for Valkyria: Azure Revolution, which will also be used as a way to get feedback from fans on the upcoming title.

Valkyria Chronicles Remaster will release in Japan on February 10, 2016 for PlayStation 4.


2nd is a new game, Valkyria: Azure Revolution will launch for PlayStation 4 in Japan in winter 2016. 



Here are the first details via Famitsu:

Prologue

With the discovery of the azure mineral Ragnite, the powerful Rus Empire achieved rapid industrial development and expanded its territory. Jutland, a small country, is econmically blockaded by the large country, and advocating ?independence and freedom from colonial rule,? strikes the empire army?s base.

Characters

Amleth ? The protagonist. The commanding officer of the Jutland Kingdom?s elite Anti-Valkyria Unit.
Ophelia ? The heroine. The princess of the Jutland Kingdom.
Brynhildr ? A Valkyria sided with the Rus Empire that stands before the heroes.
System

?Gouache? Drawing Engine ? Through detail and vivid color, the game is depicted in a painting-esque visual presentation..
?LeGION? Battle System ? A rela-time battle system with added simulation elements. Details are still unknown, but in the screenshots, you can see all party members attacking at the same time.

How work on a new Valkyria game began?

Ozawa: ?We wanted to do something new using Valkyria, and one of the things we?re putting in is a real-time system. Initially, we were considering real-time strategy, but we went with an RPG because we think that?s what more users will want to play.?

This game?s connection to Valkyria Chronicles?

Ozawa: ?This time, we switched to an RPG. The concept of the battle system and the sensation of the battlefield are the same, but because it?s an RPG with simulation elements, you can experience the battlefield through a different perspective.?

Regarding the flow of the game?

Ozawa: ?You get the feeling that you?re taking territory from a major power and expanding your scope. You?ll prepare at the base, go out to the field, achieve your objectives, and return to base. It?s similar to an RPG where you go into dungeons.?

Regarding the world?

Ozawa: ?It?s completely different (from Valkyria Chronicles). This time, the key item known as Ragnite is not just used as an energy resource, but also has magical aspects. Valkyria are supernatural compared to humans, beings considered close to gods.?

Shimosato: ?I want them to become known as the Senjou series and Kakumei series.? (Note: This means the ?Battlefield? series and ?Revolution? series. In Japan, Valkyria Chronicles is called ?Senjou no Valkyria,? or ?Valkyria of the Battlefield,? while this new title is called ?Aoki Kakumei no Valkyria,? or ?Valkyria of the Azure Revolution.?)

Regarding combat?

Ozawa: ?There are symbol encounters, but symbols are shown as a unit, and you can interact with a symbol before the encounter. You can snipe an enemy symbol, use a smokescreen to disable it, or shoot at it with a rifle to lure the enemy. Sniping is powerful, but on the battlefield it functions like an usable item so there are limits how often it can be used.

?Battles are conducted by setting commands to buttons. They?re action-ish battles. It takes on the familiar form of recent RPGs. The maximum amount of party members is five. You control one of them, and the rest move based on a set thought process.?

Shimosato: ?As there are beings that transform into tanks, there are also weapons that imitate living things.?

A message for fans?

Shimosato: ?We can?t announce it yet, but we?re commissioning music from a famous name.?

Ozawa: ?There are parts similar to Valkyria Chronicles, but because it?s largely different on the surface in a good way, we want you to enjoy this game with flat eyes as a new series.?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 2 Valkyria games are coming to PS4.
> 
> 1st is a remaster of the 1st game:
> 
> ...



Great news I was just thinking about Valkyria Chronicles, Now just tell me when this comes to the States and I'll be happy


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

wow awesome news

now only if they port it to the PC


----------



## Reyes (Nov 18, 2015)

They will most likely announced a PC port with the western release, PC market is non existence in Japan.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2015)

I must have this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2015)

Any signs of life from Sega is a good sign.

Now if they would just make a sequel that actually resembles the original Valkirya Chronicles, I'd be happy.


----------



## Simon (Nov 19, 2015)

Well they recently talked about VC sales, game has passed 1 million not including steam sales.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2015)

PS2 emulation coming to PS4.



> Sony is working on bringing PlayStation 2 titles to the PlayStation 4, the company confirmed to WIRED Thursday evening.
> 
> “We are working on utilizing PS2 emulation technology to bring PS2 games forward to the current generation,” a Sony representative told WIRED via email. “We have nothing further to comment at this point in time.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup, sounds more like it's going to be PS2 Classics rather than PS2 DvDs that work though.

Makes sense now why Konami released Suikoden III on PSN this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 20, 2015)

that is so awesome on a non-related note i am leaning towards getting elder scrolls online for xmas go ahead and tell me why this is a bad idea


----------



## Reyes (Dec 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GlWlnBg-PUc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]A3sBZ5Nr4hc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IOmPDvVz3MA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mN3x7ZwR_V4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RlXs8Cbv3z4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]y1zQyC6GZIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 5, 2015)

i'm excited for Ni no Kuni 2 and Paragon i am meh on the FF 7 remake.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zuBSUJfpBk[/YOUTUBE]



-Return to Strangereal
-VR confirmed as an optional component
-Developed with Unreal
-Game has just started development so this will be the only piece of information for a while.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 5, 2015)

ni no kuni 2

shut up and take my money goddammit

looks like it's time to get a ps4


----------



## Mako (Dec 5, 2015)

holy shit nnk2.

That came out of nowhere.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 5, 2015)

Mako said:


> holy shit nnk2.
> 
> That came out of nowhere.



Naw, there's been hints that it was in the works for a couple years now.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 6, 2015)

ni no kuni 2, ratchet and clank

some awesome titles next year!


----------



## King Zoro (Dec 28, 2015)

Ps4>xb1 .


----------



## Enclave (Dec 30, 2015)

PS4 done got hacked

[youtube]2A7V3GLWF6U[/youtube]


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey fellow Sonyggers, I'm buying a PS4 in a few days. I'm looking for help in selecting games as I haven't really followed PS titles over the past few years. I do own a few PS3 titles, but it is quite limited. I've mostly been gaming on PC. However, I really do want to get back into console gaming again, I'm just a little bit puzzled as to what to get, so here's hoping people can help me conjure a list of titles to start getting for PS4. 

Generally, I'm a fan of open-world action-adventure games like Shadow of the Colossus, Shenmue, GTA and Sleeping Dogs. I also like quirky puzzle solving games like Catherine or Shadow of Memories. RPG games. Fighting games. Horror games. Etc.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought myself a PS4 for the holidays a few days ago. It was a bit of an impulse buy but I wanted one anyway (it was either that or a 3DS XL). Anyway, I bought that and Injustice: God Among Us. I like it so far. And it was rather easy to activate. Just plug in the wire and it was done. What sucks though is the fact that you can't play any PS3 with it. 
No idea which other games to buy though. Other than Mortal Kombat X that is.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 3, 2016)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> I bought myself a PS4 for the holidays a few days ago. It was a bit of an impulse buy but I wanted one anyway (it was either that or a 3DS XL). Anyway, I bought that and Injustice: God Among Us. I like it so far. And it was rather easy to activate. Just plug in the wire and it was done. What sucks though is the fact that you can't play any PS3 with it.
> No idea which other games to buy though. Other than Mortal Kombat X that is.



Bloodborn
Infamous: Second Son
Witcher 3
Fallout 4
Almost all of the PS2 games on PS4
Super Star Wars

Give me time these are all off the top of my head...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 4, 2016)

PSN is down.

Just as I was about to buy something too .


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 7, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Hey fellow Sonyggers, I'm buying a PS4 in a few days. I'm looking for help in selecting games as I haven't really followed PS titles over the past few years. I do own a few PS3 titles, but it is quite limited. I've mostly been gaming on PC. However, I really do want to get back into console gaming again, I'm just a little bit puzzled as to what to get, so here's hoping people can help me conjure a list of titles to start getting for PS4.
> 
> Generally, I'm a fan of open-world action-adventure games like Shadow of the Colossus, Shenmue, GTA and Sleeping Dogs. I also like quirky puzzle solving games like Catherine or Shadow of Memories. RPG games. Fighting games. Horror games. Etc.



Witcher 3 you might like. There's also Infamous: Second Son, Fall out 4.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 7, 2016)

Rather Excited for  Ni no Kuni 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 7, 2016)

You nigs that haven't joined.....Join the NF PSN Group. 

SalamanderKnight


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jan 8, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> You nigs that haven't joined.....Join the NF PSN Group.
> 
> SalamanderKnight



That's one thing I hate about the groups. You can't search for groups your interested in that your friends aren't in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Kael Hyun said:


> That's one thing I hate about the groups. You can't search for groups your interested in that your friends aren't in.



I'll add you so I can invite you. PSN - KhrisNF


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 9, 2016)

PSN has groups now?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 10, 2016)

DJ Ezio said:


> PSN has groups now?


No idea!!!


----------



## Sauce (Jan 10, 2016)

The group feature is really cool.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

but somewhat flawed. they need to add a search feature.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2016)

I like how my PS4 is basically a Bloodborne machine much the same way my WiiU is a Bayonetta 2 machine.

I need to play other games.


----------



## kluang (Jan 11, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> You nigs that haven't joined.....Join the NF PSN Group.
> 
> SalamanderKnight



We have one?

harizcapz


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2016)

A friend of mine who i haven't seen in a while came over to my apartment and brought his PS4 with him, and one of the games he brought was Zestiria. I tried it out for about 3 hours and watched him play through his file for roughly 5 and... well... I liked it. A lot. Maybe it's because the last one I played was Xillia or maybe it's because my expectations for it were so low from all the rigmarole and controversy it caused that when it ended up not being garbage, I was blown away.

Whatever this case, it shot up from "possible purchase if I have the dough" to #2 in my priority list of games to get when I can finally afford a Quad.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know, I don't really care for the changes to the battle system that came with Zestiria.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll admit the reason I latched on to them is mainly because it's literally just Graces again, but with a less annoying CC gauge. Fusion is just linking from Xillia, but with an actual purpose. Both are things I generally enjoyed from their games of origin, but hated how clumsily they were introduced.

The fact that you absolutely NEED 2 humans on the field in order to maximize your party is pretty dumb, though. Heck, I don't even think there's a narrative reason for it, you just get needlessly restricted.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 18, 2016)

do you guys think that there'll be a final fantasy XV bundle (with a specially designed PS4) released with this in the US? i plan on getting a PS4 this year for that game (and KH3 eventually). when do you guys think is a good time to buy one (assuming there isn't a XV bundle with a specially designed PS4)


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2016)

probably when they are on sale xv won't have a concrete release date till a special event in March when they'll reveal it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The group feature is really cool.


I have to wait till next year to buy a PS4,still stuck on a PS3 atm. .


----------



## Enclave (Jan 18, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> do you guys think that there'll be a final fantasy XV bundle (with a specially designed PS4) released with this in the US? i plan on getting a PS4 this year for that game (and KH3 eventually). when do you guys think is a good time to buy one (assuming there isn't a XV bundle with a specially designed PS4)



Well, I'm certain there will be one in Japan because Japan gets all the speciality systems.  For North America though?  I have doubts but it's not flat out impossible.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 24, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> do you guys think that there'll be a final fantasy XV bundle (with a specially designed PS4) released with this in the US? i plan on getting a PS4 this year for that game (and KH3 eventually). when do you guys think is a good time to buy one (assuming there isn't a XV bundle with a specially designed PS4)



I'm going to be upset I bought a PS4 now if there is.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> do you guys think that there'll be a final fantasy XV bundle (with a specially designed PS4) released with this in the US? i plan on getting a PS4 this year for that game (and KH3 eventually). when do you guys think is a good time to buy one (assuming there isn't a XV bundle with a specially designed PS4)



Chances of that happening probably are low in the US. As far as North America goes, we only got a FFXIII faceplate for the Xbox 360. Japan was the one that got the nice PS3 bundles with FF designs. So your best bet is to import one. 

As for your second question, it depends on what you like, really, but I would say any time this year is the best time to get one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 14, 2016)

Awwww yay-yuh, this mofo finally got himself a PS-fucking-4!!  Unfortunately I gotta wait a few days to figure out this shit where it's not showing up on the TV screen...


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Awwww yay-yuh, this mofo finally got himself a PS-fucking-4!!  Unfortunately I gotta wait a few days to figure out this shit where it's not showing up on the TV screen...



Welcome to the second better side of gaming.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Welcome to the second better side of gaming.



 You still haven't hit me up bro. Guess I'll have to hit you up instead.

I got a question: so I found out each game costs at least 50GB to play and the PS4 has 500GB. That gives you at least 10 games to play on the PS4... So if I uninstalled a game I'm not currently playing, does that delete my saved data in the game as well? I don't wanna lose progress


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm waiting for many RPGs


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Awwww yay-yuh, this mofo finally got himself a PS-fucking-4!!  Unfortunately I gotta wait a few days to figure out this shit where it's not showing up on the TV screen...



This shit is affecting other people?I thought my hdmi cord was fucked. The only solution I found is to plug and unplug the hdmi from either the console or tv.

Save data is recorded as a second file, deleting the game will not delete the save data, you can even back it up on a HDD if you want. Also not every game is 50gb, however most AAA games are 20gb -40gb on average. However with the giant ass patches and dlc you can get very close to 50gb. Alot of other games are really small in file, the new digimon game was less then 3gb which surprised me.


Anyways fuck this sale, I'm playing XBCX but I just got witcher and FO4, it will be June before I can start playing anymore 2016 games.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> You still haven't hit me up bro. Guess I'll have to hit you up instead.
> 
> I got a question: so I found out each game costs at least 50GB to play and the PS4 has 500GB. That gives you at least 10 games to play on the PS4... So if I uninstalled a game I'm not currently playing, does that delete my saved data in the game as well? I don't wanna lose progress



Sorry for the delay but I added you. 

You don't lose your save data if you delete the game since the PS4 isn't the PS Vita. However, since you got PlayStation Plus, I would suggest that you set up Auto Save Upload just in case anything happens to your PS4. I'm positive you don't lose your save if you delete the game though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 29, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Sorry for the delay but I added you.
> 
> You don't lose your save data if you delete the game since the PS4 isn't the PS Vita. However, since you got PlayStation Plus, I would suggest that you set up Auto Save Upload just in case anything happens to your PS4. I'm positive you don't lose your save if you delete the game though.




Awesome  Now I'm experiencing an issue where I can't access the system's storage. It just tells me it'll close the app I'm using  help


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 18, 2016)

*More Powerful PS4 Might be in the Works - Report*
The "PS4.5" could be able to run games at 4K resolution.



> Sony is working on a more powerful PlayStation 4, if a report from Kotaku is correct. The report says the upgraded PS4 would come with increased graphical capabilities to run games at 4K resolution.
> 
> Developer sources told Kotaku about the improved PS4. It's not currently known if current owners will be able to upgrade their hardware or if this will be a brand new system altogether. Whatever the case is, Sony has apparently started talking to developers about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 18, 2016)

^


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2016)

i knew it was worth it to hold out


----------



## sworder (Mar 18, 2016)

The World said:


> i knew it was worth it to hold out



lol think how much it would cost to run games at 4K at a stable frame rate

currently 60fps games don't even make it to 1080p, and the 1080p games hover around 20-25fps


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't actually have a PS4 yet, but this still pisses me off a bit.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2016)

It's just a rumour, these sorts of rumours tend to end up false.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2016)

You need to spend way north of 1000$ to run 4k games decently. What kind of ridiculous rumor or idea is this?


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> You need to spend way north of 1000$ to run 4k games decently. What kind of ridiculous rumor or idea is this?



Well, they can always mean that the PS4.5 can run some non-demanding indie games in 4k.  Don't need some $1,000+ console for that. 

But yeah, this does seem a bit unlikely.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello fellow gamers,

I'm currently working on Tales of Zestiria alone and sometimes with a friend, i'm  enjoying it so far and it makes me feel like i want to 100% it all the way so i make sure i've done everything.

But knowing myself, this could either take really long or not long at all, and therefore i come with the dreadful question on any noteworthy games that i could play next?

Preferably a nice decent playingtime RPG or generally enjoyable gameplay,
No shooters.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 6, 2016)

Speaking as somebody who doesn't always get to have access to the TV when he wants to play the PS4?  I approve of the new 3.50 system update and its ability to let me remote play from my PC.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 13, 2016)

Maybe with the next iteration of ps4, being able to play 4k blu rays is more likely. I feel like the console, waaay down its lifespan, will be able to play games in 4k resolution, though. I mean, it's got a "4" in the name, so it will be a wasted opportunity if it didn't.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

Are they retarded? 4k television is like $1000+ and i doubt 4k games can run at a steady 30fps or even 60fps. 

If they go this route then all of us ps4 users should be getting a refund or discount if we trade in our ps4

I hope this shit is not true. If it is then all games should look better like FFXV for example


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody with any idea of PC hardware and benchmarks is going to assume a new PS4 iteration will be able to handle or aim to handle 4k games at a console price point. In 4 years maybe.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

I miss medieval rpg like FF XII


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2016)

frankly I have doubts about true 4K gaming even on PS5



and I also have doubts this PS4 Neo will provide a stable 60 fps in all future Neo games, but we'll see


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2016)

It's not gonna have stable 60 fps any more than the PS4 had stable 30.
Some devs will manage it. A lot won't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2016)

Horizon After Dawn already delayed for a Neo release. Not sure I like this direction tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2016)

All those rumors sound alright, but can it play Pineapple Exress in 4k?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't think they're promising 60fps for everybody, just more stable fps thanks to the extra horsepower.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 21, 2016)

This ain't going to do well.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2016)

Punk Zebra said:


> This ain't going to do well.



Don't know about this.  I imagine that those who lack a PS4 at the moment would perhaps be willing to sprend the money to buy a Neo instead of a regular PS4.  I even see some PS4 owners purchasing a Neo.  It probably won't surpass PS4 sales but it could do well enough.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2016)

I can vouch for that. I still don't have the thing and am currently saving up for one, but if a better version is on the horizon, hell yeah, I'm coppin' it.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2016)

I would trade in my PS4 if I didnt have the Dragon Quest one.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 24, 2016)

I wonder if they'll let us upgrade if we already own a ps4? not sure i'll get this new version.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Some tradein deal?  Maybe retailers might do it but probably nit a Sony policy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

Would really suck if the neo/ps4k version performed better. They can look prettier, but that's about it. Otherwise this will set a precedent to upgrade your console every 2-3 years which actually goes against console gaming IMHO.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Performance will almost certainly be better.  They might try to limit fps in multiplayer but it will probably be more stable than regular PS4.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2016)

Golden week sale is trash.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2016)

As much as I dislike console wars I did find these 2 images interesting.

March 2016 lifetime sales/shipped



March 2015



At this rate the PS4 looks to be running away like the PS2 did.  Especially if the charts are true then the Xbox one still has not hit PS4 sales of this time last year and the PS4 in one year came close enough to the whole lifetime sales of the Xbox one.  Just a couple million short.

Those are pretty good numbers for sony.  Though I hope Microsoft can gain some ground as competition is good.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2016)

PS4 is doing fantastic though it probably will never hit PS2 levels.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah, but that's an unfairly high bar.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't know about it being unfair.  The market is certainly different than what it was during the PS2's days but I don't believe that it is impossible for the total sales to hit PS2 levels.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2016)

PS2 had 155m sales at the end of its lifespan in 2012.  While yeah I can't see PS4 reaching that level if things go the way they are then it is a possibility.  What I meant in previous post is that essentially the PS4 domination will be just extremely large by end of the generation like the PS2s were.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 30, 2016)

PS2 was pretty much the only big player back then and it had many popular developers backing it up. I remember the days reading famitsu sales and when it was normal for games to sell 1 million copies in the first day in Japan. 
I think the only "big" game they're expecting to sell near that amount of copies is the new FF. I doubt it'll reach those numbers though. 

Am I going blind or is there really no Uncharted 4 thread in the game shelf? It's coming out in 10 days..


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 1, 2016)

Haohmaru said:


> Am I going blind or is there really no Uncharted 4 thread in the game shelf? It's coming out in 10 days..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Recommend me some good medieval games plz


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Seems good from the video trailer

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 7, 2016)

Curious, is there ever any E3 discussion threads or does all that stuff get discussed only in each of the console threads?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 7, 2016)

I believe the ps4 can get ps2 level sales, especially if they bring back old favorites. I want them to make a new Def Jam game like the first two old ones, but with new moves and artists.


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2016)

Dream said:


> PS4 is doing fantastic though it probably will never hit PS2 levels.



It will if it has little  competition.  Which seems to be the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (May 12, 2016)

Beyond: Two Souls has a great cinematic experience. Loving it.


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Curious, is there ever any E3 discussion threads or does all that stuff get discussed only in each of the console threads?


One usually gets made when E3 week starts


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2016)

Any news regarding the PS4 Neo's price tag??


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2016)

Yay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2016)

So what happened to 15?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2016)

So the PS4.5/PS4K is confirmed. awesome.


----------



## Matty (Jun 11, 2016)

Dooooooooope


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2016)

Dream said:


> I don't know about it being unfair.  The market is certainly different than what it was during the PS2's days but I don't believe that it is impossible for the total sales to hit PS2 levels.



That's an amusing thing isn't it?

The PS2 was known for a ton of great games of all genres and varieties. Then suddenly next gen that stopped. The only thing that was advertised on the TV was the next open world action collectathon bore fest or the umpteenth military fps.

You could still find them ofc but now you had to look for them. The few that were famous like FF and Silent Hill fucked themselves over so hard that they were a mere shadow of their former selves. 

Something fucked up happen last gen man... Every fucking dev and publisher must have upped their opium dosage or something.

PS4 seems like it's trying to bring some variety back to the forefront, something every gamer is aching for now after last gen.

It helps that X1 shot itself in the foot with its launch too of course. Not like that was surprising, they can't even make a consistently good Windows OS so it stands to reason they can't make a consistently good console either. If they didn't have the monopoly they did they wouldn't even be in business anymore.


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)

Tomorrow's Square Enix conference will determine whether or not I purchase myself a new PS3. I just want to finally play the KH remixes.

What are you all planning to pick up after this E3? I've got my eyes on Horizon and the Last Guardian.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2016)

Well P5 was pushed off 'till next year... -sigh- so I won't be picking a PS4 up until September for Star Ocean and FFXV.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Dad of War and Horizon seem like must pickups for me.

Need to see more of Resident Evil 7

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2016)

Horizon continues to hold my attention and hype
Open world next gen monster robot hunter - yes please
The boss gameplay was kinda ehh though

----


Worst part of the conference was that
The Gravity Queen took no part in the conference
It's a bummer seeing such an amazing effort being given a steallth trailer


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2016)

As expected Sony's lineup is top notch. Although im kind of scared for the new God of War. Getting the third person treatment with slow ass combat is a turn off but hopefully it will be improved and wont turn out a disappointment


----------



## God Movement (Jun 14, 2016)

Will probably get ANOTHER PS4 instead of an Xbone.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 14, 2016)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yay



My favourite FF game tbh

So many hours went in that game back in the days just training and levelling, I was hooked. Still couldn't defeat Yiazmat though but I will smash him this time 

Still stuck with a PS3 though


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

New information and screenshots too:


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

huge PSN sale just went up


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Wish I got in on that 80% off sale last month


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2016)

I have been permanently scarred by the sentence "Welcome to the family son".


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Never played it but I always tend to hear nothing but praise about it, should I get Bully?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 15, 2016)

I've played a bit of Bully, pretty fun game overall.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Any news regarding the PS4 Neo's price tag??


what is exactly a PS4 Neo?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Never played it but I always tend to hear nothing but praise about it, should I get Bully?



A strong RockStar title. Get it, amigo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> A strong RockStar title. Get it, amigo.



It is a Rockstar game and you recommend it, so why the hell not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> It is a Rockstar game and you recommend it, so why the hell not?



Especially if it's on sale, man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Especially if it's on sale, man.



It is?  I know it was like around $5 during the flash sale last month but it's  $14.99 now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> It is?  I know it was like around $5 during the flash sale last month but it's  $14.99 now.



I didn't check the E3 sale but just assumed it was on sale since you asked for it. I say it's worth the 15 dollars but you can wait, tbh.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> I didn't check the E3 sale but just assumed it was on sale since you asked for it. I say it's worth the 15 dollars but you can wait, tbh.



Doesn't Rockstar occasionally have sales for their games?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Doesn't Rockstar occasionally have sales for their games?



Every time there was a big sale, I saw the Grand Theft Auto PS2toPS4 games on sale plenty of times, so yeah. Not sure about Bully though.


----------



## Roharu (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question after this E3, do you think it is worth it for me to get a PS4 next month? I don't know if it is a little too late or should I just wait for the next generation console.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 18, 2016)

Get it, get it NOW.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2016)

The guys from Digital Foundry, who have inside info, claim the PS4 Neo is going to be released this year.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2016)

It only makes sense with some of these titles like Horizon getting delayed. I do expect that the only title that is gonna take advantage of it during launch will be Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> It only makes sense with some of these titles like Horizon getting delayed. I do expect that the only title that is gonna take advantage of it during launch will be Final Fantasy XV.



I can tell now Horizon is going to be delayed now that you mention it


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> I can tell now Horizon is going to be delayed now that you mention it



You mean that is going to get delayed again? Maybe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> You mean that is going to get delayed again? Maybe.



It was delayed before? I only took interest in this game when E3 came so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

They have 9 freakin months till release date and the game already looks great. Doubt it will be delayed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 9, 2016)

How's no man's sky?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2016)

Check the twitch streams.Game is perfect for streaming actually since you never see the same thing twice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toby (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going to buy a PS4 or PS4.5 this autumn. 

Looking forward to this beauty <3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 22, 2016)

Rumors are the PS4 Slim is coming out soon.

I might get it if the price is around 200-300 range.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

In the Maze of Kadath

don't like this at all. i'll be more than happy to have less free games or no free games at all if it means a significant reduction for this subscription. and it's not like sony is running all of the servers for every multiplayer experience _(eg. overwatch which has its own). _they need to clarify to their audience of 40+ million users what exactly justifies this price hike

looking greedy af right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2016)

ted. said:


> In the Maze of Kadath
> 
> don't like this at all. i'll be more than happy to have less free games or no free games at all if it means a significant reduction for this subscription. and it's not like sony is running all of the servers for every multiplayer experience _(eg. overwatch which has its own). _they need to clarify to their audience of 40+ million users what exactly justifies this price hike
> 
> looking greedy af right now


They've already said what they wanted to say. I doubt they'll elaborate anymore about the price increase.

And I always see deals for 1-year PS+ cards for like $40 or so anyway, so I don't think it's too much of a big deal.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 7, 2016)

Besides the possible reveals of the Slim and Neo, wonder what else is going to be revealed?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2016)

^ There are rumors of a new Vita model.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2016)

A cheaper vita with micro sd card slot would be a guaranteed purchase from me, the vita is a powerful portable and I wouldn't mind having it for emulation purposes.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

As long as fps is the same between both machines then I'm okay with this. If not, get fucked sony.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> As long as fps is the same between both machines then I'm okay with this. If not, get fucked sony.


Well, considering my PS4 just broke down I am hoping the Pro has better frame rates as I'm probably buying it to replace my PS4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

> -Boosting the clock rate to achieve better frame rates


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Well, considering my PS4 just broke down I am hoping the Pro has better frame rates as I'm probably buying it to replace my PS4.



Mine didn't so I'm stuck with an inferior version until the PS5. Lame. Hope P5 gets a PC port so I can just play Horizon and be done with this bullshite.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2016)

4k @60 fps?

Bold claims, sony. At 399$/€ that's good value.

I remain skeptical, though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 7, 2016)

What an absolute fucking shit conference.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 7, 2016)

This meeting wasn't too interesting imo.


----------



## sworder (Sep 7, 2016)

this conference 

I'll keep my PS4 and if I buy another console it will be the Scorpio. and seriously, did it have to be so ugly?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> As long as fps is the same between both machines then I'm okay with this. If not, get fucked sony.


Only for Multiplayer that it will be the same.

And neither model has a 4K blu-ray drive. No wonder the Pro is so cheap.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2016)

I have to see it up close myself to tell if there are really any differences between HDR enabled games.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 8, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Only for Multiplayer that it will be the same.
> 
> And neither model has a 4K blu-ray drive. No wonder the Pro is so cheap.



My guess is they did everything they could to keep its price point at $399 USD.



TerminaTHOR said:


> I have to see it up close myself to tell if there are really any differences between HDR enabled games.



There is a difference, as long as you have an HDR enabled display.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 8, 2016)

sworder said:


> this conference
> 
> I'll keep my PS4 and if I buy another console it will be the Scorpio. and seriously, did it have to be so ugly?


tfw even to the biggest ps fans I know this ended up being a wet fart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2016)

It was a hardware show. I don't know what people were expecting. Horizon looked fun as always, although I now want separate PS4 and PS4pro trailers to spot the differences.

EDIT: Thank God Automata is getting a PC release.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 8, 2016)

It was a hardware show that showed hardware we know is coming that's not even a big increase since the CPU is still dogshit.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2016)

Can't even play 4k movies


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2016)

The only thing I liked from this meeting was the new Zero Dawn gameplay, wished they had shown more Spidey for PS4 gameplay....


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2016)

Hope you guys aren't expecting to use mods for Fallout 4 and Skyrim any time soon - Sony decided to nix them.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2016)

Rey said:


> Hope you guys aren't expecting to use mods for Fallout 4 and Skyrim any time soon - Sony decided to nix them.



I would sincerely hope anyone with any serious desire to mod TES/Fallout would do so on PC.

Lots of mods require script extender and far more vram than any console can provide.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 9, 2016)

So Slim or Pro? 

I was thinking of getting a PS4 soon


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> So Slim or Pro?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a PS4 soon


Do you want a lean sandwich or a 3-layered cake?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2016)

Pro, if you have to buy one, might as well buy the most powerful version.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

If you don't have a 4k tv I don't see a reason to get the pro at all.

Mass Effect was clearly running at 30 fps.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2016)

Naruto said:


> If you don't have a 4k tv I don't see a reason to get the pro at all.
> 
> Mass Effect was clearly running at 30 fps.


Even if you don't have a 4K TV,  you can still benefit from higher frameratez, better texturez and detailz with the Pro.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Even if you don't have a 4K TV,  you can still benefit from higher frameratez





			
				The Post You Quoted said:
			
		

> Mass Effect was clearly running at 30 fps.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2016)

30fps running at their custom 4K resolution (not native or upscaled). But games running at 1080p can benefit.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> custom 4K resolution (not native or upscaled).



Resolution that is neither native nor upscaled.

So what you're telling me is that they're downsampling 8k to 4k? 



blakstealth said:


> But games running at 1080p can benefit.



That's what I hoped for, but seeing as there has been no evidence to support this I wouldn't count on devs going for 1080p/60fps.

And frankly if the console can't even do true 4k at 30 I wouldn't bet on seeing 60 fps for any title with demanding visuals.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 10, 2016)

The extra power of the Pro will allow them to add some extra details and possibly improve or at least stabilize the framerate, so like I said if you don't have a PS4 and want to buy one might as well buy the best version, unless of course you don't want to spend those extra 100 Dollars/Euros.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Resolution that is neither native nor upscaled.
> 
> So what you're telling me is that they're downsampling 8k to 4k?


I gotta find the tweet. I'm not pulling this outta my booty.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 10, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Resolution that is neither native nor upscaled.
> 
> So what you're telling me is that they're downsampling 8k to 4k?
> 
> ...



All the footage we saw was from 4K, we didn't actually get to see the 1080p improvement mode.  Games will feature 3 modes though, the normal mode for when playing on a normal PS4 or PS4 Slim, the enhanced 1080p mode for if you're on a 1080p television and the 4k mode for when you're on a 4k television.

Anyways, if you thought the presentation was lackluster then I suggest watching this:


It's Digital Foundry talking about their first hand experience with the PS4 Pro and also saying how the stream did nothing to show why you would want it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> higher frameratez



Still want proof of this especially older games. I hear you can choose your settings in the new Tomb Raider, but what else?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I gotta find the tweet. I'm not pulling this outta my booty.



That tweet is retarded.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still want proof of this especially older games. I hear you can choose your settings in the new Tomb Raider, but what else?


Sony claims that it's up to the developer to be able to take advantage of the Pro. Games that have been confirmed to have enhancements with Pro are U4, Mankind Divided, Shadow of Mordor, Infamous First Light, and TLOU Remastered. Right now, it's too early to tell what's gonna take advantage of the Pro.

Here's the official FAQ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2016)

"up to dev" means higher framerate will likely be an afterthought like it already is now and probably will be for years to come. Devs can already do 1080p60fps on the ps4 anyways. Most just choose not to for prettier looking games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2016)

Naruto said:


> That tweet is retarded.


I didn't mean to sound hostile towards you here, BTW. I just legit think whoever tweeted that didn't think it through / doesn't know what they're saying / is lying. Resolution is either native, upscaled or downsampled. He probably meant its a non-standard resolution, or native 4k output with lower internal rendering res (interface is crisp, actual game is blurry or jagged depending on upscaling method). Could also have meant they're using some variation of fxaa/sharpen to hide these imperfections. Whatever the case may be, his choice of words was definitely wrong.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2016)

4K gaming on a 400 dollar system, who are they trying to fool?


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2016)

"WE MUST DESTROY THE PC HEATHENS."

Oh, Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> 4K gaming on a 400 dollar system, who are they trying to fool?



It might still sell. It might be a mistell on their part or just plain lying but it's the first "4k" console on the market. For people who don't know better or don't care, that could be a sell right there. Subjectively speaking the system would be much more lucrative to me had the selling point been solid framtrate/performance(because 60fps exclusives), which would have made me feel a bit betrayed by Sony honestly. But really, I feel it'll sell better with a 4K buzzword slapped onto it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It might still sell. It might be a mistell on their part or just plain lying but it's the first "4k" console on the market. For people who don't know better or don't care, that could be a sell right there. Subjectively speaking the system would be much more lucrative to me had the selling point been solid framtrate/performance(because 60fps exclusives), which would have made me feel a bit betrayed by Sony honestly. But really, I feel it'll sell better with a 4K buzzword slapped onto it.



Oh I'm sure it will sell, there's no question about that... 

The audience that actually at least knows the basics about gaming and technology isn't the one they're targeting and I don't believe it ever has been.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2016)

PS5 will come out on 2020 anyways probably 8k is the industry standard by then


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2016)

Rey said:


> "WE MUST DESTROY THE PC HEATHENS."
> 
> Oh, Sony.



>can't even offer mod support on par with the xbone

Sony always finds a way to fuck up, they just need to wait 4 years to be humbled again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Oh I'm sure it will sell, there's no question about that...
> 
> The audience that actually at least knows the basics about gaming and technology isn't the one they're targeting and I don't believe it ever has been.



Exactly, that's why they should stop with this "vs. PC" nonsense.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Exactly, that's why they should stop with this "vs. PC" nonsense.



Some people love to claim superiority of their favorite product in such ways, particularly those audiences.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >can't even offer mod support on par with the xbone
> 
> Sony always finds a way to fuck up, they just need to wait 4 years to be humbled again.



It's been such a drastic change - someone pointed out before how last gen, Microsoft shot down mods for Unreal Tournament 3 but PS3 embraced them. But now since Andrew House and Phil Spencer took over, the tone has shifted.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey, look what got delayed again.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> It's been such a drastic change - someone pointed out before how last gen, Microsoft shot down mods for Unreal Tournament 3 but PS3 embraced them. But now since Andrew House and Phil Spencer took over, the tone has shifted.



Honestly?  I really want to see Sonys reasoning.  It sounds like they are willing to allow mods but just not in the manner Bethesda wants them allowed.  I'd be very interested in exactly why Sony is saying no.



Rey said:


> Hey, look what got delayed again.



Eh, that's a nothing delay.  Better that than releasing buggy.  Don't know why people lose their shit over delays.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Honestly?  I really want to see Sonys reasoning.  It sounds like they are willing to allow mods but just not in the manner Bethesda wants them allowed.  I'd be very interested in exactly why Sony is saying no.



Based on Bethesda's statement, sounds like Sony wants limitations on the kinds of mods people can make.



> "After months of discussion with Sony, we regret to say that while we have long been ready to offer mod support on PS4, Sony has informed us *they will not approve user mods the way they should work: where users can do anything they want for either Fallout 4 or Skyrim Special Edition.*"






> Eh, that's a nothing delay.  Better that than releasing buggy.  Don't know why people lose their shit over delays.



It's funny. A game that's been in development for a decade having already been delayed five times...

Sounds like _everyone_ needs to loosen up.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, based on Bethesdas statement.  I honestly like to hear both sides of an argument between 2 corporations rather than just blindly trust one of them.

edit:

Meant to do this edit a while ago but NF decided to die for a while so I couldn't.

Don't get me wrong, I find it ridiculously unlikely that I'd actually agree with Sonys reasons but I just can't blindly side with Bethesda before I know the full story.  Of course the longer Sony takes to release their side of it the more likely I am to just accept Bethesdas side.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

What's another three months? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What's another three months?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



6 weeks is a hell of a lot less than 3 months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Wasn't it supposed to come out September?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wasn't it supposed to come out September?



Its release date was 25-Oct-16, of course I'm assuming you're talking about The Last Guardian.

Anywas, the delay is a good thing in my books.  Means it won't conflict with my playing Dragon Quest Builders.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah TLG, thought it was September. My bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2016)

Last Guardian has the same vibe as No Man's Sky. The very first time i see the latter, i knew then and there that its going to be a shitty game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Last Guardian has the same vibe as No Man's Sky. The very first time i see the latter, i knew then and there that its going to be a shitty game.



No Man's Sky being "a shitty game" doesn't even scratch the surface. It had much bigger problems than being technically limited.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2016)

Summer Lesson was probably the best thing they showed aside from 1.5 seconds of idolmaster VR


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## John Wick (Sep 14, 2016)

pc master race ftw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2016)

I thought you will be able to choose between 4K and 1080/60fps on Rise of Tomb Raider.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


>



Yikes.  Well, at least it will be better for VR than the PS4 which is what they really want.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


>



Christ what are those 512x512 textures?

LOOOOL it's even missing effects entirely!


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently just to remind you that _The Last Guardian_ is so totally absolutely coming out, it's one of the games to vote for on Golden Joystick's Best Playstation 4 Game of the Year.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> Apparently just to remind you that _The Last Guardian_ is so totally absolutely coming out, it's one of the games to vote for on Golden Joystick's Best Playstation 4 Game of the Year.



INB4 delay to 2017.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

Dream said:


> INB4 delay to 2017.



It's already coming out literally the end of 2016.  Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> It's already coming out literally the end of 2016.  Wouldn't surprise me.



I hope that the game is at least a fun game to play...otherwise I'll be enjoying the hell out of the tears and hatred of everyone that desperately wanted this game.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2016)

Dream said:


> I hope that the game is at least a fun game to play...otherwise I'll be enjoying the hell out of the tears and hatred of everyone that desperately wanted this game.



Hell, I'm _already_ enjoying that because there's no way it can live up to the hype.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

When are we getting the remastered Crash Bandicoot trilogy again? Winter?


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> When are we getting the remastered Crash Bandicoot trilogy again? Winter?



2017 according to what I read a while back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2016)

I could use a physical disc with all the Crash games in it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

Woah woah, now Khris is a mod?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Woah woah, now Khris is a mod?



Yessir. Here to serve you, you wonderful folk.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2016)

Its amazing how much folders has improved my ps4 experience. Everything is so neat now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh, that update already happened?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2016)

yeah I got it earlier this week. Its a massive quality of life improvement, I was able to put all those useless programs like share factory into a folder called "shit I don't use".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 16, 2016)

The FFXV Ps4 slim looks awesome. I wish the Pro had that finish instead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2016)

Resident Evil 7 looks so retarded. Capcom is telling us that its 60fps but whats the fucking use of the framerate when you are stationary while shooting??? 

Thats fucking stupid. Also, why VR for fucks sake? They all know pretty well that run and gun is impossible for this game and its not its style and making this an FPS VR game will make it more terrible as it is. 

There's not even an ounce of zombies in the game. Its full of crazy cannibals wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> but whats the fucking use of the framerate when you are stationary while shooting



That can't be a mechanic in the game right? I haven't been keeping up with RE7 because it doesn't interest me at all, but I really don't believe they'll actually do this.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2016)

I must say...the new FF running on PS4 Pro looks pretty nice for a console game.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2016)

Dream said:


> I must say...the new FF running on PS4 Pro looks pretty nice for a console game.


you bet your ass Cup Noodles will look the best on Ps4 Pro.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Woah woah, now Khris is a mod?



The hero we need


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The hero we need



Thank you Mr. Admin.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2016)

I finished playing tales of zestria, I actually enjoyed it more then most people did it seems, but now I got a huge hankering to play some more jrpg's. Is Fairy Fencer F any good? My ps3 is shitting out on me and I am saving it for replays of KH, so its ps4 version or bust for me.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 19, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Is Fairy Fencer F any good?



The only good thing about that game is the quality of the artwork, resolution of the visual novel segment dialogue sprites, and interface.

The game runs like crap, especially on ps3, and didn't inspire me to play it for more than a few minutes so I can't really speak to the quality of the gameplay mechanics. On the surface it seems like jrpg #423987, though.

Bear in mind that our tastes may wildly differ


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2016)

Apparently its made by the guys of neptunia, I haven't played those games either but I heard nice things about the gameplay. Yeah I am not going to be playing the ps3 version, I'd hope that the ps4 can handle a poorly optimized jrpg, I never understood why simple games like these run like shit.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yessir. Here to serve you, you wonderful folk.



Scotch neat no ice please.... 

Anyone here that's familiar with computers and stuff if the PS4 pro is modular does that mean This is the final Playstation?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2016)

Gray said:


> Anyone here that's familiar with computers and stuff if the PS4 pro is modular does that mean This is the final Playstation?



Almost certainly not going to happen.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 20, 2016)

Gray said:


> does that mean This is the final Playstation?



lol no

Assuming they wanted to go down this route (they won't), you're talking about being stuck to the same mobo interface at the very least (same bus), which would eventually make upgrading impossible. And if you're switching every single component, why bother with a console in the first place?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I finished playing tales of zestria, I actually enjoyed it more then most people did it seems, but now I got a huge hankering to play some more jrpg's. Is Fairy Fencer F any good? My ps3 is shitting out on me and I am saving it for replays of KH, so its ps4 version or bust for me.



I played it on PC.

It's a comedy game mainly but it DOES have its serious moments.
It's from the guys that make Neptunia so there's a touch of fan service in there.

Game play is... decent, story, decent, characters are above average.

It's not a bad way to spend some time.

Just don't go expecting a super high quality JRPG, the company is still getting its bearing there.

Megadimension Neptunia is so far their most advanced release in the states game play wise. It's a lot better but Fairy Fencer is more akin to the Rebirth games. 

I enjoy both series immensely but I simply can't say that they're on the level of something like Persona/Bravely Default/Trails games.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> I played it on PC.
> 
> It's a comedy game mainly but it DOES have its serious moments.
> It's from the guys that make Neptunia so there's a touch of fan service in there.
> ...



I've never played the other compile heart games, was just looking for something I can sink a lot of time into. Last year and early this year I have just been playing massive games that just ate up my time and I can't really get enough of. MGSV, Fo4, Xenoblade Chronicals X, Witcher 3 are all games I have nearly 200 hours into and looking for something that can come close.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 26, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I've never played the other compile heart games, was just looking for something I can sink a lot of time into. Last year and early this year I have just been playing massive games that just ate up my time and I can't really get enough of. MGSV, Fo4, Xenoblade Chronicals X, Witcher 3 are all games I have nearly 200 hours into and looking for something that can come close.



Fairy Fencer will net you about 70 hours honestly.

Neptunia rebirth 1 and 3 and Megadimension would give you 100 hours easily.

If you've still got a PS3 pick up Trails of Cold Steel 1 and 2.

They'll net the average player about 80 hours each if you don't bother to do and see everything.

Then again it depends on what kind of player you are. No game will reach far past 70-90 hours if you just do thr main stuff and a little extra.

For me I spent 150 hours on Trails 1 and have slent 83 on 2 and still haven't seen anywhere close to everything.

Based on what you said, I don't think you should have trouble getting maybe 130 hours out of Fairy Fencer, the other games I mentioned should hit 200 much more easily.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I finished playing tales of zestria, I actually enjoyed it more then most people did it seems, but now I got a huge hankering to play some more jrpg's. Is Fairy Fencer F any good? My ps3 is shitting out on me and I am saving it for replays of KH, so its ps4 version or bust for me.



I was in the same boat just finishing Zestria and wanted another RPG to play along side God Eater Ressurrection and Burst and on a whim bought Fairy Fencer F on a psn flash sale. I'm glad that I decided on buying it. It's lagging behind on the graphics/animation side but it makes up for it in terms of entertaining characters  and gameplay. I won't go as far as to say it's better than Zestria but it has "fun factor" to it that I just couldn't find in Zestria.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno, I think they're gonna relive their glory PS1/PS2 days again



Nah.

They might be able to move more units nowadays because the overall gaming audience has expanded, but in terms of market share, I don't think they will ever be that dominant again.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 5, 2016)

We got confirmation that Skyrim on the PS4 Pro will be native 4K, that's the 2nd confirmed native 4K game so far.

Oh and mods have been confirmed today for Skyrim on the PS4, just without external resources.  So no custom textures or models which isn't a big deal if you ask me.  I pretty near never use mods that use external resources on the PC version after all.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2016)

Enclave said:


> We got confirmation that Skyrim on the PS4 Pro will be native 4K, that's the 2nd confirmed native 4K game so far.
> 
> Oh and mods have been confirmed today for Skyrim on the PS4, just without external resources.  So no custom textures or models which isn't a big deal if you ask me.  I pretty near never use mods that use external resources on the PC version after all.



Yeaaah if that's the case then the rest of the graphics are gonna be shit.

Sorry you're not running modern games at settings that a PS4 usually runs them on at 4k for 400 bucks.

Not unless Sony shoved an actual GPU that isn't shit in their and is selling it at a HUGE fucking loss.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> Yeaaah if that's the case then the rest of the graphics are gonna be shit.
> 
> Sorry you're not running modern games at settings that a PS4 usually runs them on at 4k for 400 bucks.
> 
> Not unless Sony shoved an actual GPU that isn't shit in their and is selling it at a HUGE fucking loss.



I don't give a shit, if I'm going to play Skyrim I'm doing it on my PC.  My point is though that there are games that the PS4 Pro plays in native 4K, the number isn't zero.  That's the only point I'm making.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2016)

Gravity Rush 2 Delayed to January 20th
Here's the official FAQ.

Fuck Final Fantasy XV
Fuck The Last Guardian
And Fuck Sony

That is all


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2016)

Enclave said:


> I don't give a shit, if I'm going to play Skyrim I'm doing it on my PC.  My point is though that there are games that the PS4 Pro plays in native 4K, the number isn't zero.  That's the only point I'm making.



The point being these fuck wits are still trying to fool the ignorant. 

They're using it to say the graphics will be better which is not gonna happen, not without a new 7 fps standard.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> The point being these fuck wits are still trying to fool the ignorant.
> 
> They're using it to say the graphics will be better which is not gonna happen, not without a new 7 fps standard.



It'll look nice enough as long as you're not a graphics whore.  The higher res will also help with reducing jaggies which is always appreciated.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2016)

Enclave said:


> It'll look nice enough as long as you're not a graphics whore.  The higher res will also help with reducing jaggies which is always appreciated.



They're still wrong and that's that.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2016)

Nep Nep said:


> They're still wrong and that's that.



Reduced jaggies and without the fuzzyness that comes with lots of anti-aliasing is an improvement so they wouldn't be wrong.  I'm not saying brute forcing it in that manner is the ideal way to go about improving how the game looks but it will look objectively better, just only a very little bit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Reduced jaggies and without the fuzzyness that comes with lots of anti-aliasing is an improvement so they wouldn't be wrong.  I'm not saying brute forcing it in that manner is the ideal way to go about improving how the game looks but it will look objectively better, just only a very little bit.



That's not what the typical consumer believes. 

Sony knows this. They want to get them hyped for "4k" despite it not being possible properly on that hardware.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 6, 2016)

As I understand it, it was Bethesda that announced that the game will be in native 4k, not Sony.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2016)

Enclave said:


> As I understand it, it was Bethesda that announced that the game will be in native 4k, not Sony.



The thing is they're not lying. 

Sony is the one that started the 4k thing knowing FULL WELL that 4k on such a system is going to be gimped somehow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh shit, don't be trolling us Rockstar!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2016)

I'd be down with that, still prefer Bully 2 tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption 2 or gtfo


----------



## Zeit (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

Is it really Red Dead????

Im down for The Warriors too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2016)

WHEN'S MAHVEL?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

TLG ending


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Weiss said:


> TLG ending



No. Fuck you. No. Fuck this. Fuck. I need to play this. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2016)

if you have a dog or a cat

after finishing TLG you WILL go and hug them

guaranteed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't do this to me man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2016)

PlayStation's sending out $10 codes for the holidays. Apparently only certain people are getting the codes. I'm one of them


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 19, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> PlayStation's sending out $10 codes for the holidays. Apparently only certain people are getting the codes. I'm one of them



They have determined you as a top Sony pegboy I guess.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 27, 2016)

finally bit the bullet and bought XV it should hold me over till berseria comes out on the 24th next month.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 27, 2016)

Any good game suggestions?? I don't play my PS4 that much it collects dust but now I'm looking to have some fun with it.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 28, 2016)

Any of you ever experienced your PSN getting changed outta nowhere and having your account charged? 

Yup..................... After I resolve this issue I am never using the PSN again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> Any of you ever experienced your PSN getting changed outta nowhere and having your account charged?
> 
> Yup..................... After I resolve this issue I am never using the PSN again.



Damn


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 28, 2016)

Alrighty. Just gave Sony a call. My account has been purged and back under my control. My refund is expected in 7 to 10 working days.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 28, 2016)

Finally going through my backlog of games. Finished God of War 3 Remastered, Rachet and Clank, Uncharted Collection, and Uncharted 4. Playing Last of Us Remastered right now.  Wish I didn't sleep on my PS4 for this long.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 30, 2016)

Mmm I just finished until dawn, nice game very nice. I'm hoping PS4 brings in some more classics from PS3 but then again I don't. PS3 was legendary and more about gameplay than graphics, it's the other way around for PS4 imo.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 10, 2017)

Buying a PS4 soon, I need someone to answer me two things. I'm a PC gamer so I'm not that versed on consoles.

Should I go for a Pro or get the standard one? Money is no issue, but I wonder if it's worth it. I'm not a graphic whore but I like my 60 fps.
What good exclusives can you suggest me? The games I'm currently looking at are Nioh, Bloodborne, Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank. RDR2 and Death Stranding too when they come out and _maybe_ Horizon Zero Dawn. There might have been more I wanted but I don't remember them.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 10, 2017)

if you're getting your first console might as well get the more powerful one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Buying a PS4 soon, I need someone to answer me two things. I'm a PC gamer so I'm not that versed on consoles.
> 
> Should I go for a Pro or get the standard one? Money is no issue, but I wonder if it's worth it. I'm not a graphic whore but I like my 60 fps.
> What good exclusives can you suggest me? The games I'm currently looking at are Nioh, Bloodborne, Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank. RDR2 and Death Stranding too when they come out and _maybe_ Horizon Zero Dawn. There might have been more I wanted but I don't remember them.



iirc there isn't a huge difference in framerate for most games, not sure if there's any game that offers substantial differences(in framerate) between the two machines.. But if money is no issue you should just get the pro. 

As for exclusives:

-Uncharted (1-3) + 4 if you want to see what the big fuss is about, but if you hate the new Tomb Raider you wont like it. Also MP is dead(non-existent in the collection) and shit. 
-Nioh and Bloodborne are no brainers if you like Souls games. But I never played any souls game and currently enjoying the fuck out of Nioh. 
-Last Ratchet & Clank I played was on the ps2, but I hear/read people like it. 
-I already pre-ordered Horizon but I hear it's prettier on the pro.  
-My personal plugs are Odin Sphere(if you like beat em ups) and Disgaea 5(if you like tactical JRPGs). Check some vids to see if they're for you. 

Note: Own PC + Regular PS4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> iirc there isn't a huge difference in framerate for most games, not sure if there's any game that offers substantial differences(in framerate) between the two machines.. But if money is no issue you should just get the pro.



I think I will go with the Pro, or well I wanted to, but then I saw all my local stores are short on supplies.  I will just have to wait till it's available again I guess, however it seems to sell well, I just interpret it as a good sign.



kurisu said:


> Uncharted (1-3) + 4 if you want to see what the big fuss is about, but if you hate the new Tomb Raider you wont like it. Also MP is dead(non-existent in the collection) and shit.



I actually like Rise of the Tomb Raider gameplay-wise. I heard Uncharted has a superior story but is like TR otherwise, so I will give it a shot.



kurisu said:


> Nioh and Bloodborne are no brainers if you like Souls games. But I never played any souls game and currently enjoying the fuck out of Nioh.



Never played a Souls game either but I wanted to play Bloodborne ever since it came out, Nioh is intriguing the fuck out of me as well.



kurisu said:


> Last Ratchet & Clank I played was on the ps2, but I hear/read people like it.



Same, but I will get it even if just for the nostalgia feeling. 



kurisu said:


> My personal plugs are Odin Sphere(if you like beat em ups) and Disgaea 5(if you like tactical JRPGs). Check some vids to see if they're for you.



Checked them out but it's not up my alley. A game can't please everyone, but I'm glad you are enjoying them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2017)

to me Unch has better story, but new TRs have better gameplay

I was always pretty avg on Unch gameplay though, its the story/characters/cutscenes (and graphics .. by console standarts) that make the series

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 14, 2017)

That beautiful PSN maintenance message. Just as my buds and i are about to start playing For Honor.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 14, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Buying a PS4 soon, I need someone to answer me two things. I'm a PC gamer so I'm not that versed on consoles.
> 
> Should I go for a Pro or get the standard one? Money is no issue, but I wonder if it's worth it. I'm not a graphic whore but I like my 60 fps.
> What good exclusives can you suggest me? The games I'm currently looking at are Nioh, Bloodborne, Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank. RDR2 and Death Stranding too when they come out and _maybe_ Horizon Zero Dawn. There might have been more I wanted but I don't remember them.




Get the cheaper one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 14, 2017)

Go for the Pro its been proven that the Pro does improve performance of the games


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

4.50 patch will support external drives 


and BOOST mode


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2017)

Can't go wrong with a customized PC and PS4.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 14, 2017)

Canute87 said:


> Get the cheaper one.





Kael Hyun said:


> Go for the Pro its been proven that the Pro does improve performance of the games



Yeah I already ordered the Pro one. I have a 4k TV so the Pro makes more sense for me, also I think going for the cheap one at this point would be kind of stupid if you have no money issues. The Pro is the way better choice in the long run.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 15, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Yeah I already ordered the Pro one. I have a 4k TV so the Pro makes more sense for me, also I think going for the cheap one at this point would be kind of stupid if you have no money issues. The Pro is the way better choice in the long run.



No such thing as a long run, not with consoles.

Developers aren't going to throw away the 55 + million people who own a PS4.

Whatever games for the pro will also be for the regular PS4.

But the choice will always lie with you my son.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2017)

Just got one of these babies. Is PS+ worth it for solo gamers? I have zero plan to play any multiplayer games any time soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Just got one of these babies. Is PS+ worth it for solo gamers? I have zero plan to play any multiplayer games any time soon.



If you like indie titles then the "free" games might be worth it for you. But overall it's pretty pointless for solo players.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2017)

Aight, that's a pass then. I'm not really a gamer; I bought my PS4 for, like, five titles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2017)

I hope you at least shelled the extra 100+ for a Pro .. right ?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 15, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Just got one of these babies. Is PS+ worth it for solo gamers? I have zero plan to play any multiplayer games any time soon.



Kinda, it used to be pretty awesome back in the day but the ps4 took awhile to build up a library so it was mostly giving out shitty indie games.

Occasionally some good shit is if given out on ps4, last October had REmake and the transformers game by platinum, worth every penny. This month is LBP3, which is a step above most shit.

To clarify, you keep the psn+ games forever, but can only play them while you have a active subscription. Meaning even if you stop subscribing to psn+, you can resubscribe later and play your old games. Because of this, your psn account gains value over time with PSN+, I have a lot of good titles on my ps3 that is probably worth several hundred dollars.

If you do subscribe to psn+, I suggest you get on the official sony website and claim the games that come out for psvita and ps3, even if you don't have the consoles its literally free stuff.

Oh and there is the extended discounts, I've actually saved more money buying a psn+ membership and buying a game that had a extended discount via psn+. Its all about how much value you can eak out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh boy, my PS4 just shipped, perfect start to the weekend.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 17, 2017)

Not only do you get free games with PS+ but you also get great deals when Flash Sales come up which come up at least once a month sometimes more which can decrease the price even more. Speaking of there's a Flash Sale going on right now were you can get Shadow of Mordor and InFamous Second Son for $8 each and Bloodborne for $18.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2017)

The Jak and Daxter trilogy plus Jak X are coming to PS4 sometime this year
Persona 5 Theme is out for the PS4 (free), but it will only be available for 24 Hours!!!!!

I'm going to run out of games for my PS3 soon. I hope they fix the Kor reveal cutscene in Jak II that was fucked up in the PS3 version.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 12, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Buying a PS4 soon, I need someone to answer me two things. I'm a PC gamer so I'm not that versed on consoles.
> 
> Should I go for a Pro or get the standard one? Money is no issue, but I wonder if it's worth it. I'm not a graphic whore but I like my 60 fps.
> What good exclusives can you suggest me? The games I'm currently looking at are Nioh, Bloodborne, Uncharted and Ratchet & Clank. RDR2 and Death Stranding too when they come out and _maybe_ Horizon Zero Dawn. There might have been more I wanted but I don't remember them.



I bought the Slim and 14 games. I've not decided for a Ps4 pro because I can't use the 4K upscaled ability and rather just play on 1080p.

I need to get The Witcher 3 but it sold out everywhere. 

Waiting for it to get back in stuck for GOTY edition.

Anyone played Overwatch this weekend during Double XP?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sony's line up for TGS 2017 : 

Call of Duty : WWII
Code Vein
Detroit : Become Human
Dissidia : Final Fantasy NT
Dragon Ball FighterZ
Dynasty Warriors 9
Earth Defense Force 5
Gran Turismo Sport
Itadaki Street Dragon Quest & Final Fantasy 30th Anniversary
Knack 2
Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite
Monster Hunter World
Ni no Kuni 2 : Revenant Kingdom
Sword Art Online : Fatal Bullet
Taiko Drum Master : Drum Session!
Yakuza Kiwami 2
The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim VR
Monster of the Deep : Final Fantasy XV
No Heroes Allowed ! VR
Summer Lesson

Reactions: Like 1


----------

